# Die Linke



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2008)

Umgelabelte SED, Linkspopulisten, die einzige am Wohl der Menschen orientierte Partei, dringend benötigte Alternative zum Alltagstrott von SPD/CDU, verfassungsfeindlich, die letzte Hoffnung des Sozialstaates - zur "Linken" gibt es viele Meinungen. 
Und viele Diskussionen. 
In Threads, in denen sie eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Da sich kein anderer findet, der es macht, eröffne ich hiermit mal einen Thread, in dem sie was zu suchen haben.
Have fun


----------



## Bardolf (14. November 2008)

Ist schon komisch, erst Theater und dann: S-t-i-l-l-e


----------



## Fabi-O (14. November 2008)

Die Linke an sich ist der benötigte Gegenspieler zur Sozialpolitik von SPD&CDU und sorgt somit dafür, dass diese mehr "Soziales" tun, damit ihnen nicht die STimme an die Linken verloren geht. Eine Politiker der Linken, insbesondere aber Lafontaine, sind ganz schöne Dummschwätzer.


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Die Linke an sich ist der benötigte Gegenspieler zur Sozialpolitik von SPD&CDU und sorgt somit dafür, dass diese mehr "Soziales" tun, damit ihnen nicht die STimme an die Linken verloren geht. Eine Politiker der Linken, insbesondere aber Lafontaine, sind ganz schöne Dummschwätzer.


Es sind Populisten... Eine reine Protestwähler-Partei mit leeren Versprechungen...
Benötigt ist sie nicht, finde ich. Denn wenn die SPD sich den Linken nähert, verliert sie eigenes Profil undwird schwächer. Infolgedessen muss also eine Abgrenzung zu Linken vonstatten gehen, die Folge ist eine starke Polarisation... Die SPD ist praktisch zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Ich hoffe meinerseits, das sich die Stimmen nur im linke Spektrum (einschl. SPD) verschieben und das bürgerliche Lager dern bestehenden Anteil der Stimmern halten kann...

Dummscgwätzer ist Lafontaine auf jeden Fall, inhaltlich und rhetorisch!

greetz

theLamer


----------



## Korn86 (14. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Es sind Populisten... Eine reine Protestwähler-Partei mit leeren Versprechungen...
> Benötigt ist sie nicht, finde ich. Denn wenn die SPD sich den Linken nähert, verliert sie eigenes Profil undwird schwächer. Infolgedessen muss also eine Abgrenzung zu Linken vonstatten gehen, die Folge ist eine starke Polarisation... Die SPD ist praktisch zum Scheitern verurteilt.
> 
> Ich hoffe meinerseits, das sich die Stimmen nur im linke Spektrum (einschl. SPD) verschieben und das bürgerliche Lager dern bestehenden Anteil der Stimmern halten kann...
> ...




Wir wollen aber auch mal die inkompetente Politik der Ära Kohl und Schröder nicht vergessen. Kohl und die CDU haben unsere Schulden nicht verdoppelt auch nicht verdreifacht, nein sie haben sie multipilziert! 

Politische Inkompetenz fängt meiner Meinung mit der CDU an, man kann das auch wunderbar an den populistischen Wahlkampthemen zur Landtagswahl in Bayer sehen, denn da wollte man die bösen Killerspiele verbieten obwohl es andere weitaus schlimmere Problem in Deutschland gibt wie die immer größer werdende Armut in Deutschland


----------



## theLamer (14. November 2008)

> Wir wollen aber auch mal die inkompetente Politik der Ära Kohl und Schröder nicht vergessen. Kohl und die CDU haben unsere Schulden nicht verdoppelt auch nicht verdreifacht, nein sie haben sie multipilziert!


Ach und Verdopplung und Verdreifachung ist keine Multiplikation? 
was hast du in Mathe ?



> Politische Inkompetenz fängt meiner Meinung mit der CDU an, man kann das auch wunderbar an den populistischen Wahlkampthemen zur Landtagswahl in Bayer sehen, denn da wollte man die bösen Killerspiele verbieten obwohl es andere weitaus schlimmere Problem in Deutschland gibt wie die immer größer werdende Armut in Deutschland


Naja... du als PC-Spieler hast die Debatte über killerspiele wahrscheinlich leidenschaftlich mitverfolgt, das eigentliche Hauptthema war aber die Penderpauschale (Killerspiele : Wayne - in der Gesamtbevölkerung kann man damit keinern wirklichen Wahlkampf machen) .... allerdings war es die CSU und nicht die CDU. Das sind versch. Parteien. Wieso sollte das denn verwunderlich sein, wenn sie die Bürger entlasten wollen die heißen doch schließlich christ*soziale*... 



> [...] immer größer werdende Armut in Deutschland


Vielleicht sollte man das PRoblem bei der Wurzel anpacken und nicht stur das Geld an Arbeitslose (z.B) weitergeben... Die fühlen sich doch nur bestätigt dann...
Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach die Ursachen der Armut? Was war denn mit der CSU - die hat doch grad versucht es ein wenig zu bekämpfen, das nennst du aber sofort populistisch.

Dann sag mir mal ein Mittel gegen Armut von der Linkspartei, dass du nicht populistisch siehst.
Ich warte drauf - vergiss nicht die Globalisierung und die Konkurrenz auf der ganzen Welt in deiner Argumentation.

greetz

theLamer


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ach und Verdopplung und Verdreifachung ist keine Multiplikation?
> was hast du in Mathe ?



Sag mal willst du mich verarschen?!!!
Was hat denn das nun mit Mathe zu tun?!
Ich hätte mich zwar vielleicht für einen Besserwisser wie dich besser ausdrücken sollen, aber ich hoffe doch trotzdem inständig dass du das verstanden hast was ich damit sagen wollte!




theLamer schrieb:


> Naja... du als PC-Spieler hast die Debatte über killerspiele wahrscheinlich leidenschaftlich mitverfolgt, das eigentliche Hauptthema war aber die Penderpauschale (Killerspiele : Wayne - in der Gesamtbevölkerung kann man damit keinern wirklichen Wahlkampf machen) .... allerdings war es die CSU und nicht die CDU. Das sind versch. Parteien. Wieso sollte das denn verwunderlich sein, wenn sie die Bürger entlasten wollen die heißen doch schließlich christ*soziale*...



CSU und CDU ist für mich der selbe inkompetente Drecksverein immerhin sind sie ja auch im Bundestag eine Fraktion. 

Die Bürger wurden natürlich durch die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer super entlastet, das hat natürlich auch prima die Wirtschaft angekurbelt und ist auch absolut sozial, vor allen Dingen für die, die eh keine Geld haben weil sie für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeiten, super 
(Achtung Ironie!)



theLamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das PRoblem bei der Wurzel anpacken und nicht stur das Geld an Arbeitslose (z.B) weitergeben... Die fühlen sich doch nur bestätigt dann...
> Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach die Ursachen der Armut? Was war denn mit der CSU - die hat doch grad versucht es ein wenig zu bekämpfen, das nennst du aber sofort populistisch.



Sicherlich die CDU ist gegen Mindestlöhne:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zB1PRE9_qLg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zB1PRE9_qLg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



theLamer schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal ein Mittel gegen Armut von der Linkspartei, dass du nicht populistisch siehst.
> Ich warte drauf - vergiss nicht die Globalisierung und die Konkurrenz auf der ganzen Welt in deiner Argumentation.



Was unser eigentliches Problem ist hat dir hoffentlich das Video erklärt, geh du mal für 6€ die Stunde arbeiten dann kommst du vielleicht auch mal von deinem hohen Ross herunter!

Einer meiner Freunde ist bei so einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, du kannst dir bestimmt nicht ansatzweise vorstellen wie es dem finanziell geht, obwohl der höchstwahrscheinlich mehr arbeitet als du!

Wenn ich mal arbeitslos werden würde, dann würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht ausbeuten lassen, du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/21M9fZmROC4&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/21M9fZmROC4&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Ich hätte mich zwar vielleicht für einen Besserwisser wie dich besser ausdrücken sollen, aber ich hoffe doch trotzdem inständig dass du das verstanden hast was ich damit sagen wollte!


 hihi... Natürlich... wollte dich nur dezent drauf aufmerksam machen 



> CSU und CDU ist für mich der selbe inkompetente *Drecksverein* immerhin sind sie ja auch im Bundestag eine Fraktion.


 Hey... betrachte das ganze mal ohne Leidenschaft als aufgeklärter Mensch... Es geb durchaus Kontroversen bezüglich der Pendlerpauschale zwischen CDU und CSU... die CDU war nämlich dagenen. Insofern macht es keinen Sinn, beide als eine Partei zu sehen.
Und verwende bitte keine Kraftausdrücke, wir möchten sachlich bleiben. Jeder Moderator wird dir das sagen, wenn du das wiederholst! Vor allem denke ich, dass du mit Kraftausdrücken zeigst, dass du dich extrem angegriffen fühlst und die Sache gar nicht sachlich betrachten kannst - klarer Fall von Schwäche. Bitte nicht noch niedigeres Niveau!



> Die Bürger wurden natürlich durch die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer super entlastet, das hat natürlich auch prima die Wirtschaft angekurbelt und ist auch absolut sozial, vor allen Dingen für die, die eh keine Geld haben weil sie für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeiten, super


Tja das is nunmal so! Was meinst du, wieso ich das geschrieben habe:


> Ich warte drauf - vergiss nicht die Globalisierung und die Konkurrenz auf der ganzen Welt in deiner Argumentation.


Was ist denn, wenn sie die Leute fest einstellen würden? Sie würden gar nicht erst eingestellt werden, weil man sie nicht rausschmeißen könnte. Ich sehe das genauso wie du kritische, lässt sich aber nicht ändern.
Die Firmen wandernn ins Ausland ab, da gibts billigere Arbeitskräfte und keinen wirklichen Kündigungsschutz - Nokia ! D.h. wir halten im mom die Firmen nich hier. Wenn wir nahc links rutschen, werden noch viel mehr Menschen arbeitslos, dem Prinzip Angebot / Nachfrage würde die Löhne weiter sinken.


> Sicherlich die CDU ist gegen Mindestlöhne


Mindestlohn heißt, dass einige den Mindestlohn bekommen, der Großteil aber entlassen wird, weil er nicht bezahlt werden kann. Auch werden viele Firmen Pleite gehen, was zu Monopolstellungen führen wird und zu höheren Preisen. D.h., dass die Lohnerhöhung wieder aufgefressen wird und im Endeffekt nur weniger Arbeitsplätze da sind.
Du siehst das ganze nur von einer Seite: Das Schicksal der Leute, die betroffen sind. Du musst aber nicht nur deinen tollen Freund beachten, sondern ganz Deutschland und die Welt - siehe Globalisierung.



> Was unser eigentliches Problem ist hat dir hoffentlich das Video erklärt, geh du mal für 6€ die Stunde arbeiten dann kommst du vielleicht auch mal von deinem hohen Ross herunter!


Huhu, ich bin Schüler und verdiene 0€.
Wie erwähnt, die Firmen wandern ab, wenn wir höhere Löhne zahlen. Die ganze Wirtschaft wäre betroffen. Man muss das beste draus machen - das ist im mom der Fall.



> Einer meiner Freunde ist bei so einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, du kannst dir bestimmt nicht ansatzweise vorstellen wie es dem finanziell geht, obwohl der höchstwahrscheinlich mehr arbeitet als du!


btw


> Dann sag mir mal ein Mittel gegen Armut von der Linkspartei, dass du nicht populistisch siehst.
> Ich warte drauf - vergiss nicht die Globalisierung und die Konkurrenz auf der ganzen Welt in deiner Argumentation.


das habe ich nicht nur so zum spaß geschrieben. Du hast es nicht beachtet 
Mindestlöhne sind Populismus, ihr habr ne rosarote Brille auf 



> Wenn ich mal arbeitslos werden würde, dann würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht ausbeuten lassen, du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder


Schonmal gefagt, wieso ? Liegt es vielleicht an seiner Qualifikation (auchtung: zynisch)?
Nö, würde ich nicht, da würde ich mich den genzen Sozialschmarotzern, die du mit dem linken Kurs unterstützt anschließen . Da Akademiker aber eine Arbeitslosigkeit von unter 5% habe, brauch ich mir keine Sorgen über langfristige Arbeitslosigkeit machen...



> Wenn ich mal arbeitslos werden würde, dann würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht ausbeuten lassen, du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder?


Hm... dann trägst du selerb zu deiner Armut bei, wenn du einen Job nicht annimmst. ALGII wird dann näm herabgesetzt. 
Man muss aber halt schon einen Job anbieten, der der Qualifikation entspricht - sonst macht das ganze keinen Sinn.

greetz

theLamer

PS: Als Liberaler unterstüzte ich die Partei, die für Steuersenkungen ist, solltest du schon wissen. Außerdem lehne ich mehr Regulation vom Staat aber, als notwendig.
UNd der post ist glaub ich ziemlich lang...


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2008)

Hmm...in den Themen die euers grad beinhaltet wird über Linke geredet und hier, wo es um die Linken geht, wirds grad andersrum gemacht 

Zum Thema: Die Linken sind für mich sehr populistisch. Nicht nur die leeren Versprechungen, auch das Gehabe der Herren Gysi und Lafontaine gehen mir gegen den Strich.
Das Wunschdenken der beiden und der restlichen Partei ist sehr interessant. Aber die Umsetzung des Ganzen funktioniert nicht, denn die utopische Denkweise grenzt wider jedem Verstand.

Leider funktioniert das bei den Wählern, weil die meisten anscheinend nicht weiter denken können als bis zu ihrem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Fabi-O (15. November 2008)

Trotzdem - Wenn die SPD ihre Sozialpolitik vernachlässigt und/oder sich nicht einig wird (siehe Hessen), verliert sie Wähler an die Linke.

In Hessen wär mir eine noch so erlogene Regierung von Andrea Ypsilanti lieber gewesen, als Herr Koch zu behalten. Komisch, dass auf einmal die Studiengebühren nicht wiedereingeführt und die Ausländerkriminalität im Wahlkampf keine Rolle mehr spielen soll. Da könnte man ihm ja unterstellen, dass sei populistisch. Aber Herr Koch, der ist doch richtig ehrhaft, der macht sowas ja nicht.
Koch steht für die wirkliche Generation Dumm, denen Beeinflussung lieber ist, als sich selbst ihres Verstandes zu bedienen!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Nö, würde ich nicht, da würde ich mich den genzen Sozialschmarotzern, die du mit dem linken Kurs unterstützt anschließen . Da Akademiker aber eine Arbeitslosigkeit von unter 5% habe, brauch ich mir keine Sorgen über langfristige Arbeitslosigkeit machen...




Was schlägst du denn vor um das Problem "arm trotz Arbeit" zu lösen, wenn du gegen Mindestlöhne bist? Herabsetzten der ALGII-sätze?
Ich habe mir zu dem Thema noch keine Meinung gebildet.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Was schlägst du denn vor um das Problem "arm trotz Arbeit" zu lösen, wenn du gegen Mindestlöhne bist? Herabsetzten der ALGII-sätze?
> Ich habe mir zu dem Thema noch keine Meinung gebildet.


Ich auch nicht wirklich.... aber ich bin gegen voreiligen Populismus, denn gegen Mindeslöhne spricht ja einiges, habe das schon erläutert.

Frage: Gibt es denn eine Lösung ? Oder nur Schadensbegrenzung - was jetzt der Fall ist? 

greetz

theLamer


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2008)

Ich glaube das man es schon lösen kann. Aber zu welchem Preis? ein Mittelding? 

Man wird wohl niemanden zufriedenstellen können.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

Das Problem ist wie so oft die mangelnde Bildung und Qualifikation der Arbeitnehmer. 8€ für Jemanden der den ganzen Tag irgendwelche Dinge in Kartons verpackt ist einfach zu viel. Deutschland ist einfach kein Standort für personlaufwändige Produktion. Dafür sind die Lohnnebenkosten (auch so ein Thema) zu hoch.
Der Dienstleistungssektor bleibt aber und wird weiter wachsen. Und man kann von keinem Menschen verlangen für 5€ den ganzen Tag Omas zu waschen während der Nachbar den ganzen Tag am Imbiss hängt und das selbe Geld am Ende des Monats im Sack hat.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wie so oft die mangelnde Bildung und Qualifikation der Arbeitnehmer. 8€ für Jemanden der den ganzen Tag irgendwelche Dinge in Kartons verpackt ist einfach zu viel. Deutschland ist einfach kein Standort für personlaufwändige Produktion. Dafür sind die Lohnnebenkosten (auch so ein Thema) zu hoch.
> Der Dienstleistungssektor bleibt aber und wird weiter wachsen. Und man kann von keinem Menschen verlangen für 5€ den ganzen Tag Omas zu waschen während der Nachbar den ganzen Tag am Imbiss hängt und das selbe Geld am Ende des Monats im Sack hat.



Genau das meine ich auch.... habe ich ja auch schon gesagt:


theLamer schrieb:


> Schonmal gefagt, wieso ? Liegt es vielleicht an seiner Qualifikation (auchtung: zynisch)?



greetz


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2008)

Was von den Versprechungen der Linken übrig bleibt kann man in Berlin sehen. Dort sitzen sie in einer Koalition mit der SPD. Berlin war bei Amtseintritt bitter arm und ist es immer noch.

Der Regierung blieb keine andere Wahl als diverse soziale Projekte, sowie Zuschüsse für Arme zu streichen. Natürlich wurden auch auf der anderen Seite, Investitionsgelder für große Unternehmen gestrichen. Das war die einzig richtige Entscheidung, die sie machen konnten, denn hätte die Linke ihre Wahlversprechungen einlösen können, dann hätten wir das erste insolvente Bundesland gehabt. Und JA ein Bundesland kann als öffentliche Körperschaft zahlungsunfähig werden.

Die Linke ist in Berlin in der Realität angekommen. Hoffentlich auch ihre Wähler.

Dennoch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die Linke nicht nur PDS und SED ist. Ein kleiner Teil ist immer noch WASG ("Wahlalternative soziale Gerechtigkeit" kennt doch noch jeder, oder?). Das sind keine Kommunisten und keine ehemaligen Ost-DDR-Regimetreue. Es sind ehemalige SPD-Mitglieder. Würde mich interessieren, wie ein solcher die momentane Situation einschätzt in der Partei. Dummerweise kriegt man keinen mehr zu Gesicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

Wir dürfen aber nicht Menschen mit wenig Bildung einfach vergessen und an den Rand der Gesellschaft stellen. Das rächt sich ja schon heute und wird immer schlimmer. Ohne Perspektiven driften sie in die Kriminalität ab. Sozialbetrug wird weiter zunehmen.

@Pokerclock: Das SED-Argument wird mit der Zeit immer schwächer. Die paar Alten SEDler werden bald das zeitliche segnen (zum Glück). Schon heute ist Die Linke wahrscheinlich die jüngste Partei. Und durch die Fusion mit der WASG hat sich die Partei ja auch noch ein Stück in Richtung "akzeptabel" bewegt.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> @Pokerclock: Das SED-Argument wird mit der Zeit immer schwächer. Die paar Alten SEDler werden bald das zeitliche segnen (zum Glück). Schon heute ist Die Linke wahrscheinlich die jüngste Partei. Und durch die Fusion mit der WASG hat sich die Partei ja auch noch ein Stück in Richtung "akzeptabel" bewegt.



Genau deswegen würde es mich mal interessieren, ob es tatsächliche ein Fusion war oder doch eine Assimilation. 

In Hessen beispielsweise gab es kurz nach der Wahl eine Doku zu der Linken. Jung waren sie auf jeden Fall. Aber auch vollkommen unerfahren. Auch wenn sie erfahrene Unterstützung aus dem Osten bekommen hatten, blieb der zurecht (!) fade Beigeschmack von Inkompetenz.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Genau deswegen würde es mich mal interessieren, ob es tatsächliche ein Fusion war oder doch eine Assimilation.
> 
> In Hessen beispielsweise gab es kurz nach der Wahl eine Doku zu der Linken. Jung waren sie auf jeden Fall. Aber auch vollkommen unerfahren. Auch wenn sie erfahrene Unterstützung aus dem Osten bekommen hatten, blieb der zurecht (!) fade Beigeschmack von Inkompetenz.



Das stimmt wohl. Doch kann ich dieses ständige "alles alte SEDler" nicht mehr hören. "alles junge inkompetente Träumer" trifft es schon eher.


----------



## rumkugel (15. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier schon genannt wurde, aber Die Linke hat jetzt gegen den Wkipedia Deutschland e.V. geklagt und erreicht das die Internetadresse www.wikipedia.de zeitweilig gesperrt wird weil "unter der Internet-Adresse "de.wikipedia.org" bestimmte Äußerungen über Lutz Heilmann vorgehalten werden."


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2008)

meine herren,

linke und npd in einen sack und mit dem knüppel draufhauen, man trifft immer den richtigen.
beide erlauben es irgendwelchen autonomen schlägern sich mit einer ideologie zu schmücken,
beide verteufeln einen demokratischen staat,
und beide bestehen nur aus leuten die den bezug zur realität völlig verloren haben.
einsozialstaat wie die linke ihn fordert ist genauso unsinnig(und unbezahlbar) wie die propaganda der npd mit 1000€ kindergeld und so weiter.
aber leider sind beide notwendig um die großen parteien üüber große spektren zu ziehen.
die cdu wäre sonst zu liberal(ja das geht)
und die spd wäre ohne die linke auch zu sehr in die mitte gerückt.
also freuen wir uns über diesen idiotischen politischen support der exrtemen und sind glücklich das wir unser kreuz an der richtigenstelle gemacht haben.
klar die gr0ßen parteien sind auch nicht das gelbe vom ei aber besser als nazies oder kommies.

mfg


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Doch kann ich dieses ständige "alles alte SEDler" nicht mehr hören. "alles junge inkompetente Träumer" trifft es schon eher.



Naja ist ja egal, wie man die Partei bezeichnet, das entscheidene ist, dass sie nicht wählbar ist für vernünftige Menschen und das auf absehbare Zeit.
  @xXxatrush1987 Du bist einer von denen, die es richtig sehen. Beide extreme sind verächtlich, links und rechts 


PS: Wo sind die Leute, die die Linkspartei unterstützen und sie wählen? posten!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> meine herren,
> 
> linke und npd in einen sack und mit dem knüppel draufhauen, man trifft immer den richtigen.
> beide erlauben es irgendwelchen autonomen schlägern sich mit einer ideologie zu schmücken,
> ...



Die autonomen Schläger laufen nicht umsonst unter autonom (d.h. auch unabhängig von Parteien) und passen eigentlich so gar nicht zum Kuschel-Konzept der Linken. Anarchisten sind halt eher schlecht einer Partei zuzuordnen (es sei denn, man zählt die APPD mit, aber die sind afaik zumindest gewaltfrei. Und sich im Gegensatz zur Linken auch offiziell darüber im klaren, dass sie mit Regierungsaufgaben nichts anfangen könnten)

"Kommies" und Extremismus auf Niveau der NPD (einschließlich Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz) findet man am linken Rand z.B. bei der MLPD, nicht bei der Linken.
Die würde ich eher als Gegenpol zu FDP sehen. (sehr enges Kernkonzept, dass sich nur mit massiven Rückschritten an anderer Stelle vollständig umsetzen lassen würde und dass vor Wahlen mit populistischen Aussagen zu anderen Themen aufgeplustert wird, um den Anschein eines umfassenden, politischen Konzeptes zu erwecken.)


P.S.:
Mit der Vergangenheit ihrer Parteimitglieder hat die Linke aber scheinbar immer noch zu kämpfen - genauso wie mit freier Informationsverbreitung 
http://www.computerbase.de/news/int.../november/bundestagsabgeordneter_wikipediade/


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Die Bürger wurden natürlich durch die Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer super entlastet, das hat natürlich auch prima die Wirtschaft angekurbelt und ist auch absolut sozial, vor allen Dingen für die, die eh keine Geld haben weil sie für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeiten, super
> (Achtung Ironie!)


Das muss man anders ausdrücken (nach Volker Pispers: )

"Die Kanzlerin hat Ihre Wahlversprechen ja erfüllt: "Damit wir die Steuern erhöhen können, müssen wir vorher Ihre Löhne senken...:" ... Gut, sie hat's n bischen anders ausgedrückt: "Wir müssen die Mehrwersteuer erhöhen, um die Lohnnebenkosten zu senken .... " -> Was sind eigentlich *Lohnnebenkosten*, haben Sie darüber schon mal nachgedacht ?! Die Lohnnebenkosten sind der Beitrag, der Ihr Arbeitnehmer zu Ihren sozialen Kassenbeiträgen beischießt. Freuen Sie sich NIE WIEDER über eine Senkung der Lohnnebenkosten, denn es ist de facto eine Lohnsenkung" [...]


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die autonomen Schläger laufen nicht umsonst unter autonom (d.h. auch unabhängig von Parteien) und passen eigentlich so gar nicht zum Kuschel-Konzept der Linken. Anarchisten sind halt eher schlecht einer Partei zuzuordnen (es sei denn, man zählt die APPD mit, aber die sind afaik zumindest gewaltfrei. Und sich im Gegensatz zur Linken auch offiziell darüber im klaren, dass sie mit Regierungsaufgaben nichts anfangen könnten)
> 
> "Kommies" und Extremismus auf Niveau der NPD (einschließlich Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz) findet man am linken Rand z.B. bei der MLPD, nicht bei der Linken.
> Die würde ich eher als Gegenpol zu FDP sehen. (sehr enges Kernkonzept, dass sich nur mit massiven Rückschritten an anderer Stelle vollständig umsetzen lassen würde und dass vor Wahlen mit populistischen Aussagen zu anderen Themen aufgeplustert wird, um den Anschein eines umfassenden, politischen Konzeptes zu erwecken.)
> ...




seh ich genau so


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

Trotzdem muss ich anmkerken, dass sich DKP-Abgeordnete (Deutsche Kommunistische Partei) über die Linken-Liste mitwählen lassen. UNd die DKP ist ja wohl schon vom linken Tellerrand gefallen, das sind die gleiche Ziele wie die KPD, die die haben nur unter neuem namen, weil die KPD verboten wurde.
 - das sind Altkommunisten

und sowas unterstützt / toleriert die Linke

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Das Kommunismus nicht gleich böse ist!!!

Er ist nur nicht umsetzbar.

Und auch Kommunisten werfen keine Steine oder blockieren Gleisanlagen, sind nicht radikal. Sie träumen einfach nur von einer klassenlosen Gesellschaft.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das Kommunismus nicht gleich böse ist!!!
> Er ist nur nicht umsetzbar.
> Und auch Kommunisten werfen keine Steine oder blockieren Gleisanlagen, sind nicht radikal. Sie träumen einfach nur von einer klassenlosen Gesellschaft.



Es ist reine Träumerei und nicht umsetzbar, wie du schon sagtest... deshalb sollte man es auch nicht weiter beachten und nicht in die Politik miteinbeziehen.
Wenn es nur Träume wären, wäre es ja halb so schlimm, das entscheidene ist aber, dass sie unsere lange aufgebaute Wirtschaft und das System zerstören.

Was ist denn böse? Ich glaube wir brauchen noch nen Philosophie-Thread


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Es ist reine Träumerei und nicht umsetzbar, wie du schon sagtest... deshalb sollte man es auch nicht weiter beachten und nicht in die Politik miteinbeziehen.
> Wenn es nur Träume wären, wäre es ja halb so schlimm, das entscheidene ist aber, dass sie unsere lange aufgebaute Wirtschaft und das System zerstören.
> 
> Was ist denn böse? Ich glaube wir brauchen noch nen Philosophie-Thread



Wie sollen denn die paar Träumer unsere Wirtschaft zerstören? Da finde ich die sogenannten "Turbokapitalisten" gefährlicher .

böse=Nazis


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

aber wenn sie durch protestwähler mehr macht bekommen, besteht die gefahr durchaus. Denn sie sehen ja net ein, dass es nur Träume sind. Die probieren alles um das durchzusetzen, sind halt verzweifelt.

Wobei das Programm wohl keiner wirklich unterstützt, es sind wohl fast alles Prostestwähler


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> aber wenn sie durch protestwähler mehr macht bekommen, besteht die gefahr durchaus. Denn sie sehen ja net ein, dass es nur Träume sind. Die probieren alles um das durchzusetzen, sind halt verzweifelt.
> 
> Wobei das Programm wohl keiner wirklich unterstützt, es sind wohl fast alles Prostestwähler




Selbst wenn die DKP jemals die 5% Hürden nehmen sollten, muss sich doch jeder Parlamentarier/Abgeordneter zu den demokratischen Grundsätzen Deutschland bekennen.

Ich sehe da keine Gefahr. McCarthy war paranoid


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Selbst wenn die DKP jemals die 5% Hürden nehmen sollten, muss sich doch jeder Parlamentarier/Abgeordneter zu den demokratischen Grundsätzen Deutschland bekennen.



achwas... und bei der NPD sagst du auch es ist ncht schlimm, wenn sie 5% kriegen ? Sieh ein, rechts und links sind verächtlich und "böse", wenn man so will

UNd du wärst nicht der einzige, der aufschreien würde bei der NPD im Bundestag


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Sieh ein, rechts und links sind verächtlich und "böse", wenn man so will



Nein, das sehe ganz und gar nicht ein. 

Die NPD (extrem rechts) sind meiner Meinung nach Neonazis und diese wiederum " beabsichtigen die Schaffung einer ethnisch homogenen Nation, in der weder die deutschen Juden, noch von Ausländern abstammende oder eingebürgerte Deutsche Platz hätten. Zu ihrer ausgeprägten Fremdenfeindlichkeit kommen extrem sozialdarwinistische Einstellungen, die sich in ihrem Hass auf gesellschaftliche Randgruppen wie Behinderte, Homosexuelle und sozial Schwache – z. B. Obdachlose – ausdrücken. Ein großer Teil der Neonazis leugnet oder relativiert die Verbrechen des Nationalsozialismus, speziell den *********" Wiki

und sind damit nicht zu tolerieren (böse).


Die DKP (extrem links) haben zum Ziel 
"eine Gesellschaftsordnung, in der die Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen beseitigt, ein sorgsamer Umgang mit der Natur gesichert und die freie Entwicklung eines jeden als die Bedingung für die freie Entwicklung aller ermöglicht ist."
 Auf dem Weg dorthin sei "die historische Übergangsperiode zur neuen Gesellschaft" "der Sozialismus".
 Die DKP sieht sich "als marxistische Partei mit revolutionärer Zielsetzung". Sie orientiert sich "an den Erkenntnissen des wissenschaftlichen Sozialismus, deren Weiterentwicklung sie fördert. Sie arbeitet gleichberechtigt und partnerschaftlich mit anderen linken und demokratischen Organisationen und Parteien zusammen. Die DKP ist bei Wahrung ihrer völligen Selbstständigkeit Teil der kommunistischen und revolutionären Bewegung."[18]

Träumer, ungefährlich (nicht böse).


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2008)

Aber ich glaube in einem sind wir und zumindest einig: WENN sich jeder frei entfalten dürfte, dann würden wir wohl nicht lange überleben. 
Ich denke da mal an Anarchie.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube in einem sind wir und zumindest einig: WENN sich jeder frei entfalten dürfte, dann würden wir wohl nicht lange überleben.
> Ich denke da mal an Anarchie.




Richtig!!! Toleranz muss klare Grenzen haben.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Richtig!!! Toleranz muss klare Grenzen haben.


Stimmt...
Ich denke, wir sind allg auf so einem niedrigeren Gemeinsamen Nenner, dass Diskussion keinen Sinn mehr hat... Es ist schon fast so, dass jeder seine position sagt und fertig, richtige diskussion finde ich anders.

Vielleicht leigt es einfach daran, dass ich die Linken vehement ablehne und die NPD in eine Schublade mit der DKP stecke. Du siehst das anders... Insofern ist keine wirkliche Diskussiongrundlage vorhanden.

Genauso gut könnte ich meinen Hund belabern, er sagt auch irgendwas (seine Meinung) und ich meine... das macht keinen Sinn mehr
Insofern ist mit deinem "DKP-Post" die Diskussion für mich gelaufen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> Ich denke, wir sind allg auf so einem niedrigeren Gemeinsamen Nenner, dass Diskussion keinen Sinn mehr hat... Es ist schon fast so, dass jeder seine position sagt und fertig, richtige diskussion finde ich anders.
> 
> Vielleicht leigt es einfach daran, dass ich die Linken vehement ablehne und die NPD in eine Schublade mit der DKP stecke. Du siehst das anders... Insofern ist keine wirkliche Diskussiongrundlage vorhanden.
> ...




Aber warum findest du das die DKP genauso "gefährlich" ist wie die NPD?
Und vorhin hast du noch die Linke und die NPD in einen Sack geworfen.

Und nicht falsch verstehen. Ich würde nie und nimmer die Linke wählen.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

Naja ich werfe Linke und DKP in einen Sack und tue Linke und NPD in eine SChublade
frei nach
wenn A=B und B=C , dann
A=C
also alle in eine Schublade, wobei die Linkspartei da noch das geringste Übel von allen ist. Absolut gesehen ist sie bei mir aber sehr übel/verächtlich.
Ist Ansichtssache


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Naja ich werfe Linke und DKP in einen Sack und tue Linke und NPD in eine SChublade
> frei nach
> wenn A=B und B=C , dann
> A=C
> ...



Und wie heißt die Schublade? Gefährliche Parteien? 

Irgendwie weichst du aus.

Also mein Schubladensystem sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CSU (mitte rechtsaußen)
CDU (mitte rechts)
SPD (mitte)
Grüne (mitte links)
Linke (links)
FDP (rechts), wobei mir bei dieser Partei es schon immer schwer gefallen ist sie einzuordnen.
NPD (rechtsradikal (böse))
DKP (linksradikal)


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Und wie heißt die Schublade? Gefährliche Parteien?


Ja!!! Und welche die Populistisch sind. Und träumen. Und Deutschland nicht voranbringen, sondern im Gegenteil es zurückversetzen!



> CSU (mitte rechtsaußen)
> CDU (mitte rechts)
> SPD (mitte)
> Grüne (mitte links)
> ...



muhahahahah genau das meine ich mit keiner diskussionsgrundlage - CDU ist Mitte für mich
die Grünen sind links, die Linke linksradikal und die DKP vom linken Tellerrand gefallen.
SPD ist mitte links und FDP mitte rechts 
Wir haben praktisch keine gemeinsame Grundlage auf der wir diskuterien können



> FDP (rechts)


xD *lach* Die FDP ist liberal oder mitte rechts, der begriff rechts ist nämlich negativ gehaftet, genauso wie der Begriff KOmmunist


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ja!!! Und welche die Populistisch sind. Und träumen. Und Deutschland nicht voranbringen, sondern im Gegenteil es zurückversetzen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist den für dich eine Diskussionsgrundlage? Das wir einer Meinung sind? 

Die FDP ist in meinen Augen eine sehr populistische Partei. Und mit rechts meinte ich natürlich das politische rechts. FDP sind keine Nazis.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

> Was ist den für dich eine Diskussionsgrundlage? Das wir einer Meinung sind?
> 
> Die FDP ist in meinen Augen eine sehr populistische Partei.



Nein, das nicht, aber das wir teilweise gleiche Meinungen haben. Ein Straßenpenner aus Polen wir mit dem Siemens-Chef wohl auch nich das Thema diskutieren können, wieso die Elektronen nicht in der Atomkern fallen - da ist keine Grundlage, genauso wenig wie hier. Es sind einfach gegensätzliche Meinungen, wieter nix

FDP ist für mich nicht populistisch, aheb das auch schon 3 mal begründet...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> FDP ist für mich nicht populistisch, aheb das auch schon 3 mal begründet...



das will ich sehen.

Das mit dem Penner, dem Siemenschef  und den Elektronen ist ein blödes Beispiel. Da fehlt die gemeinsame Wissensbasis, mehr nicht. Das sollte bei uns hier nicht der Fall sein. Da wir ein vergleichbaren Horizont, was Politik angeht, besitzen dürften. Ich mach zwar auch nicht mehr als Tagesschau gucken und Spiegel lesen aber das sollte genügen um ein wenig zu diskutieren. 
Okay, wenn du jetzt Politik studiert hast dann gebe ich mich geschlagen, ich bin nur eine einfacher Ingenieur.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

und ich bin einfacher schüler....

Um es mal zusammenzufassen:
-Wir haben gegensätzliche Meinungen bezüglcih der Linkspartei und den Lagern rechts/links
-Meine Begründungen kannst du im Energiepolitik-thread und hier nachlesen

Ok... als letztes könntest du mir ja mal sagen, wieso die FDP populistisch sein soll und die Linken nicht...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> und ich bin einfacher schüler....
> 
> Um es mal zusammenzufassen:
> -Wir haben gegensätzliche Meinungen bezüglcih der Linkspartei und den Lagern rechts/links
> ...




Die Linke ist auch populistisch (wie fast jede Partei im Wahlkampf)

Die FDP fällt immer wieder besonderst auf wie durch Slogans wie "Freiheit statt Sozialismus", "Willkommen, Zukunft. (blau/gelb) Tschüss, Wirtschaft. (rot/grün)", "Weniger Bürokratie, weniger Steuern, mehr Europa!" usw. 

Einfach immer die Fahne in den Wind und für das "besser verdienende" Klientel. Die Reichen reicher machen und die Armen ärmer.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

Hah... das finde ich aber sehr pauschalisiert... Wie wäre es mit einem FDP-Thread? 
Da wir mit den Linken jetzt anscheinend ferig sind:



> Insofern ist mit deinem "DKP-Post" die Diskussion für mich gelaufen



greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem FDP-Thread?
> greetz



gerne, aber irgend wie werde ich aus der Partei nicht schlau. So richtig ist da keine Linie zu erkennen. Mölleman und Westerwelle fand ich bis jetzt bestenfalls amüsant. Liberal im eigentlichen Sinne sind die meiner Meinung nach nicht. Vielleicht kannst du mich aufklären. Was magst du an denen so?


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Die Linke ist auch populistisch (wie fast jede Partei im Wahlkampf)
> 
> Die FDP fällt immer wieder besonderst auf wie durch Slogans wie "Freiheit statt Sozialismus", "Willkommen, Zukunft. (blau/gelb) Tschüss, Wirtschaft. (rot/grün)", "Weniger Bürokratie, weniger Steuern, mehr Europa!" usw.
> 
> Einfach immer die Fahne in den Wind und für das "besser verdienende" Klientel. Die Reichen reicher machen und die Armen ärmer.




Richtig 

Die FDP sowie auch die CDU/CSU sind Parteien der besser verdienenden und setzen sich ganz sicher nicht für soziale Gerechtigkeit in Deutschland ein.

Die SPD ist in den letzten Jahre auch etwas von ihrem sozialen Kurs abgewichen, aber dadurch dass es nun die Linke gibt wird die SPD ja regelrecht dazu gezwungen wieder sozialer zu denken, was in meinen Augen eigentlich recht gut für Deutschland ist 


MfG Korn86


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> achwas... und bei der NPD sagst du auch es ist ncht schlimm, wenn sie 5% kriegen ? Sieh ein, rechts und links sind verächtlich und "böse", wenn man so will





theLamer schrieb:


> aber wenn sie durch protestwähler mehr macht bekommen, besteht die gefahr durchaus. Denn sie sehen ja net ein, dass es nur Träume sind. Die probieren alles um das durchzusetzen, sind halt verzweifelt.



Du sprichst den entscheidenen Unterschied an:
Kommunisten sind Träumer, die etwas umsetzen wollen, was schön wäre, aber nicht umsetzbar ist. Ein Umsetzungsversuch kann Nachteile mit sich ziehen, da diese nicht beabsichtigt sind, fallen sie aber zumindest negativ auf und fließen dann mit in die Planung ein. (vielleicht auch erst 5 Jahre später  )
Was Nazis dagegen wollen, ist defintiv nicht schön - und es ist definitiv umsetzbar, wenn man erstmal die Macht hat. Alle aus einer Umsetzung resultierende Nachteile sind beabsichtigt und beschleunigen den Vorgang nur noch weiter.

Deswegen ist die NPD imho viel, viel gefährlicher, als jede linke Partei.
Sollte die erstere einmal Macht erhalten, macht sie was, was nicht gemacht werden sollte.
Erhalten die letzteren Macht, stehen sie erstmal blöd da und wissen nicht, was sie machen sollen.

Letztes ist weitaus angenehmer 

(Vergleich die Schröder-Stoiber Wahl: Man in Bezug auf die damaligen Themen die Wahl zwischen inkompetent und falsch orientiert. Ersteres hat gewonnen und das war imho auch besser so  )


----------



## theLamer (16. November 2008)

Ähm... wenn links-extreme  meinen, dass wir wieder eine Mauer brauchen, sehe ich das auch als gefährlich an...
Natürlich würde das Folgen haben...
[Quelle bezüglich Mauer]

UNd das ist keine ausnahme, sie denkt so wie viele aus dem spektrum...

btw heißt der Thread die Linke und nicht DKP... Mich wundert es, dass es Leute gibt, die die DKP tolieren...


> Toleranz muss klare Grenzen haben


In diesem Sinne

greetz

theLamer


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2008)

Beide Parteien, sowohl DKP und NPD sind beide unfähig auf Bundesebene irgendwie politische Macht auszuüben. Dazu fehlt schlichtweg die breite Grundlage in der Bevölkerung. Anders ist das auf Landesebene und noch viel schlimmer auf kommunaler Ebene.

Dort sind die Gefahren. Ich als Westler muss sagen, dass sie beide hier nichts zu melden haben. Beide Randgruppen orientieren sich in sozial schwachen Milieus, bei denen insbesondere demographische Faktoren massive negative Auswirkungen haben. Die Wähler werden dort empfänglicher für politische (radikale) Alternativen. Diese beiden Parteien unabhängig der Gesinnung bieten das. Schön am Wahlprogramm zu sehen, dass sich in erster Linie an den Wünschen der potenziellen Wählerschaft orientiert. Es ist also dynamisch. Das ist der massive Unterschied zu den fünf großen Parteien in D. Diese haben alle ein statisches Parteiprogramm. 

Um auch wieder auf die linke zurückzukommen. Auch diese hat ein statisches Parteiprogramm. Das macht sie Wählbar und erklärt den großen Zulauf zur Linken. Die betont sozialistische Tendenz verstärkt dann noch weiter den Zulauf. Es ist abstrakt gedacht, aber eine Erklärung fern der Gesinnung und sozialen Verhältnisse, warum Wähler die linke wählen und nicht die DKP, obwohl es deutliche Übereinstimmungen gibt.


----------



## theLamer (20. November 2008)

ein schönes schlusswort


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> ein schönes schlusswort



Stimmt


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> ein schönes schlusswort



Hat sich die Linke aufgelöst, oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hat sich die Linke aufgelöst, oder habe ich was verpasst?



Ne, aber alle die was zu sagen hatten haben es gesagt. Das Thema ist ausgelutscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2008)

Bei einem politischen Thema? Alles ausdiskutiert? Ich geh mal in den Keller, ich glaub der Himmel fällt mir auf den Kopf.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bei einem politischen Thema? Alles ausdiskutiert? Ich geh mal in den Keller, ich glaub der Himmel fällt mir auf den Kopf.



nicht ausdiskutiert. ausgelutscht!!! Ist nur einfach langweilig geworden.


----------



## theLamer (20. November 2008)

joa... keine neuen posts mehr.... alles 3 mal gesagt... jetzt is halt schluss - ausgelutscht (zum dritten mal -> bestes beispiel)


----------



## TBrain (22. November 2008)

Dämliches Pack...

so nennt Wolf Biermann "Die Linke"

Man kann "Die Linke" nicht wirklich in ein politische Spektrum einordnen weil diese Partei viel weniger homogen ist als andere Parteien. Das ist mehr ein Sammelsurium von verschiedenen Positionen, die eine Art Marketingverein aufgezogen haben.

In der "Linken" hat man auf der einen Seite die relativ gemäßigten Leute an der Front, Gysi, Laffo, und Co., die wissen wie man Leute für sich gewinnt und wie man Standpunkte verkaufen kann. Auf der Anderen Seite hat man echte Hardliner in der Hinterbank - durchaus auch Stalinisten und Stasi-Leute.

Diese Gruppen bilden in "Der Linken" eine Symbiose. Sie sind aufeinander angewiesen. Die Stalinisten brauchen die "Gemäßigten", damit sie ihre Standpunkte mit einem Sahnehäubchen versehen und sie in der Öffentlichkeit verkaufen. Die "Gemäßigten" brauchen die Extremen weil sie darüber eine Vielzahl von Linken und Linksextremen ansprechen können.

Wie diese Maschinerie funktioniert kann man oft beobachten. Immer wieder kommen teils extreme und demokratiefeindliche Äußerungen von irgendwem aus der Linken (Landtagsabgeordneter oder Kanditat,...). Die "Gemäßigten" springen hier dann sogleich in die Presche, kritisieren die eigenen Leute, schwächen Aussagen ab, etc.

Was wird dadurch bezweckt?

Zum einen ist das für "Die Gemäßigten" eine super Gelegenheit sich als Demokraten hinzustellen - woran es ja durchaus ab und an mal Zweifel gibt. Zum anderen werden die extremen Positionen dennoch kommuniziert, wodurch man auch die Leute ansprechen kann die tatsächlich diese extremen Positionen wollen und vertreten.

So profitieren alle. Die Gemäßigten bekommen regelmäßig Gelegenheiten sich darzustellen und versumpfen nicht irgendwo im 5%-Bereich. Die Extremen bleiben irgendwie im Spiel und werden nicht zu einer bedeutungslosen DKP-II.

Also ein ganz merkwürdiger Verein, "Partei" würde ich nichtmal dazu sagen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2008)

Naja, genauso finden sich bei der Union immer mal wieder Leute mit Aussagen, die man eher bei der NPD erwarten würde und die Grünen nennen sich sogar ganz offiziell "Bündniss" und haben mindestens 3 unabhängige Interessengemeinschaften (Sozial-/Familien-/Einwandererpolitik, Umweltschutz, Friedenspolitik) in ihren Reihen. Die SPD zerfleischt sich ja sowieso gerade selbst, wenn auch von eigentlich sehr ähnlichen Standpunkten ausgehend.
So wirklich geschlossen tritt eigentlich nur die FDP auf, dafür ist die immer mal wieder geschlossen für was vollkommen anderes (und natürlich nie nur für Besserverdiener)


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja, genauso finden sich bei der Union immer mal wieder Leute mit Aussagen, die man eher bei der NPD erwarten würde und die Grünen nennen sich sogar ganz offiziell "Bündniss" und haben mindestens 3 unabhängige Interessengemeinschaften (Sozial-/Familien-/Einwandererpolitik, Umweltschutz, Friedenspolitik) in ihren Reihen. Die SPD zerfleischt sich ja sowieso gerade selbst, wenn auch von eigentlich sehr ähnlichen Standpunkten ausgehend.
> So wirklich geschlossen tritt eigentlich nur die FDP auf, dafür ist die immer mal wieder geschlossen für was vollkommen anderes (und natürlich nie nur für Besserverdiener)



Naja, die Flügelkämpfe in der SPD würde ich damit nicht unbedingt vergleichen... die sind nicht so extrem. btw : Zum Glück reden wir grad ncht über die Grünen, die aber schon einige Gemeinsamkeiten haben mit Links... das nur am rande

Und Koch als Nazi hinzustellen (oder was meinst du?), verbitte ich mir... Oder willst du in der U-Bahn brutalst zusammengeschlagen werden? Er sieht die sleben Strafen auch für Deutsche vor, es heißt ja auch nicht "Ausländerkriminalität" sondern "Jugendkriminalität"
Strafen haben eine Abschreckende Wirkung, helfen also. Und ganz ehrlich: Wer das Leben anderer gefährdet, den kann man ruhig abschieben. Die haben sich an unseren Werten zu orienteren. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich auch erzkonservativ. Nicht aber nationalsozialistisch - was bedeuten würde, dass Stafen für Ausländer härter ausfallen. Gleichheit für alle.

Es sei einmal gesagt, dass man nicht pauschalisieren darf. Ich kenne nette Ausländer, vor allem Türken, die sich integriert haben. Ich habe überhaupt nix gegen Ausländer, sie sind eine Bereicherung, wenn sie sich richtig benehmen !!! Du interpretierst die Union falsch.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal nachdenken, bevor du sagst, die Union ist der NPD nahe... Das ist totaler *MÜLL* ... sry was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.

Lies dir mal nen paar stellungnahmen der union zur NPD durch, die Union wollte sie sogar schonmal verbieten lassen.

Allerdings bezeichnen die Union und die FDP die Linken-Abgeordneten zurecht als 
"Sozialisten und Kommunisten"
für mich sind es " Bolschewisten "

so das wars


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2008)

Man sollte selber nachdenken, ehe man andere dazu auffordert 
Ich sagte nur, dass von einigen Leuten in der Union manchmal solche Äußerungen kommen - ich stelle wegen sowas nicht die ganze Partei in diese Ecke.
(Genauso wie bei den radikaleren Äußerungen in der Linken übrigens auch bei der Union i.d.R. Leute, die so unbedeutend sind, dass sich niemand den Namen merkt. Wobei die Einwanderungspolitik z.T. wirklich etwas befremdlich anmutet...)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Allerdings bezeichnen die Union und die FDP die Linken-Abgeordneten zurecht als
> "Sozialisten und Kommunisten"
> für mich sind es " Bolschewisten "
> 
> so das wars



Das ist aber auch nur in den Augen der Union/FDP (und auch der NPD) einen Beleidigung. Weißt du überhaupt was diese Begriffe bedeuten? Gerade für "Sozialisten" gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Definitionen. Und der Begriff "Bolschewisten" würde vor allem durch die politischen Gegner (Nazis) der selben geprägt. Zum Kommunismus haben wir uns ja schon ausreichend unterhalten (Gutmenschen/Träumer, nicht böse).


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2008)

ähm... ich meine das nicht abwertend - habe ich auch nicht gesagt.
(hast du allenfalls interpretiert)

Wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, wie weit die Linken doch von der Mitte enfernt sind, wenn was anderes verstanden wurde, bitte ich das zu entshuldigen


----------



## JePe (22. November 2008)

Wozu braucht Deutschland die Linke?

Ich weiss es nicht.

Vielleicht, um die DDR mal durch andere Auge zu betrachten. Zum Beispiel die von Frau Wegener:

_"Ich denke nur, wenn man eine andere Gesellschaftsform errichtet, dass man da so ein Organ wieder braucht, weil man sich auch davor schuetzen muss, dass andere Kraefte, reaktionaere Kraefte die Gelegenheit nutzen und so einen Staat von innen aufweichen."_

So ein Organ = GeStaSiPo?
Andere Gesellschaftsform = ?
Schuetzen = einschuechtern, wegsperren, erschiessen?
Andere Kraefte, reaktionaere Kraefte = Waehler?

Willkommen in der Linksausgabe der Demokratie.

Vielleicht brauchen wie die Linke aber auch, um etwas ueber Flexibilitaet zu lernen:

_"(...)bleibt nur noch die Moeglichkeit, den Versuch zu stoppen, den Lebensstandard im Osten in kuerzester Frist auf Westniveau zu bringen". (TAGESSPIEGEL, 7. Oktober 1993)

"Wir koennen auf die staendig steigende Lebenserwartung nicht mit immer kuerzerer Lebensarbeitszeit reagieren." (FOCUS 33/95)

"Wenn gesellschaftliche Aufgaben durch private Anbieter besser und preiswerter erledigt werden koennen, dann haben die Buerger ein Recht darauf, dass die fuer sie beste Loesung gewaehlt wird, das heisst dann: Privatisierung." (Konferenz "Moderner Staat in einer modernen Gesellschaft", 4. Februar 1997)

"Es gibt viele Faelle, in denen jemand hohes Arbeitslosengeld bezieht, obwohl Familieneinkommen und Vermoegen da sind. Und ich frage nun, ob der Sozialstaat nicht besser so konstruiert sein sollte, dass nur die Beduerftigen Nutzniesser des Sozialstaats sind". (SPIEGEL 45/1998)

"Die PDS ist populistisch und vielfach antiwestlich(...). Es bestehen zum Beispiel berechtigte Zweifel hinsichtlich der aussenpolitischen Zuverlaessigkeit der PDS, denken Sie nur an die PDS-Gegnerschaft zur NATO-Osterweiterung und zur Einfuehrung des EURO. Das allein schon verbietet auf Bundesebene jede Form der Zusammenarbeit. Die internationale Staatengemeinschaft muss sich auf die aussenpolitische Berechenbarkeit Deutschlands verlassen koennen." (Interview durch den SPIEGEL, 18. Mai 1998)_

Diese Zitate stammen allesamt von ...

... Trommelwirbel ...

... Oskar Lafontaine.

Lernen liesse sich auch etwas ueber das Dezimieren von Vermoegen. Nein, ich meine nicht Umverteilung. Ich meine simples Verschwindenlassen. Die "Arbeitsgruppe zum Schutz des Vermoegens der SED/PDS" hat dabei naemlich eine Effektivitaet entwickelt, die so manchen Investmentbanker neidisch erblassen lassen duerfte: Spenden teils in Millionenhoehe an Anglertreffs, fingierte Mahnschreiben aus dem Ausland ("Putnik") und eine sehr grosszuegige Darlehensvergabe. Im ersten Halbjahr 1990 hat die PDS ihr Geldvermoegen von 9,5 auf 3,5 Milliarden DDR-Mark geschrumpft; uebrige Sachwerte (Inventar, Fuhrpark etc) verloren von 0,5 Milliarden auf 4 Millionen. Untersuchungskommissionen haben Konten u. a. in der Schweiz und Liechtenstein gefunden - Laender, die fuer die Linke heute eine Achse des Boesen bilden. Ihre Immobilien wies die PDS mit einem Wert von 642 Millionen aus (was bereits beachtlich ist), Schaetzungen gingen dagegen von ca. 10 Milliarden aus.

Der damalige Schatzmeister ist uebrigens heute Bundesgeschaeftsfuehrer.

Wem sich nun schon die Daerme winden, dem sei noch Frau Sahra Wagenknecht-Niemeyer ans Herz gelegt. Ihr wusstet nicht, dass sie so heisst? Den Beinamen verdankt das schillernde Mitglied der KPF (kommunistischen Plattform, die u. a. Kontakte zur terroristischen AIZ haben soll) ihrem Ehemann. Er: verurteilter Anlagebetrueger, soll Geruechten nach Kontakte zum Verfassungsschutz haben. Sie: Vorstandsmitglied der Linken.

So einen grossen Eimer gibt es nicht, wie ich beim Gedanken an diese Bande vollk*tzen koennte.

EDIT: Vertippt.


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2008)

> "Die PDS ist populistisch und vielfach antiwestlich"



Jap genau - erst sagt er das und  koaliert dann mit denen.

Ich bleibe auch dabei - links ist purer Populismus und sollte trotzdem genauso scharf verurteilt werden wie rechts !


----------



## CyLord (23. November 2008)

Nicht alles ist gut an der Partei, aber zumindest bilden sie ein Gegenpol zur jetzigen Politik. Populismus wird auch in den sogenannten "Volksparteien" ganz großgeschrieben - das muss mal echt gesagt werden. Mit dem Thread sieht das hier nicht anders aus. (Richtung Moderator schiele) Ich wüsste nicht wem ich wählen sollte. Protestwählerpartei ist Schwachsinn. Die sind durchaus handlungsfähig. Jede Partei muss sich an ihren erfüllten Versprechungen messen lassen und dem bisher Erreichten. FDP hat es wohl auch nicht gerade mit Sozialpolitik. Ich bin auch ehrlich - zur nächsten Bundestagswahl werde ich DieLinke wählen. Ich möchte auch keinen Bundestag sehen, wo jeder der selben Meinung ist.

Ausrutscher von Merkel mit ALGII und Strom, Müntefering der große Sozialpolitiker lässt unklare Gesetze für SGBII definieren und stellt Menschen schlechter und die ganze Ratifizierung des EU-Reformvertrages (liegt zum Glück beim Bundesverfassungsgericht), die Ahnungslosigkeit der Politiker über den Vertrag - das lässt mich doch echt stark darüber nachdenken.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

> Protestwählerpartei ist Schwachsinn


  Fragt sich nur, was das wirklich ist: eine Protestwählerpartei. Die Grünen haben ihre ursprünge ja auch '68... Gib mir ne Definition. Was ich richtig finde ist: Links und rechts ist beides Schwachsinn. Aber wenn du sagst die Linken sind keine Protestwählerpartei -> wer ist es dann?!



> Jede Partei muss sich an ihren erfüllten Versprechungen messen lassen und dem bisher Erreichten


Versprechungen? Wahlziele? SPD ? Hessen? Ypsilanti? Wahlbetrug? Bundespräsidentenwahl? Was war da noch so?   *zu SPD-Wählern rüberschiel*



> Ich wüsste nicht wem ich wählen sollte


Du hast die Wahl der Qual - die FDP ist noch das geringste Übel 
"Soziale Marktwirtschaft" -> ein traum 



> FDP hat es wohl auch nicht gerade mit Sozialpolitik


Das stimmt...... durchaus
Die Linken habe ees ja aber auch nicht mit Globalisierung ^^



> Ich möchte auch keinen Bundestag sehen, wo jeder der selben Meinung ist.


Mit dem argument kannst auch die grauen Panther wählen oder die NPD 

greetz


----------



## CyLord (23. November 2008)

Es ist deswegen "Schwachsinn", da sie ja in Landtagen, Gemeinden und Stadträten eine führende Positionen einnehmen und mit anderen Parteien koalieren. Von Protest würde ich da nicht reden.

Die SPD interessiert mich gar nicht - die ist bei mir schon unten durch. Die muss auch selber wissen, was sie tut.

Man hat in den letzten Jahren die soziale Marktwirtschaft abgebaut - daran haben die Unternehmen zum großen selber mitgebastelt und der ganze Wettbewerb. Eine freie Marktwirtschaft ist aber auch nicht des Rätsels Lösung. (siehe Richtung Bankenkrise)

,,Mit dem argument kannst auch die grauen Panther wählen oder die NPD"

Nein, das mache ich ganz sicher nicht. Ich wollte eher drauf hinaus, dass
der Weg der Korruption schon sehr lange, nicht weit ist. Gerade jetzt habe ich das Gefühl, dass dies sehr weit verbreitet ist und leider auch, führende Politiker in Kontrollgremien sitzen. Das ist eine gefährliche Sache, wenn nur noch Interessen von großen Unternehmen verfolgt werden. Die EADS (Rüstungsunternehmen) soll ja auch auch an der damaligen EU-Verfassung mitgearbeitet haben. Ich möchte im Bundestag individuelles Denken sehen (wie z.B. auch die wenigen SPDler in Hessen gezeigt haben) und keine korrupte Eintönigkeit, wie sie eine Weile herrschte. Die sollen die Bürger vertreten und keine Großunternehmen.



> Ich wüsste nicht wem ich wählen sollte
> Du hast die Wahl der Qual - die FDP ist noch das geringste Übel
> "Soziale Marktwirtschaft" -> ein traumIch wüsste nicht wem ich wählen sollte



Ich ergänze: Ich wüsste nicht, wem ich sonst wählen sollte, der meine Interessen besser vertritt.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

> Nein, das mache ich ganz sicher nicht. Ich wollte eher drauf hinaus, dass
> der Weg der Korruption schon sehr lange, nicht weit ist


Tja, selbst UNICEF ist korrupt... die haben zurecht das Spendensiegel aberkannt bekommen... Es gibt fast keine Unternehmen / Organisationen mehr, den man 100% vertrauen kann

ich weiß - das war bestimmt ein Ausnahmefall heißt es jetzt 



> Ich möchte im Bundestag individuelles Denken sehen (wie z.B. auch die wenigen SPDler in Hessen gezeigt haben) und keine korrupte Eintönigkeit, wie sie eine Weile herrschte.


Die SPDler in Hessen sind jetzt auch meine Lieblingspolitiker - weil sie ein gewissen haben. Aber wenn jeder alleine denkt und stur bleibt, ist keine Handlungsfähigkeit zu erwarten!



> Die sollen die Bürger vertreten und keine Großunternehmen.


Dumm nur, dass die Bürger von den Unternehmen abhängen. Sowohl die Waren auch als die Arbeitsplätze sind zu erwähnen. 
Wenn sich die Unternehmen nicht verstanden fühlen, vertreten sie die Arbeitnehmer im wahrsten sinne des wortes, sprich sie kündigen sie...
UNd der Osten wartet mit offnen Armen - Fall NOKIA!

Insofern ist Links langfristig gesehen gefährlicher als etwas mächtigere Unternehmen...
Und so viel zu sagen haben die auch nicht, wenn es um den Kündigungsschutz zb geht, entbrennt in der Politik sofort eine Diskussion... Und er wird nicht einfach gelockert 

greetz


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

*So viel zur SPD:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2qQwbZ7lMLw&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2qQwbZ7lMLw&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Minus mal Minus ergibt Plus....  
*
Für alle Merkel und CDU-Fans:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6PJk20q6Hns&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6PJk20q6Hns&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CyLord (23. November 2008)

Die Menschen nur auf Großunternehmen zu verteilen - das ist die gefährlichste Sache, die es gibt. Die wenigsten Menschen, sind in einem Großunternehmen wie der Telekom. Man tut ja bisher sehr viel für dessen Subvention. Mit dem Kündigungsschutzabbau hat man ja eher Angst, die eigenen Wähler zu verprellen. In Leipzig hat sich ja auch Amazon niedergelassen, aber ungelernte Kräfte müssen auch mit knapp 1200€ brutto sich zufrieden geben. (müssen zwei Wochen kostenlos sich einarbeiten, auf Kosten der ARGE) Der Lohn ist ganz sicher nicht umbedingt der Schlechteste, aber Überstunden werden da wohl nicht gerne gestundet. Steuern müssen die sowieso kaum zahlen. Jedes andere kleinere Unternehmen wäre da sofort beim Finanzamt auf der negativen Liste.

An Unicef würde ich allerdings auch nichts spenden. Ist doch schon sehr lange bekannt, dass eine Spende einen bürokratischen Aufwand erwirkt und was die damit machen...

Eines der der großen Schanden ist auch, dass man Spenden und Verlagerungen ins Ausland von der Steuer absetzen kann.

@Korn86 Da ist was Wahres dran. Obwohl das eine Argument falsch war. Nach dem damaligen SGBII durften 17 Jährige ausziehen, weil es da keine Gesetze gab, die eine Zahlung verhinderten. Die meisten waren aber über 18 und ohne Lehrausbildung, die das in Anspruch nahmen. Dazu hat man U25 deutlich schlechter gestellt (Regelsatz 80%), nach der Frist war ein bezahlter Auszug nicht mehr möglich, man ist vom Einkommen der Eltern abhängig, obwohl man mit der ersten abgeschlossenen Erstausbildung keinen Unterhaltsanspruch mehr besitzt.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

Mindestlohn, Steuern usw - alles Themen für sich

Was haltet ihr von dem LINKEN-KANDIDAT fürs bundespräsidentenamt, diesen tatort-kommissar? ka wie der heißt...
Für mich ist das der Inbegriff von Unwissenheit und Populismus ^^
(provokant ausgedrückt)


----------



## CyLord (23. November 2008)

Zumindest hätte er seinen Kommentar mit Ackermann lassen können, obwohl er wohl da nicht überlegt hatte. Ich kann die Gedankengänge zumindest nachvollziehen.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

naja er ist nicht tiefgründig - er schwimmt an der Oberfläche und bietet populistische Parolen und kritische Aussagen zur DDR 

Selbst in der Linkspartei ist er nicht ganz umumstritten - das heißt schon was 
Warum wählen die nicht einfach Gesine Schwan, die sowieso verliert gegen Köhler ?!


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> naja er ist nicht tiefgründig - er schwimmt an der Oberfläche und bietet populistische Parolen und kritische Aussagen zur DDR



Volker Pispers hat weitaus mehr Ahnung als die meisten dieser inkompetenten Deppen die gerade im Bundestag sitzen


----------



## CyLord (23. November 2008)

Das habe ich auch noch kapiert, was die nun machen wollen. Aber die Schwan ist ja selber in den eigenen Reihen nicht ganz unumstritten und man am besten gar keinen Kontakt zur Linken hätte. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sie die beste Kandidatin wäre. Der Tatort-Mann wäre dann wohl eher der Mann, der dem Volke mit der Naivität am Nächsten ist und sie besser erreichen könnte. Wir werden sehen... Ich wäre jedenfalls nicht für Horst Köhler, aber das entscheiden wir ja nicht.


----------



## CyLord (23. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Volker Pispers hat weitaus mehr Ahnung als die meisten dieser inkompetenten Deppen die gerade im Bundestag sitzen



Das ist meist so...


----------



## Malkav85 (23. November 2008)

Mal rein vom optischen her will ich nicht von Frau Schwan vertreten werden  

Von der Kompetenz her geht nichts über Horst Köhler. Er ist mir auch sehr sympathisch.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mal rein vom optischen her will ich nicht von Frau Schwan vertreten werden
> 
> Von der Kompetenz her geht nichts über Horst Köhler. Er ist mir auch sehr sympathisch.


Mir auch  



> Volker Pispers hat weitaus mehr Ahnung als die meisten dieser inkompetenten Deppen die gerade im Bundestag sitzen


Damit wäre ich vorsichtig... ich würde mal behaupten die meisten wissen mehr als er... schon wegen der Erfahrung. Und stell dir allen ernstes mal nen Staatsoberhaupt vor, dass keine erfahrung hat, das Grundgesetz nicht kennt (sagt er selber) und die Politik nur ausm Fernehen kennt... Darf sowas sein?
Vor allem mag ich nicht dass du pauschalisierst! Das macht dich eher unglaubwürdig


btw: Diskussion ist wieder entbrannt @ ruyven_macaran


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

Ich brauche auch nicht glaubwürdig sein, ich weiß nur das die CDU/CSU mindestens genauso unbrauchbar ist wie die Linke, immerhin hat das die CDU bereits mehrfach bewiesen und die SPD ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Ob ich bei der nächsten Wahl überhaupt wählen gehe steht noch in den Sternen...


----------



## luxifer (23. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch nicht glaubwürdig sein


----------



## Korn86 (23. November 2008)

luxifer schrieb:


>



Anscheinend übt mein Magnet eine magische Anziehungskraft auf dich aus 

Es macht dir bestimmt viel Spaß mich zu verfolgen und provozieren zu wollen, aber gegen Leute wie dich bin ich mittlerweile schon derart abgehärtet, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen. Und im Notfall gibt es noch die Ignore-Liste 

Aber vielleicht belustige ich mich auch noch ein klein wenig an deinen sinnfreien Postings die anscheinend nur dazu da sind andere zu provozieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

CyLord schrieb:


> Populismus wird auch in den sogenannten "Volksparteien" ganz großgeschrieben - das muss mal echt gesagt werden. Mit dem Thread sieht das hier nicht anders aus. (Richtung Moderator schiele)



Kleine Anmerkung an der Stelle:
Wir werden hier zwar bei Bedarf (=Verstoß gegen die Netiquette) auch moderativ tätig, an Diskussionen nehmen wir ganz klar als Menschen mit privater Meinung teil.
(War intern auch ein sehr großes Thema, ob wir das überhaupt sollten - Diskussionen objektiv zu moderieren, an denen man beteiligt ist, ist schon schwer genug, wenn es um Hardware und somit harte Fakten geht.)




theLamer schrieb:


> Aber wenn du sagst die Linken sind keine Protestwählerpartei -> wer ist es dann?!



Schill war imho ne Protestpartei, Reps könnte auch eine sein. Ansonsten fällt mir bei der aktuellen Auswahl die Abgrenzung gegenüber Spaßparteien schwer (Die Partei kann man auch aus Protest wählen )
Imho kann man eine reine Protestpartei sehr gut daran erkennen, dass sie sich halt über den Protest definiert - sie ist gegen etwas, oft einfach nur gegen die vorherschende politische Meinung in einem einzigen Thema.
Eine herkömmliche Partei dagegen ist für etwas - das mag auch im starken Kontrast zu anderen Parteien stehen, aber man präsentiert eben ein eigenes Konzept und versucht dessen Vorteile gegenüber allen anderen zu betonen.
Eine Protestpartei würde dagegen primär die Nachteile eines einzelnen fremden Konzeptes thematisieren.



> Die Linken habe ees ja aber auch nicht mit Globalisierung ^^



Was nicht unbedingt negativ sein muss. *auf aktuelle globale Wirtschaftslage schiel*



> Mit dem argument kannst auch die grauen Panther wählen oder die NPD



Erstere haben sich afaik aufgelöst 
(oder schon wieder neugegründet?)




theLamer schrieb:


> btw: Diskussion ist wieder entbrannt @ ruyven_macaran



Habs bemerkt.


----------



## JePe (24. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho kann man eine reine Protestpartei sehr gut daran erkennen, dass sie sich halt über den Protest definiert - sie ist gegen etwas, oft einfach nur gegen die vorherschende politische Meinung in einem einzigen Thema.
> Eine herkömmliche Partei dagegen ist für etwas - das mag auch im starken Kontrast zu anderen Parteien stehen, aber man präsentiert eben ein eigenes Konzept und versucht dessen Vorteile gegenüber allen anderen zu betonen.
> Eine Protestpartei würde dagegen primär die Nachteile eines einzelnen fremden Konzeptes thematisieren.




Zur Protestwaehlerpartei wird eine Partei, wenn sie von Protestwaehlern ohne ernsthafte Erwartungshaltung gewaehlt wird. Das das auf die Linke zutrifft kannst Du den Analysen der Waehlerbewegungen und teilweise sogar diesem Thread entnehmen.

Und welche(s) Konzept(e) hat die Linke eigentlich? "Raus aus Afghanistan" ist kein Konzept, sondern Populismus reinsten Wassers. Ein Konzept wird daraus erst, wenn die Linke darlegt, wie auch ohne ISAF-Praesenz Afghanistan stabilisiert werden soll.

Oben per Steuer (zuletzt hat der Rattenfaenger aus dem Saarland sogar laut ueber die Zahl 80 nachgedacht) abzuschoepfen und es unten zu geben ist kein Konzept. Ein Konzept wird erst daraus, wen die Linke erklaert, wie sie dafuer sorgen will, dass auch morgen oben noch genug da ist, was man umverteilen kann.

Das allgegenwaertige Gebrabbel von "sozialer Gerechtigkeit" ist auch kein Konzept - es klingt bloss gut. Was ist eigentlich "sozial gerecht"? Wenn Fabrikdirektor und Fliessbandarbeiter dasselbe Geld bekommen? Das mag sozial sein - aber wohl kaum gerecht.

Die Liste der Platzhalter liesse sich noch ein gutes Stueck fortsetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was nicht unbedingt negativ sein muss. *auf aktuelle globale Wirtschaftslage schiel*



Ach so ist das - die Globalisierung ist schuld.

Wenn ein finnischer Handyhersteller seine Telefone in Bochum anstatt in Helsinki fertigen laesst, ist das auch Gloalisierung. Nur dass es da keinen Aufschrei der Gutmenschen gegeben hat.

Ohne Globalisierung wuerde Deutschland ein Bruttosozialprodukt auf Augenhoehe mit dem von Paraguay erwirtschaften. Denn Inlandsnachfrage ist gut, schoen und wichtig - aber ich persoenlich wuesste nicht, was ich mit einem Containerschiff anfangen sollte. Das ganze Geschrei contra Globalisierung (anstatt ueber ihre Gestaltung nachzudenken - verhindern laesst sie sich ohnehin nicht) bedient nur den zuverlaessigsten aller Waehlerinstinkte: Neid. Dem Chef neidet man das chice Handy und dem Rumaenen die Fabrik, in der es gebaut wird.


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

> Imho kann man eine reine Protestpartei sehr gut daran erkennen, dass sie sich halt über den Protest definiert - sie ist gegen etwas, oft einfach nur gegen die vorherschende politische Meinung in einem einzigen Thema.


Naja die Linke wird schon lange als "Schmuddelkind" gesehen, mit dem "keiner spielen will"...
(im Bundestag)
Und Protestparteien könne auch in mehreren Themen rebellieren oder in fast allen - wie dei Linke. Sind überall gegen aber haben keine (finanzierbaren) Lösungsvorschläge...
Vor allem geben viele Links-Wähler an, die Partei aus PRotest gewählt zu haben - als Denkzettel sozusagen. (Siehe NPD Wahlspruch: "Wahltag ist Zahltag" -> passt auch zu links)



> [...]auf Augenhoehe mit dem von Paraguay erwirtschaften.


Richtig, so ist es. Und wir müssen uns neu definieren in einer globalisierten Welt.

Ich muss schluss machen, muss zur schule 

theLamer


----------



## Korn86 (24. November 2008)

*@JePe:* Sorry wenn ich das mal so sagen muss, aber ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal dass du was die wirtschaftliche und vor allem die sozial Lage in Deutschland angeht keine Ahnung hast, zumindest kann ich das deinem Posting nicht das Gegenteil entnehmen 


Findest du das denn etwa sozial gerecht wenn eine Facharbeiter bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma die Hälfte des Lohns bekommt die sein fest bei der Firma angestellter Kollege bekommt obwohl beide das Gleiche machen?

Findest du es sozial gerecht dass ein Facharbeiter bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen  nur 7-8€ die Stunde bekommt?

Findest du es gerecht dass alles teurer wird und wir als Mittelschicht die schon bald zur Unterschicht zählen wird immer weniger bekommt während diese eingebildetetn egoistischen Wirtschaftsbosse immer mehr Geld einstreichen?

Findest du es gerecht dass du später als Rentner nur einen Bruchteil dessen bekommst was jetzige Rentner erhalten und das obwohl du ordentlich in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt hast?


Wenn ja dann geh weiterhin die CDU/CSU wählen, oder gar die FDP und mach Deutschland damit kaputt.


PS: Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, das ist nur eine politische Diskussion 


MfG Korn86


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

> Findest du das denn etwa sozial gerecht wenn eine Facharbeiter bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma die Hälfte des Lohns bekommt die sein fest bei der Firma angestellter Kollege bekommt obwohl beide das Gleiche machen?


Nein. Schlag aber mal was vor, das die Arbeitsplätze nicht gefährdet und die Unternehmen trotzdem konkurrenzfähig macht... das ist das problem. 



> Findest du es sozial gerecht dass ein Facharbeiter bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen nur 7-8€ die Stunde bekommt?


In Polen bekommt er 3€ ... das wissen die Unternehmen auch und wander ab. Vor allem kann man die dann auch leichter wieder kündigen. Was meinst du, wieso ausländische Fachkräfte gesucht werden? Die arbeiten für weniger geld....
Die Unternehmen sind auf Profit aus - alle. Wer nicht mitmacht, der verliert. Und wenn Deutschland nicht mitmacht, verlieren wir alle. Auf internat. Ebene würde ich dich sogar unterstützen - sozusagen global governement 
Aber Innenpolitik hier: Klares NEIN, aber man kann es nicht ändern ^^



> Findest du es gerecht dass alles teurer wird und wir als Mittelschicht die schon bald zur Unterschicht zählen wird immer weniger bekommt während diese eingebildetetn egoistischen Wirtschaftsbosse immer mehr Geld einstreichen?


Nur mal so am rande: Die FDP ist die Partei der Mittelschicht und kümmert sich gerade um diese, die großen Unternehmen kommen danach. Und wer gut gebildet ist, bekommt auch geld : Arbeitslosenquote unter Akademikern: <5% 
Deine Aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz, mit allg Definitionen ist sie gewiss auch nicht ganz wahr.



> Findest du es gerecht dass du später als Rentner nur einen Bruchteil dessen bekommst was jetzige Rentner erhalten und das obwohl du ordentlich in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt hast?


Du wirst genau so wie ich gar keine Rente bekommen. Findest du es gerecht, wenn ein Arbeiter 7-8€ bekommt, die 4€, die eigentlich hinzukämen, für die Rente der anderen draufgeht? Schonmal was von demographischen Problem gehört?! Wer soll die Rente finanzieren? Nach deiner Auffassung die "Bosse" ?! Damit vernichtest du Arbeitsplätze, hast weniger Geld für dei Rentner und musst zus. Hartz4 zahlen - ein Teufelskreis ^^ 
Müssen die Rentner halt dran glauben, das ist *DER* Wahrheit  ich finds ja auch net gut aber es ist vernünftig.



> Wenn ja dann geh weiterhin die CDU/CSU wählen, oder gar die FDP und mach Deutschland damit kaputt.


Weiter Linke Reformen würden die deutsche wirtschaft zerstören und damit Deutschland... Denn die Unternehmen wandern dann ab, nicht alle, aber viele



> PS: Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, das ist nur eine politische Diskussion


Immer doch ^^ wir haben doch ein dickes Fell 

theLamer


----------



## Pokerclock (24. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Findest du das denn etwa sozial gerecht wenn eine Facharbeiter bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma die Hälfte des Lohns bekommt die sein fest bei der Firma angestellter Kollege bekommt obwohl beide das Gleiche machen?
> 
> Findest du es sozial gerecht dass ein Facharbeiter bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen  nur 7-8€ die Stunde bekommt?
> 
> ...



Jeder wird dir da sagen, dass es nicht gerecht ist. Ich natürlich auch. Das Problem ist die Finanzierung der Gerechtigkeit. Weder Links, Rechts oder Mitte haben da (finanzierbare) Konzepte gebracht.

Jede Partei stellt fest, was nicht stimmt. Aber wie die Sachlage gerechter gestaltet werden kann, ohne einen Staatsbankrott zu verursachen, kann dir keine Partei sagen. Ich behaupte mal, dass es auch nicht gehen wird.

Ein weiteres Kernproblem ist die mangelhafte (nicht fehlende) Übernahme von sozialer Verantwortung der Unternehmen. Die stets medienpräsenten Superkonzerne machen nur einen kleinen Teil aus. Aber eben wegen der dauernden Medienpräsenz sind es genau jene, die ein Zeichen für den Rest der Ökonomie setzen müssen. Aber das tun sie nicht. Die Folge ist Vertrauensverlust in der Bevölkerung und in der Arbeitnehmerschaft.

Die Mittelschicht wird wohl sich aufteilen. Hier ist das Kriterium Bildung. Wer gebildet ist und entsprechend nachgefragt auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wird den Sprung in die Oberschicht packen. Wer das aber nicht ist, landet unten. Aber hier ist nicht nur der Staat gefragt, der die Mittel zur Verfügung stellen muss. Hier sind auch die Menschen gefragt, die die zur Verfügung gestellten Mittel nutzen müssen. Tun sie das nicht, brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern, unten gelandet zu sein. Für jene habe ich dann auch kein Mitleid mehr.

Die Rente ist auch Thema für sich. Der Staat ist bereits wohl wissend, dass in 30 Jahren der GAU kommt, bedacht die private Vorsorge zu fördern. Auch hier sind wieder die Menschen gefragt. Der Staat muss nur die Möglichkeiten bereitstellen. Die Menschen müssen aber selbst vorsorgen. Tun sie das nicht, haben sie auch nicht mehr verdient als das Minimum. 

Man sieht, irgendwie hängt alles zusammen. Sobald einer der Faktoren vernachlässigt wird, funktioniert das ganze System nicht mehr. Genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## JePe (24. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Findest du das denn etwa sozial gerecht wenn eine Facharbeiter bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma die Hälfte des Lohns bekommt die sein fest bei der Firma angestellter Kollege bekommt obwohl beide das Gleiche machen?
> 
> Findest du es sozial gerecht dass ein Facharbeiter bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen  nur 7-8€ die Stunde bekommt?



Arbeitnehmer in Zeitarbeitsfirmen erhalten, so sie eine qualifizierte Taetigkeit verrichten, einen Mindeststundenlohn iHv €9.37 (Stand: 2007). Ab einer Ausleihdauer von 2 Monaten steigt das Entgelt gestaffelt. Das einem schlichten Gemuet fuer das Pfluecken von Fruechten an der frischen Luft nicht dasselbe gezahlt werden kann, wie einem berufserfahrenen Facharbeiter, liegt nahe - und uebrigens auch daran, was uns die gepflueckte Frucht an der Supermarktkasse wert ist. Daran sollte man sich stets erinnern, ehe man sich in linker Kuschelrethorik ergeht und blindwuetig auf Feindbilder (Kapital, Bonzen etc) einpruegelt.

Das Leiharbeiter festangestellt wuerden, wenn es Leiharbeit nicht gaebe, ist eine Maer. Es gibt in jeder Volkswirtschaft eine Menge Arbeit A, die von einer Menge Arbeitskraeften B mit einem (finanziellen) Aufwand C erledigt werden kann. Sie muss es aber nicht - wenn C zu hoch ist, wird einfach A reduziert (oder an anderen Standorten erledigt); B und C sinken dann automatisch und das Verhaeltnis aus Einnahmen und Aufwand verbessert sich. Deshalb ist es auch eine gesellschaftliche Aufgabe, diese drei Groessen so auszubalancieren, dass genug A fuer alle Bs da ist und die Bs von C leben koennen. Zeitarbeit kann da ein Instrument sein.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Findest du es gerecht dass alles teurer wird und wir als Mittelschicht die schon bald zur Unterschicht zählen wird immer weniger bekommt während diese eingebildetetn egoistischen Wirtschaftsbosse immer mehr Geld einstreichen?



Das "alles" teurer wird, waere zu beweisen. Ich behaupte, dass vieles viel zu billig ist - Lebensmittel beispielsweise. Falls Du Kaufkraft meintest: die ist im zurueckliegenden Jahr in Deutschland um ca. 2 Prozent (entspricht ca. 30 Milliarden €) gestiegen. Leider ueberwiegend bis ausschliesslich im Westen der Republik.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Findest du es gerecht dass du später als Rentner nur einen Bruchteil dessen bekommst was jetzige Rentner erhalten und das obwohl du ordentlich in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt hast?



Ich weiss nicht, was fuer eine Rente ich wann erhalten werde. Ich weiss aber, dass die staatlichen Rentensysteme paritaetisch funktionieren und vermutlich mehr Geld in der Kasse waere, wuerde es nicht mit vollen Haenden in die sozialen Transfersysteme ausgeschuettet werden.



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn ja dann geh weiterhin die CDU/CSU wählen, oder gar die FDP und mach Deutschland damit kaputt.



Waere dem so, waere kaum so viel da, das die Linke so gerne (an ihre Klientel) umverteilen moechte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich "sozial gerecht"? Wenn Fabrikdirektor und Fliessbandarbeiter dasselbe Geld bekommen? Das mag sozial sein - aber wohl kaum gerecht.



Wenn du Gerechtigkeit so definierst, dann ist das für dich wohl so.
Eine allgemeingültige Definition von "Gerechtigkeit" zu finden ist ein kleines Bißchen schwieriger.



> Die Liste der Platzhalter liesse sich noch ein gutes Stueck fortsetzen.



Ich werd sie nicht mit sinnvollem Inhalt füllen, ihr Programm soll die Linke ruhig selbst erklären 




> Ach so ist das - die Globalisierung ist schuld.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass diesen Zeilen kein einziger Wiederspruch folgt, gehe ich davon aus, dass du (zu) stark vereinfachten Andeutung zu 100% zustimmst?


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

erstmal hut ab vor thelamer der trotz enormer anfeindungen seine meinung verteidigt


was ist gerechtigkeit, ich verbitte mir jegliche definitionen, denn das würde bedeuten das irgenwer weiß was es ist. die menschheit hat ja schon mit dem begriff gleichheit (der viel einfacher ist) genug probleme


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!gleichheit ist keine gerechtigkeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

die linke ist eine randerscheinung wie alle extremen parteien

alle sollten aus ihrem geschichtsunterricht wissen das solche parteien nie wirklich macht erlangen es sei denn sie erhalten aufgrund der unGLAUBLICHEN UNZUFRIEDENHEIT der bevölkerung in verbindung mit einem charismatischem demagogen (siehe 3.reich) macht

das problem der linken ist das sie einen nimbus der ddr (kein ram) und des kommunismus mit sich führt, denn die ziele der linken entsprechen fast den wünschen der bevölkerung, siehe volker pispers


das ändert aber alles nichts an der linken mit teils sehr bedenklichen äußerungen, die dafür sorgen das diese(wie ich finde zu recht) vom verfassungschutz überwacht werden


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

> In Anbetracht dessen, dass diesen Zeilen kein einziger Wiederspruch folgt, gehe ich davon aus, dass du (zu) stark vereinfachten Andeutung zu 100% zustimmst?


Ich komme grad aus der Schule... 
vor allem meine ich schon gesagt zu haben, dass die Globalisierung einen Teil dazu beiträgt, meine Konkurrenz-Argumentation und Abwanderung will ich jetzt nicht nochmal beschreiben...



> Eine allgemeingültige Definition von "Gerechtigkeit" zu finden ist ein kleines Bißchen schwieriger.


Naja die Linke fordert soziale Gerechtigkeit und weiß nicht, was das ist? Uns wird vorgeworfen, das Sozial un der sozialen Marktwirtschaft wegzulassen, also sag ich jetz mal: Ihr lasst die Gerechtigkeit bei sozialer gerechtigkeit weg ^^
([Zynische] Frage : Fändest du es gerecht, dass einer, der sich 13 Jahre in der Schule, dann weitere 5 Jahre an der Uni und in Weiterbildungen gequält hat, sich im Gehalt nicht deutlich vom Fließbandarbeiter unterscheidet? Man muss doch auch ne Motivation haben (ua finanziell))



> erstmal hut ab vor theLamer der trotz enormer anfeindungen seine meinung verteidigt


Muss sein... die FDP ist hier wohl nicht stark vertreten  Vor allem ist es eine politische Diskussion und ich mag es, gegen links zu argumentieren... Und du bist doch auch gegen links ^^



> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!gleichheit ist keine gerechtigkeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hast recht 



> die linke ist eine randerscheinung wie alle extremen parteien


Richtig... und extreme sind zu verachten und gefährlich -> außer *PCGHX *natürlich  



> [...] unGLAUBLICHEN UNZUFRIEDENHEIT der [...]


Sag ich ja : Protestwählerpartei. Ursache: Unzufriedenheit. Lösung: Keine finanzierbare, nur Populismus



> das problem der linken ist das sie einen nimbus der ddr (kein ram) und des kommunismus mit sich führt, denn die ziele der linken entsprechen fast den wünschen der bevölkerung, siehe volker pispers


Ich bin für vernünftige Politik, die Deutschland im Ganzen voranbringt und solche ist auch fast immer mit "Opfern" zu verbinden... Aber es bringt etwas und Deutschland bleibt das, was es ist.



> das ändert aber alles nichts an der linken mit teils sehr bedenklichen äußerungen, die dafür sorgen das diese(wie ich finde zu recht) vom verfassungschutz überwacht werden


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

ich seh wir sind uns einig welche klasse gehst denn

die linke hat im übrigen ein unglaubliches problem selbst in hessen wo mit gewalt mit der pds nachfolge koaliert werden soll, weigern sich einege mitglieder der "blockparteien" beharrlich sich mit kommunisten zusammenzuschließen


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

naja Ypsilanti ist hal machtbesessen - die will an die Macht, egal was passiert! Vor allem nennt sie das ganze Tolerierung, die Linke hätte aber eine entscheidende Rolle, denn sie kann alles ablehnen was ihr nicht gefällt - keine mehrheit -  und für die Durchschleusung anderer Gesetze (vo der SPD und den Grünen) unterm Tisch eigene Interessendurchsetzung verlangen. Die Machtstellungen wären ungefähr so wie die vom europ.Parlament zum Europarat, überspitzt *f*ormuliert 


Ich hingegen will vernünftige Politik, wenn es sein muss in der Opposition (zb hier im Forum wo fast alle gegen uns sind )


@caine2011 ich bin 17, geh 12.Klasse - Leistungskurse: Physik, Chemie, _Politik_


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

wirkllich sehr überspitzt formuliert

aber das mein ich ja mit gewalt drauf auf ndie linke ohne sinn und verstand ohne die folgen überblicken zu können



gerade in bezug auf beschlüsse im bundesrat


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

@caine2011 was studierst denn?


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

kacken auf die linke für fortgeschrittene


ne quatsch mathematik dipl. mit nf physik


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

> kacken auf die linke für fortgeschrittene


Nah... wir wollen doch nicht etwa fäkalsprache... 



> ne quatsch mathematik dipl. mit nf physik


Physik - die einfachste sache der welt: Formeln aufstellen, umstellen, einsetztn, logisches Denken ^^


----------



## JePe (24. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine allgemeingültige Definition von "Gerechtigkeit" zu finden ist ein kleines Bißchen schwieriger.



Schwierig bis unmoeglich, weil die Frage eher philosophischer denn realpolitischer Natur ist. Um so fragwuerdiger finde ich, wie inflationaer mit dieser Worthuelse umgegangen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich werd sie nicht mit sinnvollem Inhalt füllen, ihr Programm soll die Linke ruhig selbst erklären



Hat sie denn eins? Auf ihrer Webseite findet man nur gut versteckt "programmatische Eckpunkte", die aus ein paar Buzzwords bestehen, und ein Bundestagswahlprogramm aus dem Jahr 2005.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass diesen Zeilen kein einziger Wiederspruch folgt, gehe ich davon aus, dass du (zu) stark vereinfachten Andeutung zu 100% zustimmst?



Ich denke, Du hast meine dahingehenden Aeusserungen durchaus verstanden.

"Globalisierung" ist ein negativ belegtes Schlagwort, dass wunderbar diffus ist und deshalb immer herhalten muss, wenn es gilt, fuer komplizierte Zusammenhaenge einfache Erklaerungen zu liefern. Falls Du ausdruecken wolltest, die derzeitige Finanzkrise sei der "Globalisierung" geschuldet: mitnichten. Sie ist die Quittung fuer mangelnde Kontrolle und fehlende Regeln.

"Globalisierung" gibt es, seit Urmensch A ins Dorf von Urmensch B gegangen ist, um Aepfel gegen Birnen zu tauschen. Kann es ueberhaupt eine nichtglobalisierte Welt geben ... ?


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

was unterscheidet die linke von normalen parteien?????????


außer das sie keiner wählt und den ein wenig seltsamen politikprogrammen



die linke hat das größte parteivermögen


und korrigiert mich bitte aber bis jetzt hat sie so viel noch nicht verteilt


ach ja die finanzkrise ist nicht das problem mangelnder kontrolle höchstens das der selbstkontrolle

sondern primär ein problem der unendlichen gier der menschheit

beispiel jedes normale tier hört mit fressen auf wenn es genug hat, der mensch versucht auch dann noch weiter zu essen(kredite zu vergeben) wenn er weiß das das fleisch schlecht ist(schlecht bewertete kredite)


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

> Schwierig bis unmoeglich, weil die Frage eher philosophischer denn realpolitischer Natur ist. Um so fragwuerdiger finde ich, wie inflationaer mit dieser Worthuelse umgegangen wird.


Ich sag nur: Philosophie-Thread mit leben füllen 



> sondern primär ein problem der unendlichen gier der menschheit


Wo wir schon wieder bei den "Bossen" sind... das problem müsste international bewältigt werden, nicht durch eine *Randgruppenpartei* in Deutschland...
ODer ?!
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit vorreiterrolle, deutschland schmiert ab, bis die anderen nachziehen, undere wirtschaft ginge kaputt


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

gibst so einen thread schon????????????

wer mag nietzsche kant und schoppenhauer und nicht die linke?????????


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/30045-der-philosophie-thread.html


----------



## JePe (24. November 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ach ja die finanzkrise ist nicht das problem mangelnder kontrolle höchstens das der selbstkontrolle
> 
> sondern primär ein problem der unendlichen gier der menschheit
> 
> beispiel jedes normale tier hört mit fressen auf wenn es genug hat, der mensch versucht auch dann noch weiter zu essen(kredite zu vergeben) wenn er weiß das das fleisch schlecht ist(schlecht bewertete kredite)



Der Vergleich hinkt - so schlecht war das Fleisch nicht.

Beispiel Immobiliendarlehen in den USA. Die wurden teils gegen minimale Bonitaetspruefungen vergeben, weil die Banken darauf vertraut haben, dass die Immobilienpreise weiter steigen. Konnte der Darlehensnehmer zahlen: gut. Konnte er es nicht: auch gut, weil man dann ja die zwischenzeitlich im Wert gestiegene Immobilie hatte. Die Darlehensnehmer ihrerseits haben Immobilien gekauft, die ihre objektiven materiellen Moeglichkeiten ueberschritten haben. Diese Blase ist nun implodiert.

Mit Kreditkarten verhaelt es sich aehnlich. Vorhersehbare Ausfaelle wurden ueber die Verzugszinsen kompensiert, im Gegenzug waren die Vergaberichtlinien sehr lasch.

Beispiel Leerverkaeufe an der Boerse. Du hast 100 EURO und leihst Dir dafuer bei jemandem 10 Aktien im Wert von je 10 EURO, um sie an der Boerse zu verkaufen. Dabei spekulierst Du auf einen Kursverlust der Aktie - tritt der ein, kaufst Du die Aktie zum dann niedrigeren Kurs wieder ein, beispielsweise 5 EURO, und gibst sie dem Besitzer zurueck. Die 50 EURO Differenz zwischen Ver- und Rueckkaufspreis sind Dein Gewinn. Dies war bis vor kurzem auch in Deutschland moeglich - und hat einen erheblichen Anreiz geschaffen, Aktien von Unternehmen ins Sinken zu bringen.

Das (Ver-)Kaufen fauler Kredite ist ueblich und geht prinzipiell auch in Ordnung - Kreditvergabe ist letztlich immer riskant und selbst bei sorgfaeltiger Kundenwahl wird es immer wieder Ausfaelle geben. Diese faulen Kredite werden zu einem Bruchteil weiterverkauft; der Verkaeufer kompensiert so wenigstens anteilig den Ausfall, der neue Eigentuemer versucht nun seinerseits, die offenen (und letztlich ja durchaus legitimen) Forderungen einzutreiben.

EDIT: Schwerer Ausnahmefehler im Modul rechtschreibung.exe.


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

ich weiß selbst das der vergleich hinkt und den rest deiner def.s kenne ich auch


wollts nur einfach mal populistisch ausdrücken d
du sagst kontrollen hätten es verhindern können wie wo was


----------



## JePe (24. November 2008)

Mindestanforderungen fuer die Darlehensvergabe (Mindesteinkommen, Eigenkapital etc) beispielsweise. Analog dazu Deckungszusagen fuer Kreditkarten nur in begrenzter und dem Einkommen angemessener Hoehe, nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Karten pro Kreditkartennehmer, Abschaltung der Karte bei Ueberschreitung des Limits.

Verbot von Leerverkaeufen, Kontrolle von Ratingagenturen.

Ausreichend abschreckende Strafandrohungen bei Zuwiderhandlungen.


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

glaubst das sowas missbrauch verhindert


----------



## JePe (24. November 2008)

In Deutschland tat es das in den letzten Jahren sehr wirkungsvoll. Aus Einzelfaellen, in denen es trotzdem Uebertretungen gab, laesst sich gewiss kein Mangel am System herleiten.

Der primaere Ausloeser der Finanzkrise ist die viel zu lasche Kreditvergabe - alles, was danach kam, ist eher ein Lawineneffekt. Eine Kreditvergabe wie in den USA ist in Deutschland nicht vorstellbar.


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

das ist mir schon klar, das wirtschaftssystem der usa ist aber grundlegend anders


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Naja die Linke fordert soziale Gerechtigkeit und weiß nicht, was das ist? Uns wird vorgeworfen, das Sozial un der sozialen Marktwirtschaft wegzulassen, also sag ich jetz mal: Ihr lasst die Gerechtigkeit bei sozialer gerechtigkeit weg ^^



Die Linke weiß durchaus, was sie unter Gerechtigkeit versteht.
Und es scheint nicht das gleiche zu sein, dass JePe darunter versteht.
Dass heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die Forderungen der Linken ungerecht oder gelogen sind.



> [Zynische] Frage : Fändest du es gerecht, dass einer, der sich 13 Jahre in der Schule, dann weitere 5 Jahre an der Uni und in Weiterbildungen gequält hat, sich im Gehalt nicht deutlich vom Fließbandarbeiter unterscheidet? Man muss doch auch ne Motivation haben (ua finanziell)



Motivation braucht man nur, um Hindernisse in Angriff zu nehmen, die man nicht in Angriff nehmen muss.
Und genau da liegt imho der Ansatzpunkt:
Ich finde es nicht gerecht, dass jemand nach 13 Jahre Schule, 5 Jahre Uni und 8 Jahren befrissteten Stellen an verschiedensten Orten mit etwas Glück deutlich mehr als ein Fließbandarbeiter verdient.
Ich finde es allerdings mindestens genauso recht, dass er so eine Person 8 Jahre z.T. recht große Summen draufzahlen musste um unterm Strich 20% seiner Lebensarbeitszeit ne Scheißaufgabe zu haben, wärend andere ab dem zweiten Lehrjahr n vergleichsweise komfortables Auskommen haben.

Wer schon n paar mal mit Leuten zu tun hatte, die ihren Job nur wegen dem Geld machen oder weil sie sich das finanzielle Risiko nicht erlauben konnten, eine bessere Ausbildung zu machen, der wird mir vermutlich zustimmen, dass es besser wäre, wenn die Karriereplanung von persönlichen Vorlieben und realen Bedürfnissen bestimmt wird - nicht vom Geld der Eltern und einem Einkommen in ferner Zukunft.





theLamer schrieb:


> naja Ypsilanti ist hal machtbesessen - die will an die Macht, egal was passiert! Vor allem nennt sie das ganze Tolerierung, die Linke hätte aber eine entscheidende Rolle, denn sie kann alles ablehnen was ihr nicht gefällt - keine mehrheit -  und für die Durchschleusung anderer Gesetze (vo der SPD und den Grünen) unterm Tisch eigene Interessendurchsetzung verlangen.



Wenn eine Rot/Grüne-Minderheitenregierung Gesetzesvorschläge hat, die den Interessen der Linken zu sehr wiedersprechen, dürften die in den meisten Fällen nah genug an den Interessen von FDP oder Union sein, um eine andere Mehrheit zu erhalten.
In so fern war das Wahlergebniss in Hessen imho ein sehr gutes und für eine interessante Politik förderliche, wenn sich jeder um die Umsetzung seiner wichtigsten Ziele gekümmert hätte.

Dummerweise lagen die Prioritäten aber im blockieren des Gegners und der Wahlkampf bestand nicht aus eigenen Inhalten, sondern populistischen Versprechungen zu Konkurrenten, die ohne Berücksichtigung von politischen Inhalten eine Regierung dieses Kabinetts unmöglich machte.

Fazit: Selbstdarsteller, Populisten und Karrieregeile können Staatsmänner nicht immer ersetzen, wenn es darum geht, Politik zu machen.




> @caine2011 ich bin 17, geh 12.Klasse - Leistungskurse: Physik, Chemie, _Politik_



Kleine Anmerkung: Privatgespräche bitte im privaten 




JePe schrieb:


> Schwierig bis unmoeglich, weil die Frage eher philosophischer denn realpolitischer Natur ist. Um so fragwuerdiger finde ich, wie inflationaer mit dieser Worthuelse umgegangen wird.




Leider von absolut jedem, womit die wenigen, die sie wenigstens einigermaßen begründen könnten, in der Maße untergehen.



> Hat sie denn eins? Auf ihrer Webseite findet man nur gut versteckt "programmatische Eckpunkte", die aus ein paar Buzzwords bestehen, und ein Bundestagswahlprogramm aus dem Jahr 2005.



Hab ich gesagt, dass sie ein aktuelles oder vollständiges hat? 
Der Eckpunktekatalog ist jedenfalls deutlich umfangreicher als ich es von einer normalen Protestwählerpartei erwarten würde. (deren "Programm" entspricht ja i.d.R. ~dem Inhaltsverzeichniss bei der Linken)



> Ich denke, Du hast meine dahingehenden Aeusserungen durchaus verstanden.



Ich bin der Meinung die Sätze verstanden zu haben - aber sie ergeben keine schlüssige Gesamtaussage.
Scheinbar beziehst du Gegenposition zu meiner Aussage, dass Globalisierung etwas mit der gegenwärtigen Wirtschaftskrise zu tun hat, du führst dass aber nicht im geringsten aus, sondern versucht ~Vorteile der Globalisierung zu präsentieren.



> "Globalisierung" ist ein negativ belegtes Schlagwort, dass wunderbar diffus ist und deshalb immer herhalten muss, wenn es gilt, fuer komplizierte Zusammenhaenge einfache Erklaerungen zu liefern. Falls Du ausdruecken wolltest, die derzeitige Finanzkrise sei der "Globalisierung" geschuldet: mitnichten. Sie ist die Quittung fuer mangelnde Kontrolle und fehlende Regeln.
> 
> "Globalisierung" gibt es, seit Urmensch A ins Dorf von Urmensch B gegangen ist, um Aepfel gegen Birnen zu tauschen. Kann es ueberhaupt eine nichtglobalisierte Welt geben ... ?



Je nach Definition ja oder nein. Ich hab tatsächlich 0 Ahnung, wie eine allgemein verbreitete lauten könnte - allerdings thematisieren sowohl Globalisierungsgegner wie auch -befürworter einen recht ähnlichen Katalog an Strukturen, Möglichkeiten und Ordnungen - und beide setzen "Globalisierung" offensichtlich deutlich höher an, als einen Frischobsttausch über eine Entfernung von ein paar Kilometern.

Ich persönlich seh das ähnlich und verstehe unter "Globalisierung" die Schaffung von globalen Wirtschafts- und Finanzstrukturen.
Das umfasst nicht einmal weltweiten Handel in jeder Form: Ich kann problemlos ein deutsches Auto in Nordamerika verkaufen - das ist interkontinental, nicht global.
Global wirds, wenn eine "deutsche" Firma (85% der Beschäftigten und 70% des Umsatzes außerhalb Deutschlands) mit amerikanischen Krediten in Korea von indischen Firmen eine Fabrik bauen lässt, die aus Teilen japanischer Zulieferer Autos für den Südamerikansichen Markt baut und für den Transport einen australischen Konzern mit Schiffen aus polnischer Produktion (chinesischer Stahl) unter panamesischer Flagge anheuert.

Warum das mit der globalen Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise zusammenhängt?
Weil sie ohne solche Strukturen nicht möglich wäre. Würde sich der Warenaustausch auf direkte Kontakte zwischen einzelnen Staaten und auf einzelne Rohstoffe/Endprodukte beschränken, wären auch die Ausbreitungsmöglichkeiten einer lokalen Finanzkrises beschrängt.
Das deutsche Autobauer Zuschüsse benötigen, weil amerikansiche Hausbesitzer ihre Kredite nicht zahlen können, ist nur durch Finanzunternehmen möglich, die einen großen Teil ihres Handels international abwickeln.

Warum ich das -unabhängig der Ausbreitung lokaler zu globalen Krisen- kritisch betrachte?
- Die hierbei entstehenden Synergieeffekte verschaffen große Konzerne enorme Vorteile gegenüber kleineren Firmen -> stabilisierte Schichtung der Gesellschaft mit stark eingeschränkten/monopolisierten Aufstiegschancen
- enormer Bedeutungs- und damit Machtzuwachs einzelner. Derzeit wunderbar zu sehen, welchen enormen Einfluss einige wenige Konzerne auf die Politik haben - nämlich deutlich mehr als es Millionen von Wählern oftmals haben. Stellt sich die Frage, was das mit Demokratie zu tun hat?
- Nivelierung auf inakzeptable Standards: Wenn sich die Wirtschaft international frei bewegt, kann sich international dass aussuchen, was ihr am besten gefällt - die Region, die das beste Angebot macht, gewinnt. Das (hypothetisch) beste Angebot heißt: Keine Steuern, kein Umweltschutz, Sklaverei,... . Jede Region, die sich von diesem Wirtschafts-Ideal entfernt, hat Nachteile. Eigentlich sollte aber genau das Gegenteil erstrebenswert und deswegen mit Vorurteilen behaftet sein - in der Globalisierung nur mit globaler Politik möglich (die aber wiederum inexistent ist)
- enorme Verschwendung durch eigentlich unnötige Transporte. (spanische Krabben kann man auch in Spanien pulen und dafür Seat in Polen bauen, wo sie auch gut auf den Markt passen. Macht man aber umgekehrt, weil es in einer globalisierten -in dem Fall sogar nur europäisierten- Wirtschaft mehr Gewinn bringt. Für das Unternehmen. Dass zusätzlicher Ressourcenverbrauch unterm Strich für die Allgemeinheit ein Nachteil ist, sollte klar sein)


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

um mal die elementare ursache der globalisierung auf den punkt zu bringen
das schließt den ressourcenverbrauch und die märkte den rohstoffhandel und jeden beliebigen anderen wirtschaftszweig mit ein:

Globalisierung funktioniert nur und zwar ausschlielich aufgrund des extrem niedrigen ölpreises(wer meint das öl teuer ist, darf sich bitte eine minute zeit nehmen um zu überlegen was es bedeuten würde, wenn öl genauso knapp auf den märkten wäre wie gold oder platin)

durch den niedrigen ölpreis sind die transportkosten nur ein extrem geringer anteil der gesamtkosten eines produktes.
ich mein bananen kriegst du für 0,99€ das kilo obwohl die 10000km weit transportiert werden. das selbe gilt für alle anderen importgüter. man kann für 19€ nach london fliegen.

stellt euch einfach vor es gäbe von heute auf morgen kein öl mehr, dann gäbe es keine globalisierung, weil sie nicht lohnen würde


----------



## Korn86 (24. November 2008)

*@ruyven_macaran:* Echt gute Ausführung 

Immer wieder erstaunlich wie du keine Probleme damit hast dermaßen lange und ausführende Texte zu verfassen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> *@ruyven_macaran:* Echt gute Ausführung
> 
> Immer wieder erstaunlich wie du keine Probleme damit hast dermaßen lange und ausführende Texte zu verfassen



Ich liebe ihn auch 

Er schreibt was ich denke aber nicht schreiben kann 

@caine2o11: du hast mit dem Öl natürlich auch Recht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> stellt euch einfach vor es gäbe von heute auf morgen kein öl mehr, dann gäbe es keine globalisierung, weil sie nicht lohnen würde



Dauert aber noch n Weilchen, Globalisierung wird noch einiges ausrichten, bevor sie von mangelnder Zukunftstauglichkeit eingeholt wird.

*muss langsam mal nen Fanclub gründen*


----------



## Korn86 (24. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich liebe ihn auch
> 
> Er schreibt was ich denke aber nicht schreiben kann
> 
> @caine2o11: du hast mit dem Öl natürlich auch Recht



Ich habe gar keine Motivation dazu mich ansatzweise so lange an einem solchen Thema auszulassen, wie er immer diese Motivation dazu aufbringt ist mir schlichtweg schleierhaft  

Aber ich finde es gut dass er das macht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *muss langsam mal nen Fanclub gründen*



Anscheinend schon....

PS: ruyven was studierst du überhaupt?


----------



## JePe (25. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linke weiß durchaus, was sie unter Gerechtigkeit versteht.



Dann sollte sie es deutlicher formulieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gerecht, dass jemand nach 13 Jahre Schule, 5 Jahre Uni und 8 Jahren befrissteten Stellen an verschiedensten Orten mit etwas Glück deutlich mehr als ein Fließbandarbeiter verdient.



Die Arbeitslosgkeit unter Akadamikern liegt mit ca. 5 Prozent deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt, die typischen Einkommen ebenso deutlich darueber. Falls Du Quellen fuer das Gegenteil hast - immer her damit. Ansonsten kannst Du eigentlich nur ueber die regelbestaetigende Ausnahme reden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)der wird mir vermutlich zustimmen, dass es besser wäre, wenn die Karriereplanung von persönlichen Vorlieben und realen Bedürfnissen bestimmt wird(...)



Besser fuer das Individuum, ja. Aber besser fuer die Gemeinschaft? Denn die soll ja die Zeche zahlen. Das gibt, denke ich, ihren Beduerfnissen auch ein gewisses Gewicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In so fern war das Wahlergebniss in Hessen imho ein sehr gutes und für eine interessante Politik förderliche, wenn sich jeder um die Umsetzung seiner wichtigsten Ziele gekümmert hätte.



Am 18. Januar wird es wieder ein Wahlergebnis geben. Falls die Mehrheit der Hessen Deine Einschaetzung teilt, wird sie entsprechend an der Urne mandatieren. Mein persoenlicher Tip: die Linke deutlich unter 5 Prozent, die SPD mit Ach und Krach noch zweistellig und eine handlungsfaehige schwarz-gelbe Koalition.

Im Uebrigen ist die SPD mit zwei wesentlichen Aussagen ins Rennen gegangen: Koch abwaehlen und nicht mit der Linken rummachen. Dumm nur, dass nicht Frau Luegilanti Herrn Koch abwaehlt, sondern die Waehler. Oder auch nicht. Beim zweiten Punkt hingegen lag der Ball ausschliesslich in ihrer Spielhaelfte - und sie hat sich als Foulspielerin erwiesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Eckpunktekatalog ist jedenfalls deutlich umfangreicher als ich es von einer normalen Protestwählerpartei erwarten würde.



Er besteht eigentlich nur aus sieben Buchstaen: dagegen. So wie fast alles, was auf die-linke.de zu lesen ist. Gegen den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan, gegen das Konjunkturpaket der Bundesregierung, gegen eine Verlaengerung der Lebensarbeitszeit, gegen ALG 2, dagegen, dagegen, dagegen.

Wofuer steht die Linke?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum das mit der globalen Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise zusammenhängt?
> Weil sie ohne solche Strukturen nicht möglich wäre. Würde sich der Warenaustausch auf direkte Kontakte zwischen einzelnen Staaten und auf einzelne Rohstoffe/Endprodukte beschränken, wären auch die Ausbreitungsmöglichkeiten einer lokalen Finanzkrises beschrängt.
> Das deutsche Autobauer Zuschüsse benötigen, weil amerikansiche Hausbesitzer ihre Kredite nicht zahlen können, ist nur durch Finanzunternehmen möglich, die einen großen Teil ihres Handels international abwickeln.



Was fuer ein herrlicher Unsinn.

OPEL als Satellit von GENERAL MOTORS ist bedroht, weil die Konzernmutter in ihrem Heimatland unrentabel und am Markt vorbei produziert (GM hat mit acht Marken und 7.000 Haendlern nur noch 20 Prozent Marktanteil, TOYOTA hat den inzwischen auch, aber mit nur einer Marke und 1.500 Haendlern - TOYOTA verdient Geld, GM zahlt Geld drauf) und nicht, weil irgendwelche obskuren "Finanzunternehmen" beschlossen haben, an dem Ast zu saegen, auf dem sie selbst sitzen. Denn bisher haben vor allem die Banken geblutet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die hierbei entstehenden Synergieeffekte verschaffen große Konzerne enorme Vorteile gegenüber kleineren Firmen -> stabilisierte Schichtung der Gesellschaft mit stark eingeschränkten/monopolisierten Aufstiegschancen



Klingt toll. Aber was soll es bedeuten? Dass die boesen Konzerne die Menschheit vorsaetzlich in die Armut treiben? Wenn keiner mehr Geld hat, kann auch keiner mehr welches ausgeben. Warum sollten die sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass etwa 80 Prozent der Firmen (in Deutschland) KMUs sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - enormer Bedeutungs- und damit Machtzuwachs einzelner. Derzeit wunderbar zu sehen, welchen enormen Einfluss einige wenige Konzerne auf die Politik haben - nämlich deutlich mehr als es Millionen von Wählern oftmals haben. Stellt sich die Frage, was das mit Demokratie zu tun hat?



Wo ist dieser "enorme" Einfluss "wunderbar" zu sehen? Im US-Kongress ist die amerikanische Autoindustrie gerade mit einer kalten Dusche zurueck nach Detroit geschickt worden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Nivelierung auf inakzeptable Standards: Wenn sich die Wirtschaft international frei bewegt, kann sich international dass aussuchen, was ihr am besten gefällt - die Region, die das beste Angebot macht, gewinnt. Das (hypothetisch) beste Angebot heißt: Keine Steuern, kein Umweltschutz, Sklaverei,... . Jede Region, die sich von diesem Wirtschafts-Ideal entfernt, hat Nachteile. Eigentlich sollte aber genau das Gegenteil erstrebenswert und deswegen mit Vorurteilen behaftet sein - in der Globalisierung nur mit globaler Politik möglich (die aber wiederum inexistent ist)



Sklaverei? Wo?

Abgesehen davon dass es der Konsument in der Hand hat, Unternehmen und unternehmerisches Handeln zu belohnen oder abzustrafen. Geiz ist nicht imer geil - diese Lektion lernen wir gerade. Oder auch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - enorme Verschwendung durch eigentlich unnötige Transporte. (spanische Krabben kann man auch in Spanien pulen und dafür Seat in Polen bauen, wo sie auch gut auf den Markt passen. Macht man aber umgekehrt, weil es in einer globalisierten -in dem Fall sogar nur europäisierten- Wirtschaft mehr Gewinn bringt. Für das Unternehmen. Dass zusätzlicher Ressourcenverbrauch unterm Strich für die Allgemeinheit ein Nachteil ist, sollte klar sein)



Klar kann man SEATs auch in Polen bauen. Oder NOKIA-Handies in Rumaenien oder VWs in Mexiko. Nur irgendwie schien mir die Linke damit dann auch wieder nicht zufrieden zu sein?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Arbeitslosgkeit unter Akadamikern liegt mit ca. 5 Prozent deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt, die typischen Einkommen ebenso deutlich darueber. Falls Du Quellen fuer das Gegenteil hast - immer her damit. Ansonsten kannst Du eigentlich nur ueber die regelbestaetigende Ausnahme reden.



frag mal Sozialpädagogen, Kunstheinis oder Sprachwissenschaftler 



JePe schrieb:


> Besser fuer das Individuum, ja. Aber besser fuer die Gemeinschaft? Denn die soll ja die Zeche zahlen. Das gibt, denke ich, ihren Beduerfnissen auch ein gewisses Gewicht.



Genau das sagen doch die Linken aber auch. Schon mal was vom Kommunismus oder Sozialismus gehört?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Arbeitslosgkeit unter Akadamikern liegt mit ca. 5 Prozent deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt, die typischen Einkommen ebenso deutlich darueber. Falls Du Quellen fuer das Gegenteil hast - immer her damit. Ansonsten kannst Du eigentlich nur ueber die regelbestaetigende Ausnahme reden.



Deiner Werte wiedersprechen meiner Aussage nicht.
Sicherlich ist die Arbeitslosenquote unter Akademikern etwas geringer (wobei 5% im Vergleich zu 7,2% Gesamtquote schon ein ziemlich mieser Wert ist, wir hatten mal 3 zu 10+) und die Durchschnittsgehälter sind höher.
Aber: Gerade letztere werden massiv von den sehr (imho durchaus zu) hohen Endgehältern beeinflusst.
Die Einstiegslöhne sind, je nach Fachrichtung, schlecht bis wenig berauschend (in vielen Bereichen =0, weil vielmonatige, unbezahlte Praktika z.B. in den Geisteswissenschaften mitlerweile üblich sind), Festanstellungen auch nicht unbedingt die Regel (übrigens auch in Naturwissenschaften, dass es eine Verbesserung der Arbeitnehmerbedingungen ist, wenn befristete Arbeitsverträge öfter verlängert werden dürfen, spricht Bände), vor allem muss man sie aber auch deren Zeitpunkt bedenken:
Jemand, der mit mittlerer Reife in die Lehre geht, erhält mit 17-18 Jahren bereits ein erwähnenswertes Gehalt. Bis der "Student" auch mal was verdient, hat der "Lehrling" 8+ Jahre Berufserfahrung und damit verbundene Lohnsteigerungen hinter sich und verdient afaik (google mal so ne Statistik...) merklich mehr, als der "Student" bei Berufseinstieg.
Rechnet man das ganze noch über die Zeit auf, ist der "Student" (mit durchschnittlicher Karriere) vermutlich Mitte 40, ehe seine bisheriger Gesamtverdienst dem des "Lehrlings" entspricht. Sicherlich: Als alter Sack hat man dann deutlich mehr Geld zur Verfügung...
(genaue Beträge sind natürlich stark von der Studienrichtung und den zugehörigen Löhnen abhängig - der durchschnittliche Sprachwissenschafts-Student kann vermutlich froh sein, wenn er bei Renteneintritt mit einem gelernten Anlagenbauer gleichziehen kann, Informatikstudenten verdienten zeitweise schon neben dem Studium fast ein volles Gehalt)




> Besser fuer das Individuum, ja. Aber besser fuer die Gemeinschaft? Denn die soll ja die Zeche zahlen. Das gibt, denke ich, ihren Beduerfnissen auch ein gewisses Gewicht.



Im Sozialismus jedenfalls, hier eigentlich nicht.

Aber unterm Strich wäre es in einem geschlossenen System (!*) imho auch besser für die Gemeinschaft, da der Anteil von Leuten, die ihren Job gern machen und auch die nötigen Vorraussetzungen haben, steigen. (und somit die Gesamtarbeitsleistung)
Aktuell ist es halt so, IQ-150 Kinder von HartzIVern mit Begeisterung für Krebsforschung bei Aldi Regale einsortieren lassen, wärend Millionärs-Sprösslinge, bei denen man froh wäre, wenn sie mit dem Hammer nen Nagel treffen könnten, große Unternehmen leiten. ("überspitzt" ausgedrückt. Aber es sollte klar sein, dass ein System, dass nicht ausschließlich nach Qualifikation und Eigenmotivation=anhaltender Einsatz auswählt, die nicht die maximale Produktivität erreichen kann)

!*: Niedrige Lebensstanders junger zu Lasten des hohen Lebensstandards Älterer zu heben, klappt natürlich noch schlechter als der gleiche Ansatz bei arm/reich, wenn man erst die Vorteile abgreifen und sich dann vor etwaigen Nachteilen aus dem Staub machen kann.
Bleibt somit also ein hypothetischer Ansatz, solange sich nicht große Teile der Welt darin einig sind.



> Am 18. Januar wird es wieder ein Wahlergebnis geben. Falls die Mehrheit der Hessen Deine Einschaetzung teilt, wird sie entsprechend an der Urne mandatieren. Mein persoenlicher Tip: die Linke deutlich unter 5 Prozent, die SPD mit Ach und Krach noch zweistellig und eine handlungsfaehige schwarz-gelbe Koalition.



Meine Einschätzung beschäftigte sich damit, mit welchen Mehrheitsverhältnissen und Interessen eine gute Politik denkbar wäre.
Nicht damit, welche Parteiinteressen wie beim Wähler ankommen.
Die SPD hat wiederholt bewiesen, dass sie weder zu ihrem Wort stehen noch die realpolitische Lage richtig einschätzen und zweckgerichtet handeln kann.
Das macht sie zwar politisch auch nicht unbrauchbarer als Union und FDP, die bewiesen haben, dass unter völliger Missachtung politischer Notwendigkeiten ihren Populismus vertreten, aber es kommt beim Wähler ausreichend schlecht an, um das von die beschriebene Ergebniss herbeizuführen.
Um die Prognose noch auszubauen: Imho (=ich kenn nicht mal Umfrageergebnisse) stehen die Chancen gut, dass Grüne und Linke zusammen mehr Stimmen als die SPD erhalten. (Wie es sich zwischen den beiden verteilt kann ich schwer abschätzen, kenne ich die Interessenverteilung unter den SPD Wählern zu schlecht)



> Im Uebrigen ist die SPD mit zwei wesentlichen Aussagen ins Rennen gegangen: Koch abwaehlen und nicht mit der Linken rummachen. Dumm nur, dass nicht Frau Luegilanti Herrn Koch abwaehlt, sondern die Waehler. Oder auch nicht. Beim zweiten Punkt hingegen lag der Ball ausschliesslich in ihrer Spielhaelfte - und sie hat sich als Foulspielerin erwiesen.



Jup.
Das ist es, was ich mit "Dummerweise lagen die Prioritäten aber im blockieren des Gegners und der Wahlkampf bestand auspopulistischen Versprechungen" meinte.
Weder Union noch SPD (FDP auch nur eingeschränkt, Linke sowie nicht, bei den Grünen hängt es davon ab, wie realistisch man die Ziele einstuft - imho war zumindest was ernst gemeint) sind mit politischen Inhalten angetreten, Populismus pur. (wären es nicht die beiden größten Parteien wäre man versucht, von Protestwählerei zu sprechen )
Und das war auch alles, was kam, als die Wahl vorbei war und man eigentlich Politik hätte machen sollen.

Ich befürchte aber, dass sich zumindest die erste Hälfte wiederholen wird, ist in Bild-land halt auch die vielversprechenste, wenn man gute Wahlergebnisse will.





> Wofuer steht die Linke?


(_3Minuten Zitataufwand, unsortierte Auswahl der Inhalte - ich will keine Werbung für die machen, ich will nur drauf hinweisen, dass was dasteht)

Errichtung einer gerechten Weltwirtschaftsordnung: Dazu gehören die Kontrolle und Regulierung der internationalen Finanzmärkte, Stopp der Privatisierung der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge, Überführung wichtiger Naturressourcen in Staatseigentum,

breite außerschulische Bildungsangebote: Das bezieht sich vor allem auf umfangreiche Angebote der öffentlich getragenen Volkshochschulen, Musikschulen, Bibliotheken, Kinder- und Jugendklubs sowie Sportstätten.

die Demokratisierung der Hochschulen: Die profitorientierte Einflussnahme auf Universitäten und Hochschulen soll zurückgedrängt und die öffentliche Finanzierung ausgebaut werden. Wir streben an den Hochschulen eine drittelparitätische Selbstverwaltung an. Der Zugang zu allen Studienabschlüssen soll frei bleiben. 

gerechte Steuerpolitik: Konzerne und andere profitable Unternehmen müssen wieder deutlich mehr Steuern zahlen. Es soll wieder eine Vermögenssteuer erhoben werden, die Erbschaftssteuer auf große Erbschaften ist zu erhöhen. Steuerschlupflöcher, die insbesondere Vermögende und Großverdiener begünstigen, sind konsequent zu schließen, und Wirtschaftskriminalität ist entschiedener zu bekämpfen. Veräußerungsgewinne beim Verkauf von Wertpapieren und Immobilien wollen wir ohne Spekulationsfristen besteuern.

öffentliche beschäftigungsfördernde Zukunftsinvestitionsprogramme: Die öffentlichen Investitionen und andere Ausgaben in Erziehung und Bildung, Forschung, Kultur, ökologischen Umbau und öffentliche Infrastruktur müssen mindestens um jährlich 40 Milliarden Euro angehoben werden. Eine Million tariflich bezahlte Arbeitsplätze können so geschaffen werden.
(doch n Kommentar: Hat nicht schon mal einer Geld von den einen genommen und damit an anderer Stelle mit Aufbauprogrammen Arbeitsplätze geschaffen? )

umweltgerechte regionale Wirtschaftskreisläufe. Die regionale Herstellung und Vermarktung von Produkten aus Handwerk und Landwirtschaft soll gefördert werden, um Transporte zu vermeiden und die regionale Wertschöpfung zu steigern.


....bla...blub....blib...

Wie gesagt: Die ganzen Inhalte will ich hier gar nicht thematisieren - aber es gibt von der Linken einige dutzend Seiten voll mit politischen Vorschlägen, nicht mit einem "Hauptsache nicht..." beginnen.


P.S.: Wollte übrigens gerade mal bei der FDP gucken, wie die da so aufgestellt sind - kanns sein, dass auch bei denen ein 3 Jahre altes Bundestagswahlprogramm das Beste ist, was sie zu bieten haben?




			Was fuer ein herrlicher Unsinn.

OPEL als Satellit von GENERAL MOTORS ist bedroht, bli bla blub
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Da ich nirgendwo Opel erwähnte und das auch nicht im geringsten beabsichtigte, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich diese Argumentation 1:1 auch auf VW und Daimler übertragen lassen soll?
("ex-Satellit von Chrysler" und "fällt mir gar nichts mehr ein"?)

Die Autobranche ist ein schönes Beispiel, weil sie eine extrem lange Wertschöpfungskette hat und sich deswegen hinter einem einzigen Produkt ein wirklich globales Netz an beteiligten Firmen stecken kann.
Aber wie vielleicht bekannt ist, hat Fehler bei amerikansiche Hypotheken nicht nur Opel oder ein paar Banken geschädigt, sondern mitlerweile für eine globale Rezession gesorgt.
Und das ist ohne engmaschige Verknüpfungen nicht möglich, im Gegenteil:
Wenn das nationale Unternehmen GM aufgrund Probleme amerikanischer Banken krieselt, sollten z.B. rein-deutsche Autobauer von der Schwäche des Konkurrenten sogar profitieren.
So ist das derzeitige System aber eben nicht aufgebaut, es gibt nur eine zusammenhängende Masse. Und wenn die an einem Ende runtergezogen wird, dann ist das keine Waage, die woanders Vorteile bringt, sondern ein Seil, an dem jeder in den Abgrund folgt.




			Klingt toll. Aber was soll es bedeuten? Dass die boesen Konzerne die Menschheit vorsaetzlich in die Armut treiben? Wenn keiner mehr Geld hat, kann auch keiner mehr welches ausgeben.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Es bedeutet z.B., dass die großen Konzerne ihre Interessen gegenüber kleineren problemlos sichern können.
Wenn es nicht in ihrem Interesse ist, dass keiner mehr Geld hat, dann ist das eben auch nicht die Folge. Wenn es aber in ihrem Interesse ist, dass niemand einen größeren Marktanteil in ihrem Sektor erreicht, ist auch das die Folge.




			Ganz abgesehen davon, dass etwa 80 Prozent der Firmen (in Deutschland) KMUs sind.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


80% der Firmen - wieviel % des BIP?
Im Kapitalismus resultiert Macht und Einfluss aus Geld, nicht aus Zahl. Darum gehts ja gerade: Wenn man die eigene wirtschaftliche Bedeutung maximieren kann, hat man auch als einzelnes Unternehmen enorme Möglichkeiten - darunter eben auch die, sicherzustellen, dass einem das so schnell keiner nachmacht.




			Wo ist dieser "enorme" Einfluss "wunderbar" zu sehen? Im US-Kongress ist die amerikanische Autoindustrie gerade mit einer kalten Dusche zurueck nach Detroit geschickt worden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die Banken nicht.
Und in Deutschland sogar keiner von beiden.

Viel interessanter ist aber die Frage: Wie kamen die unter die Dusche? Wiso Detroit?
Niemand hat Fisker zurück nach Irvine geschickt oder Excalibur geduscht, dabei sollten deren Kisten auch von der Finanzkrise betroffen sein. 
Also warum überlegt man nicht, denen zu helfen? Doch nicht etwa weil sie klein und unbedeutend sind?




			Sklaverei? Wo?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


hypothetisch




			Abgesehen davon dass es der Konsument in der Hand hat, Unternehmen und unternehmerisches Handeln zu belohnen oder abzustrafen. Geiz ist nicht imer geil - diese Lektion lernen wir gerade. Oder auch nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Sag das mal nem HartzIVer.

Und der Konsument straft nur das ab, was ihn selbst stört.
Kinderarbeit in Indien: nach langer Zeit dann doch.
Miserable Arbeitsbedingungen auf brasilianischen Kaffeeplantagen: vielleicht.
Vernichtung afrikansicher Fischbestände: garantiert nicht
Großrodungen argentinischen Regenwaldes: bitte?
Verkauf einer nicht mehr zu rettenden deutschen Handyfertigung an ein asiatisches Unternehmen: aber Hallo! Massenbewegung!!




			Klar kann man SEATs auch in Polen bauen. Oder NOKIA-Handies in Rumaenien oder VWs in Mexiko. Nur irgendwie schien mir die Linke damit dann auch wieder nicht zufrieden zu sein?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hängt davon ab, ob man da für Polen bzw. für Rumänien fertigt, oder ob es genauso für die USA ist und man vorher noch deutsche Subventionen kassiert hat._


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2008)

> Das macht sie zwar politisch auch nicht unbrauchbarer als Union und FDP, die bewiesen haben, dass unter völliger Missachtung politischer Notwendigkeiten ihren Populismus vertreten, aber es kommt beim Wähler ausreichend schlecht an, um das von die beschriebene Ergebniss herbeizuführen.



Ähm... du bist mir allerdings immer noch eine erklärung schuldig, was an der FDP populistisch ist... Sagst du nun Steuerpolitik, sag ich nur : KEYNES



> Weder Union noch SPD (FDP auch nur eingeschränkt, Linke sowie nicht, bei den Grünen hängt es davon ab, wie realistisch man die Ziele einstuft - imho war zumindest was ernst gemeint) sind mit politischen Inhalten angetreten, Populismus pur.


Red doch net um den heißen Brei, sonder sag was du meinst! So weiß doch keiner was er dazu sagen soll xD



> Errichtung einer gerechten Weltwirtschaftsordnung: Dazu gehören die Kontrolle und Regulierung der internationalen Finanzmärkte, Stopp der Privatisierung der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge, Überführung wichtiger Naturressourcen in Staatseigentum,


Träumerei... und es würde Deutschland schaden, wenn andere Staaten nicht mitziehen



> breite außerschulische Bildungsangebote: Das bezieht sich vor allem auf umfangreiche Angebote der öffentlich getragenen Volkshochschulen, Musikschulen, Bibliotheken, Kinder- und Jugendklubs sowie Sportstätten.


Gute Idee, aber nicht finanzierbarer Populismus



> die Demokratisierung der Hochschulen: Die profitorientierte Einflussnahme auf Universitäten und Hochschulen soll zurückgedrängt und die öffentliche Finanzierung ausgebaut werden. Wir streben an den Hochschulen eine drittelparitätische Selbstverwaltung an. Der Zugang zu allen Studienabschlüssen soll frei bleiben.


Finanzierung ?! Ist auch nur Populismus



> gerechte Steuerpolitik: Konzerne und andere profitable Unternehmen müssen wieder deutlich mehr Steuern zahlen. Es soll wieder eine Vermögenssteuer erhoben werden, die Erbschaftssteuer auf große Erbschaften ist zu erhöhen. Steuerschlupflöcher, die insbesondere Vermögende und Großverdiener begünstigen, sind konsequent zu schließen, und Wirtschaftskriminalität ist entschiedener zu bekämpfen. Veräußerungsgewinne beim Verkauf von Wertpapieren und Immobilien wollen wir ohne Spekulationsfristen besteuern.


Damit werden die Unternehmer verschreckt und wandern ab -> Wirtschaftschädigung + Arbeitlose => Quatsch



> öffentliche beschäftigungsfördernde Zukunftsinvestitionsprogramme: Die öffentlichen Investitionen und andere Ausgaben in Erziehung und Bildung, Forschung, Kultur, ökologischen Umbau und öffentliche Infrastruktur müssen mindestens um jährlich 40 Milliarden Euro angehoben werden. Eine Million tariflich bezahlte Arbeitsplätze können so geschaffen werden.


Siehe Punkte davor...



> Und wenn die an einem Ende runtergezogen wird, dann ist das keine Waage, die woanders Vorteile bringt, sondern ein Seil, an dem jeder in den Abgrund folgt.


So wie im Kommunismus: alle sind gleich    
Nein, mal im Ernst ich denke dass gerade die Tatsache, dass sie vernetzt sind für Stabilität sorgt, was ja auch so war bis zur Finanzkrise... Da haben die Autobauer aber erstmal nix mit zu tun, nur mit den Folgen haben sie zu kämpfen



> Im Kapitalismus resultiert Macht und Einfluss aus Geld, nicht aus Zahl. Darum gehts ja gerade: Wenn man die eigene wirtschaftliche Bedeutung maximieren kann, hat man auch als einzelnes Unternehmen enorme Möglichkeiten - darunter eben auch die, sicherzustellen, dass einem das so schnell keiner nachmacht.


Vertraust du denn nicht dem Bundeskartellamt ? 



> Und der Konsument straft nur das ab, was ihn selbst stört.
> Kinderarbeit in Indien: nach langer Zeit dann doch.
> Miserable Arbeitsbedingungen auf brasilianischen Kaffeeplantagen: vielleicht.
> Vernichtung afrikansicher Fischbestände: garantiert nicht
> Großrodungen argentinischen Regenwaldes: bitte?


Naja, wenn wir mit unseren Innenpolitischen Problemen abgeschlossen haben, dann vielleicht.
Vor allem sind wir doch nicht Mutter Theresa für indische Kinder oder Brasilianer... Es wird ja Werbung für "faire" Produkte gemacht - aber sie werden nicht gekauft...
Du kannst dich doch nicht als Weltretter sehen. Bleib mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen.

btw wir diskutieren jetzt viel zu allgemein und nicht über "Die Linke" , wie es durch den Thread-Titel suggeriert wird.

@ryuven : Bei ewig langen Posts kannst du der übersichtlichkeit vlt 2 machen?

greetz


----------



## JePe (25. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis der "Student" auch mal was verdient, hat der "Lehrling" 8+ Jahre Berufserfahrung und damit verbundene Lohnsteigerungen hinter sich und verdient afaik (google mal so ne Statistik...) merklich mehr, als der "Student" bei Berufseinstieg.



Der wiederum nach acht Jahren typischerweise mehr verdienen wird. Wo liegt das Problem? Willst Du Einkommen von Berufspraxis abkoppeln? Oder per Gesetz alle Loehne auf einem (von wem eigentlich - Dir? Oskar?) als "gerecht" definierten Niveau angleichen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber unterm Strich wäre es in einem geschlossenen System(...)



Das wir aber nicht haben und ausser NPD und Linker wohl auch keiner ernstlich haben will, der Geschichtsbuecher liest und nicht bloss in den Schrank stellt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)auch besser für die Gemeinschaft, da der Anteil von Leuten, die ihren Job gern machen und auch die nötigen Vorraussetzungen haben, steigen. (und somit die Gesamtarbeitsleistung)



Glueckliche Archaeologen sind gut fuer das Bruttosozialprodukt? Nur, wenn sie Indiana Jones heissen und die Kinokassen klingeln lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es halt so, IQ-150 Kinder von HartzIVern mit Begeisterung für Krebsforschung bei Aldi Regale einsortieren lassen(...)



Seltsam. Gerade von links kommt sonst eher stereotyp die Argumentation der Bildungsbenachteiligung von sozial benachteiligten Schichten. Sind Hartz IV-Sproesslinge nun eher besonders schlau oder besonders dumm?

Meine Theorie ist: weder das Eine noch das Andere. Der letzte sog. Pisa-Test ist geeignet, dass zu belegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)wärend Millionärs-Sprösslinge, bei denen man froh wäre, wenn sie mit dem Hammer nen Nagel treffen könnten(...)



... an dem Du Dein Feindbild aufhaengen kannst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ("überspitzt" ausgedrückt. Aber es sollte klar sein, dass ein System, dass nicht ausschließlich nach Qualifikation und Eigenmotivation=anhaltender Einsatz auswählt, die nicht die maximale Produktivität erreichen kann)



Nicht ueberspitzt. Polemisch, diffamierend und in der Sache falsch. Oder glaubst Du allen Ernstes, irgendein Unternehmen stellt einen teuren Trottel ein, wenn es eine Topkraft zum Schnaeppchenpreis haben kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Errichtung einer gerechten Weltwirtschaftsordnung: Dazu gehören die Kontrolle und Regulierung der internationalen Finanzmärkte, Stopp der Privatisierung der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge, Überführung wichtiger Naturressourcen in Staatseigentum,



Die in Deutschland beheimatete Linkspartei will die Weltwirtschaftsordnung umbauen? Klingt fuer mich nach "am linken Wesen soll die Welt genesen".

Kontrolle und Regulierung der Finanzmaerkte? Zu dumm, dass ihnen da gerade die Show gestohlen wird.

Ueberfuehrung von (natuerlichen) Ressourcen in Staatseigentum? Wenn die USA (angeblich) Krieg fuer Oel fuehrt, ist das pfui. Wenn Oskar einfach sagt, es sei seins, ist das humanistisch? Was, wenn es Ressource A nur in Land B gibt, aber auch die Menschen in Land C sie benoetigen ... ? Land B kann den Preis diktieren. Oder von Land C angegriffen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Demokratisierung der Hochschulen: Die profitorientierte Einflussnahme auf Universitäten und Hochschulen soll zurückgedrängt und die öffentliche Finanzierung ausgebaut werden. Wir streben an den Hochschulen eine drittelparitätische Selbstverwaltung an. Der Zugang zu allen Studienabschlüssen soll frei bleiben.



Weniger Wirtschaft und mehr Staat klingt fuer mich nicht unbedingt nach einer "Demokratisierung" - im worst case kann eher das Gegenteil dabei herauskommen. Drittelparitaetische Selbstverwaltung? Hoffentlich nicht von den Trollen, die unlaengst gegen das Bildungssystem "demonstriert" haben. Freier Zugang zu allen Studienabschluessen? Was soll das heissen - kein NC? Wozu? Damit irgendein 35jaehriger Troll mit Strickpulli und einem der Zimmertemperatur angeglichenen IQ sich noch ein wenig laenger vor der Arbeit verstecken kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es soll wieder eine Vermögenssteuer erhoben werden, die Erbschaftssteuer auf große Erbschaften ist zu erhöhen. Steuerschlupflöcher, die insbesondere Vermögende und Großverdiener begünstigen, sind konsequent zu schließen, und Wirtschaftskriminalität ist entschiedener zu bekämpfen. Veräußerungsgewinne beim Verkauf von Wertpapieren und Immobilien wollen wir ohne Spekulationsfristen besteuern.



Vermoegenssteuer a. k. a. Neidsteuer. Erbschaftssteuer - also Steuer auf Besitz und Vermoegen, dass schon zu Lebzeiten des Erblassers x-mal besteuert wurde.

Wirtschaftskriminalitaet entschiedener bekaempfen. Ach so. Wusstest Du, dass 45,4 Prozent aller 2007 in NRW verhaengten Haftstrafen Sanktionen fuer Wirtschaftsdelikte waren? Ich sehe absolut kein Defizit bei der Ahndung.

Am Rest habe ich nichts auszusetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> öffentliche beschäftigungsfördernde Zukunftsinvestitionsprogramme: Die öffentlichen Investitionen und andere Ausgaben in Erziehung und Bildung, Forschung, Kultur, ökologischen Umbau und öffentliche Infrastruktur müssen mindestens um jährlich 40 Milliarden Euro angehoben werden. Eine Million tariflich bezahlte Arbeitsplätze können so geschaffen werden.



Fuer die 40 Milliarden / Jahr haette ich gerne ein Finanzierungskonzept und fuer die 1 Million tariflich vergoltener Arbeitsplaetze gerne eine nachvollziehbare Prognose. Ansonsten ist das gut klingender Humbug (viel Geld irgendwo hintun und mal schaun, was so draus wird), der keiner kritischen Betrachtung standhaelt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> umweltgerechte regionale Wirtschaftskreisläufe. Die regionale Herstellung und Vermarktung von Produkten aus Handwerk und Landwirtschaft soll gefördert werden, um Transporte zu vermeiden und die regionale Wertschöpfung zu steigern.



Realitaetsfern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ich nirgendwo Opel erwähnte und das auch nicht im geringsten beabsichtigte, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich diese Argumentation 1:1 auch auf VW und Daimler übertragen lassen soll?



Mercedes-Benz verdient derzeit nichts mehr, richtig. Man schliesst deshalb im Falle einer langanhaltenden Krise nicht aus, Arbeitsplaetze abzubauen. VW denkt derzeit darueber nach, Sponsoringaktivitaeten zu reduzieren. Mit der Situation bei OPEL scheint mir das nicht vergleichbar. Insoweit lautet meine Antwort auch: Nein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie vielleicht bekannt ist, hat Fehler bei amerikansiche Hypotheken nicht nur Opel oder ein paar Banken geschädigt(...)



Das ist so nicht richtig. Hatte ich ja auch schon dargelegt. OPEL leidet unter der Konzernzugehoerigkeit zu GM, GM leidet unter einem nicht auf den Markt zugeschnittenen Portfolio. Die Finanzkrise -platzende Darlehen, restriktivere Darlehensvergabe- bringt im Falle von GM nur das Fass zum Ueberlaufen - und GM in Versuchung, die Krise als trojanisches Pferd zu benutzen und sich mit Wuenschen an die Administration zu wenden, fuer die man vor einem Jahr noch in schallendes Gelaechter ausgebrochen waere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand hat Fisker zurück nach Irvine geschickt oder Excalibur geduscht, dabei sollten deren Kisten auch von der Finanzkrise betroffen sein.



Deren Klientel zahlt gewoehnlich aus der Portokasse und ist nicht auf ein Darlehen der Autobank angewiesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und der Konsument straft nur das ab, was ihn selbst stört.



So ist das Individuum eben: selbstsuechtig und ruecksichtslos. Genau das, was Du anderen per Gesetz verbieten lassen willst, nimmst Du fuer Dich in Anspruch?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, ob man da für Polen bzw. für Rumänien fertigt, oder ob es genauso für die USA ist und man vorher noch deutsche Subventionen kassiert hat.



Rumaenien ist ein EU-Boomland, Praesenz fuer NOKIA & Co. ein logischer Schritt.

Und diese Subventionsnummer kann ich nicht mehr hoeren. Sie waren an Auflagen geknuepft, die (ueber-)erfuellt wurden. Und irgendjemand im Landeswirtschaftsministerium hielt es wohl fuer klueger, Subventionen fuer Arbeitsplaetze zu zahlen anstatt Gelder in die sozialen Transfersysteme zu schuetten. Ich mag ihm da nicht widersprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ähm... du bist mir allerdings immer noch eine erklärung schuldig, was an der FDP populistisch ist...
> ...
> Red doch net um den heißen Brei, sonder sag was du meinst! So weiß doch keiner was er dazu sagen soll xD



Wahlkampfprogram letzte Hessenwahl:

"Eine langfristig sichere Energieversorgung steht im Zentrum liberaler Politik. Dazu brauchen
wir einen vernünftigen Mix aus herkömmlichen und regenerativen Energien. Die Forschung
muss entsprechende Schwerpunkte setzen, z. B. bei Bio-Wasserstoff oder der thermischen
Nutzung von Getreide. Mit mehr Wettbewerb wollen wir auch die Preise für Strom und Gas
senken.
Ein besserer Klimaschutz im Interesse unserer Kinder hat für die FDP besondere Bedeutung.
Die berechtigten Interessen von Umweltschutz und Wirtschaft bringen wir in Einklang, sie
sind kein Gegensatz."

Also mehr Forschung, mehr Wettbewerb, niedrigere Preise, mehr Umweltschutz - und das ganze bezahlt wer?

"Alle Kinder und Jugendliche sollen eine nach Neigung und Begabung bestmögliche Bildung
erhalten. ...  will auch die Bildungsgänge mit
ihren definierten Abschlüssen und die Vielfalt der Schulformen erhalten. ... sollen die
Schulen mehr Freiheit haben, Unterricht und Schulalltag eigenverantwortlich zu gestalten ... individuelle Förderung jedes einzelnen Schülers ...
Die FDP fordert mehr Ganztagsschulen und –angebote ... abwechslungsreiche
Freizeitgestaltung anzubieten.
In der beruflichen Bildung ... individueller Fähigkeit allen Auszubildenden einen beruflichen Abschluss zu ermöglichen.[/quote]

Oder anders: Die FDP fordert individuelle Ausbildung für jeden. Bezahlt wer?

"...im Straßenbau die
Planungszeiten halbieren...
Die FDP will die Infrastruktur deshalb ausbauen und vor allem
Lückenschlüsse realisieren. Außerdem richten wir ein intelligentes Verkehrsmanagement ein,
um die zunehmenden Verkehrsströme möglichst reibungslos zu lenken. Der ÖPNV ist aus
Gründen des Klimaschutzes und der Daseinsvorsorge gerade im ländlichen Raum zu fördern."

Ahso. Klimaschutz. Aber einziges näher thematisiertes Element sind Straßen, die im Eilverfahren in die Landschaft planiert werden. Zu wessen Kosten eigentlich?

"(Mittelständische Unternehmen) ... Die FDP Hessen
unterstützt sie mit einem Abbau der Regelungsdichte ...
Den Rechtsschutz für unsere Bürger werden wir Liberale qualitativ verbessern und effektiver
gestalten"

Muss kein Wiederspruch sein, in der praktischen Umsetzungen kollidierten mehr Rechte für Bürger und mehr Freiheiten für Unternehmen aber bislang regelmäßig.

"Hessen braucht exzellente Forschung und Lehre! Deshalb wollen wir u.a. die Autonomie der
Hochschulen und den Wettbewerb unter ihnen ausbauen, die Nachwuchsförderung
verbessern und die zentrale Vergabe von Studienplätzen (ZVS) abschaffen. "

Ahlso: Die Hochschulen sollen sich nach dem Schema "billig ist besser" organisieren, einen riesen Bürokratiekram bewältigen (die Forderung mit der ZVS ist übrigens n bissl veraltet, aber hört sich ja garantiert gut an) und dadurch bessere Forschung und Lehre machen. Ahja.

"Ferner ist zur Finanzierung der Hochschulen ein neuer, verlässlicher Hochschulpakt notwendig, der durch
Beiträge der Studierenden und Eigenkapitalbildung der Hochschulen ergänzt wird."

Und finanziert wird das ganze von Studenten und Hochschulen, die beide kein Geld haben?
Interessantes Konzept.


Man beachte übrigens, dass die FDP all das schaffen will, obwohl sie ausdrücklich lieber nichts macht:
"Wir bekämpfen den wuchernden Staat, der alle Verantwortung an sich zieht."


Ach ja, auf Pump finanziert die FDP ihre ambitionierten Ziele übrigens nicht, im Gegenteil:

"Deshalb fordert die FDP einen Paradigmenwechsel in der Haushaltspolitik.
Erstens: Verlässlichkeit; die Ausgaben richten sich nach den Einnahmen. Die
Neuverschuldung wird gestoppt. Zweitens: Nachhaltigkeit; wir leben nicht auf Kosten
kommender Generationen. Drittens: Zielgenauigkeit; Kernaufgaben werden definiert und mit
den eingeplanten Mitteln optimal umgesetzt."

Schöne Forderungen. Man könnte fast meinen da wär noch nie jemand drauf gekommen, dass es toll wäre, die umzusetzen.


Sehr interessant auch, wie die FDP eines der medienwirksamsten Themen in Südhessen (seit Jahren) mit Wohlstand, Arbeistplätzen, sozialer Integration und (zentralisierte) Förderung des ganzen Landes  kombiniert - und im Schlusssatz nochmal sicherstellt, dass auch die direkt Betroffenen eine ihrer Forderungen erwähnt sehen.

"Wenn die Wirtschaft wächst, ist das die beste Chance für mehr Wohlstand. Wachstum schafft
Arbeit, Arbeitsplätze sind zugleich die beste Sozialpolitik. Nicht nur für das Rhein-Main-
Gebiet, für ganz Hessen spielt der Flughafen Frankfurt eine entscheidende Rolle für eine
prosperierende Wirtschaft und für die Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen. Deshalb setzt sich die
FDP Hessen für den Ausbau des Frankfurter Flughafens ein. Der Ausbau und das
Nachtflugverbot sind für uns zwei Seiten einer Medaille, sie gehören zusammen."

Gehts noch wesentlich populistischer?


Sehr gut zu meinen Bild passt auch der Unterschied zwischen Kurz- und Langfassung des Wahlprogrammes:
Wärend in ersterem die Themen Energie/Umwelt/Landwirtschaft, Familien/Soziales, Bildung, Wirtschaft/Infrastruktur, Hochschule, Freiheit/Sozialismus und Wachstum/Kultur (auf die Teils absurden Kombinationen geh ich mal nicht ein) scheinbar gleichberechtigt vertreten sind, sieht es in der Langfassung (die wirklich lang ist - zu lang, als dass man erwarten würde, dass die Mehrheit der Wähler so etwas für alle Parteien durchließt&-denkt) auf einmal anders aus. Hochschulen z.B. machen nicht mehr 1/7 des Programmes aus. Sondern 8 von 152 Seiten (5% statt 14%). Wirtschaft, Finanzen und Infrastruktur dagegen sind auf 48 Seiten (31%...) angewachsen - 6mal mehr als bei dem vorgeblich gleichberechtigten Thema.


Wo ich gerade die Langfassung vor mir habe, mal gucken wie die ihre ganzen Forderungen im Haushalt unterbringen wollen...
nichts...
nichts...
ah:
"müssen die Ausgaben hinterfragt, gesenkt oder gestreckt werden – und es muss noch konsequenter darauf geachtet werden, dass das Dringende vor
dem Wichtigen und das Wichtigste vor dem nicht ganz so Wichtigen
in Angriff genommen wird."
1. Maßnahme: Sachen liegenlassen, verschleppen.
Die meisten Probleme lassen sich ja bekanntermaßen "günstiger" beheben, wenn man sie erstmal reifen lässt.
...........
......
"Zukünftig muss der gesamte Schuldenbestand
auf Marktchancen und –risiken hin überprüft und
optimiert werden. Eine marktorientierte Betrachtung aller Landesschulden
würde es ermöglichen, besser auf aktuelle Zinsentwicklungen
zu reagieren und sich niedrige Zinsen - wie in der jüngsten
Vergangenheit - nutzbar zu machen."

Holla. Na wenn sich das mal nicht nach einer zukunftsträchtigen, krisensicherern Basis für das Land anhört: Der internationale Finanzmarkt bietet bekanntermaßen ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, die Bilanzen zu sanieren.
(  )
....
"Personalstand des Landes verringern."

Hilft garantiert ungemein bei den amibitionierten Bildungsplänen. (Weiß nicht, wie es heute ist - aber vor ein paar Jahren war die Zielklassengröße, nach der die Zahl der Lehrer berechnet wurde, 33. Praktisch waren 36+ durchaus zu finden und Ausfälle an der Tagesordnung. Wenn man jetzt noch weniger Leute beschäftigt, klappts garantiert auch mit der individuellen Förderung.

So, genug jetzt von der "gelben Gefahr", der Thread heißt "Die Linke"




> So wie im Kommunismus: alle sind gleich
> Nein, mal im Ernst ich denke dass gerade die Tatsache, dass sie vernetzt sind für Stabilität sorgt, was ja auch so war bis zur Finanzkrise... Da haben die Autobauer aber erstmal nix mit zu tun, nur mit den Folgen haben sie zu kämpfen



Und alle anderen auch...
Natürlich ist ein großes System weniger empfindlich gegenüber kleinen Störungen, als kleine Syseme. Aber ein System kann nicht so groß sein, dass es gar nicht mehr gestört werden kann - und wenn man nur ein einziges System hat, dann hat man ein großes Problem, wenn das gestört wird.
(Womit würdest du dich lieber über einem Abgrund absichern: Ein Plastikstab mit 1 cm Durchmesser oder ein Seil aus 100 Nylonfasern von je 1mm?)



> Vertraust du denn nicht dem Bundeskartellamt ?



Muss ich mehr sagen als "Microsoft"?



> Naja, wenn wir mit unseren Innenpolitischen Problemen abgeschlossen haben, dann vielleicht.


=nie 



> Vor allem sind wir doch nicht Mutter Theresa für indische Kinder oder Brasilianer... Es wird ja Werbung für "faire" Produkte gemacht - aber sie werden nicht gekauft...
> Du kannst dich doch nicht als Weltretter sehen. Bleib mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen.



Wenn ich mir ein System überlege, dass dafür sorgen soll, dass es "den Menschen gut geht", dann muss ich auch beachten, wie es dass macht.
Und ein System, dass das nur zu Lasten anderer schafft, kann wohl nicht langfristig funktionieren.



> btw wir diskutieren jetzt viel zu allgemein und nicht über "Die Linke" , wie es durch den Thread-Titel suggeriert wird.



Stimmt.
Zurück zur Linke, die Inhalte, die sie anspricht, sind jeder für sich ne eigenes Thema - ich denke auch, dass die Diskussion hier allein durch ihren Umfang zeigt, dass mehr dahinter steckt, als reiner Protest.



> @ryuven : Bei ewig langen Posts kannst du der übersichtlichkeit vlt 2 machen?



Macht es imho eher noch unübersichtlicher, aber wenn du möchtest...
Wenn es nur um die Übersicht im Antworten-Fenster geht: Schon die beiden Pfeile oben rechts ausprobiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Der wiederum nach acht Jahren typischerweise mehr verdienen wird. Wo liegt das Problem?



Dass es dem, dem es doch "ach so gut geht" eigentlich 16 Jahre lang schlechter geht - was ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Verlust an Lebensqualität ist.
Und je nach Character wird der auch nicht durch Überfluss zum Lebensende aufgewogen.



> Willst Du Einkommen von Berufspraxis abkoppeln? Oder per Gesetz alle Loehne auf einem (von wem eigentlich - Dir? Oskar?) als "gerecht" definierten Niveau angleichen?



Ich "will" gar nichts machen.
Ich merke nur an, dass es imho nicht fair ist, wenn zwei Personen, die mit jeweils gleichem Aufwand verschiedenen Tätigkeiten nachgehen, von der die Gesellschaft auch entsprechend profitiert, unterm Strich eine massive Differenz im Einkommen aufweisen.
Und dass ein Ausgleich nach Jahrzehnten insgesamt auch kein angenehmes Leben bringen muss.



> Glueckliche Archaeologen sind gut fuer das Bruttosozialprodukt? Nur, wenn sie Indiana Jones heissen und die Kinokassen klingeln lassen.



Glückliche Archaeologen sind besser für BIP als unglückliche Archaelogen. (eine Diskussion über den allgemeinen Sinn von Archaelogie werd ich hier nicht starten)
Besser als Beispiel geeignet sind allerdings Berufe, die bislang auch wirklich von Leuten ausgeübt werden, die sie eigentlich nicht mögen. (Niemand macht Archaeologie und mag das nicht)



> Seltsam. Gerade von links kommt sonst eher stereotyp die Argumentation der Bildungsbenachteiligung von sozial benachteiligten Schichten. Sind Hartz IV-Sproesslinge nun eher besonders schlau oder besonders dumm?



Hab ich an der Stelle keine Aussage zu gemacht.
Da mir "Intelligenz, genetische Veranlagung und Selektion/Evolution einzelnen Gruppierungen von Homo sapiens s." an dieser Stelle auch ein bißchen zu heikel ist (Sozialdarwinismus), bleibt nur festzustellen, dass erweiterte finanzielle Möglichkeiten im Kapitalismus auch die Bildung (in jeder Hinsicht) und Förderung (im Sinne geistiger Entwicklung) von Kindern betreffen.
Oder anders: Kinder, für die kein Geld da ist, haben schlechtere Chancen, intelligent&gebildet zu werden. Genau das wird von Links her auch gerne kritisiert. (Wobei ich mich hüte, irgendwelche Aussagen dazu zu machen, welche Elemente bei diesem Mechanismus eine wie große Rolle spielen)



> Nicht ueberspitzt. Polemisch, diffamierend und in der Sache falsch. Oder glaubst Du allen Ernstes, irgendein Unternehmen stellt einen teuren Trottel ein, wenn es eine Topkraft zum Schnaeppchenpreis haben kann?



Um im überspitzten zu bleiben: Ein Unternehmen hat nicht die Wahl Trottel/Topkraft für seine Führungsposition, wenn nur der Trottel ein BWL-Studium hatte, die potentielle Topkraft aber aus letztendlich finanziellen Gründen nach der 10. Klasse eine Ausbildung zum KFZ-Mechatroniker gemacht hat.




> Mit der Situation bei OPEL scheint mir das nicht vergleichbar. Insoweit lautet meine Antwort auch: Nein.



Na dann: Zurück auf Start, Antwort auf meine Aussagen statt auf "Opel"



> Deren Klientel zahlt gewoehnlich aus der Portokasse und ist nicht auf ein Darlehen der Autobank angewiesen.



Nö, aber auf gut laufende Unternehmen, sonst ist die Portokasse nämlich leer oder steht zumindest nicht für schweine teure, absolut nutzlose Spielereien zur Verfügung.
Bin auch nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, aber afaik wurden in Deutschland die Kreditbedingungen für Privatleute auch nicht massiv geändert - so gesehen sollte der Absatz ja blendend laufen, wenn es nur darum geht und Verflechtungen mit dem amerikanischen Markt oder die allgemeine Wirtschaftslage keine Rolle spielen.
(schon der erste Google-Treffer liefert mit 5,4% - das war, abseits der Werbeangebote einiger Hersteller, afaik auch vor der Wirtschaftskrise kein übermäßig hoher Satz)



> So ist das Individuum eben: selbstsuechtig und ruecksichtslos.



gut/förderungswürdig oder schlecht/optimierungsbedürftig?



> Genau das, was Du anderen per Gesetz verbieten lassen willst, nimmst Du fuer Dich in Anspruch?



Huh? Wo nehm ich was für mich in Anspruch oder will anderen etwas (insbesondere das gleiche) per Gesetz verbieten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

Mal eine kurze Zwischenmeldung, Leute.
Kann das sein, dass die Posts immer länger werden?


----------



## JePe (25. November 2008)

Irgendwie ist das ziemlich anstrengend und wenig ertragreich. Deshalb ganz knapp:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass es dem, dem es doch "ach so gut geht" eigentlich 16 Jahre lang schlechter geht - was ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Verlust an Lebensqualität ist.



Ausgeloest durch eine individuelle Entscheidung, auch bekannt als "Lebensplanung". Die linke Diktion, der zu Folge immer und grundsaetzlich die Gesellschaft (die uebrigens "nur" die Gemeinschaft aller Individuen darstellt) einzuspringen hat, erschliesst sich mir nicht und teile ich nicht. Die Gesellschaft ist der Rettungsfallschirm, wenn das Individuum es unverschuldet vermasselt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Besser als Beispiel geeignet sind allerdings Berufe, die bislang auch wirklich von Leuten ausgeübt werden, die sie eigentlich nicht mögen. (Niemand macht Archaeologie und mag das nicht)



Bilde Dich weiter. Selbst bei den von der Linken so gern in den Mittelpunkt gerueckten ALG II-Empfaengern -bei denen man eigentlich einen besonders hohen Leidensdruck vermuten und eine besonders hohe Flexibilitaet und Motiviation erwarten sollte- ist daran haeufig wenig Interesse erkennbar.

Wir wollen immer mehr, aber immer weniger dafuer tun. Populisten wie die Linke naehren die Illusion, dass das funktionieren koenne. Kann es nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, aber afaik wurden in Deutschland die Kreditbedingungen für Privatleute auch nicht massiv geändert



Ist wegen "Basel 2" auch nicht notwendig.

EDIT: Da fehlte was.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Ausgeloest durch eine individuelle Entscheidung, auch bekannt als "Lebensplanung". Die linke Diktion, der zu Folge immer und grundsaetzlich die Gesellschaft (die uebrigens "nur" die Gemeinschaft aller Individuen darstellt) einzuspringen hat, erschliesst sich mir nicht und teile ich nicht. Die Gesellschaft ist der Rettungsfallschirm, wenn das Individuum es unverschuldet vermasselt hat.




Das ist ja das Problem (das ja hinlänglich bekannt und durch Studien belegt). Viele haben einfach nicht die Wahl sich ihr Leben so zu gestalten wie sie es möchten. Wenn du in einer Familie mit 5 Geschwistern und arbeitslosen Eltern in einer Großstadt aufwächst hast du zu 90% keine Abi. Warum ist das so? Bestimmt nicht weil man für sich diese "individuelle Entscheidung" getroffen hat: "Ich werde wie mein Vadder". Sondern weil es einfach in Deutschland sehr schwer ist "aufzusteigen". Wie soll man Hausaufgaben machen wenn man mit 2 Geschwistern in einem Zimmer wohnt, Muttti wieder besoffen ist und man sich Sorgen um die nächste Mahlzeit machen muss (Achtung dramtisiert!!!). Ganztagsschulen sind da meiner Meinung nach ein guter Ansatz und Studiengebüren ein Falscher. 

"Unverschuldet vermasselt" trifft doch fasst immer zu. Auch das die "Mutti" besoffen ist, hat natürlich "gesellschaftliche" Ursachen.


----------



## caine2011 (26. November 2008)

ganztagsschulen ist auch so ein beliebtes stichwort der linken

ich weiß nicht wie lange du(derSitzriese) schon nicht mehr in die schule gehst aber ich kenne das ganze noch all zu gut

wenn man es aufgrund seiner leistungen aufs gym geschafft hat, wird man wenn man sich nicht mit adidos, ed hardy oder wie die tollen marken alle heißen schmücken kann gemobbt. ich hoffe das ist bekannt.

willst du das einem kind über 8stunden am tag zumuten? ich glaub bei der wahl will es lieber zur besoffenen mutter und den 3 kleinen geschwistern bleiben


das problem liegt in der auffassung die schon von den eltern "anerzogen" wird
die wirtschaftlich potente mittelschicht sieht arbeitslose als "bremser"(teilweise weder offen noch bewusst) der wirtschaft an und genau das wird  wenn auch nur unterbewusst an die nachkommen weitergegeben. 

die frage ist nur kann man sich sozialer gerechtigkeit so weit annähern das menschen von ihrer natur her nicht nur gleich geschaffen(all men are created equal) sondern auch überall gleich in der gesellschaft behandelt werden.  


und noch wichtiger ob die linke verwirklichbare ansätze bietet um das zu erreichen

das kann ich aber nicht gerade behaupten, nach dem ich mich relativ lange mit der linken als partei beschäftigt habe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ganztagsschulen ist auch so ein beliebtes stichwort der linken
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie lange du(derSitzriese) schon nicht mehr in die schule gehst aber ich kenne das ganze noch all zu gut
> 
> wenn man es aufgrund seiner leistungen aufs gym geschafft hat, wird man wenn man sich nicht mit adidos, ed hardy oder wie die tollen marken alle heißen schmücken kann gemobbt. ich hoffe das ist bekannt.



Bin grad mit dem Studium fertig. Und ich denke das auf Gymmis die Mobbingraten am geringsten sind. Also hier in Berlin sind die Gymnasiasten sehr "alternativ", das heißt sehr tolerant und meist gegen große Marken. Da kannste dir eher nen blöden Spruch ("Kinderarbeitunterstützer, du!!!") anhören, wenn du Addidasschuhe trägst, als das du gemobbt wirst. 




Caine2011 schrieb:


> willst du das einem kind über 8stunden am tag zumuten? ich glaub bei der wahl will es lieber zur besoffenen mutter und den 3 kleinen geschwistern bleiben



Ganztagsschule ist ja kein Internat oder so etwas. Eher Schule + Hort im Anschluss. Und warum "zumuten"? Also ich empfand die Schule nicht als Zumutung. Dort waren alle meine Freunde mit denen ich auch sonst so rum hing.

Mit dem Rest haste in etwa recht.

P.S.: Ich war gestern in Leipzig, sehr schöne und angenehme Stadt. Toller Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## JePe (26. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Auch das die "Mutti" besoffen ist, hat natürlich "gesellschaftliche" Ursachen.



Allenfalls hat es _auch_ gesellschaftliche Ursachen. Ansonsten muessten alle Muetter, quer durch alle Ethnien, stets und allenorts breit wie die Nattern sein.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich hier die linke Argumentation einmal mehr selbst im Weg steht: der Staat soll nirgends hinschauen (siehe auch die Maer vom "Ueberwachungsstaat"), aber ueberall proaktiv Feuerwehr spielen. Wie geht das zusammen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2008)

Der Staat soll nicht überwachen, er soll Angebote machen.
Im Falle von Kindern ein bißchen schwerer, da die diese nicht unbedingt von alleine wahrnehmen, aber auch die kann man fragen - man muss nicht alle Wohnungen überwachen, in der Hoffnung schlechte Bedingungen für Kinder zu finden.

Wie eigentlich in vielen Ecken linken Gedankengutes: 
Der Staat bietet (allen die gleichen) Möglichkeiten. 
Nur wenige Linke sind der Meinung, dass man die dann auch annehmen bzw. Nachteile in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn man sie nicht will. (z.B. Verlust von Privatspähre)


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2008)

Hi 




> So ist das Individuum eben: selbstsuechtig und ruecksichtslos.


Eben... so ist das und wird auch ewig so bleiben!



> [...]vernünftigen Mix aus herkömmlichen und regenerativen Energien.


Betonung auf vernünftig! hast mal das der grünen gelesen? Wie willst du das denn finanzieren? Da sind doch noch viel weitergehende Veränderungen geplant.
Und die Preise würden sowieso sinken, wenn man mehr Konkurrenz zulässt und in irgendem kaff nicht die stadtwerke der einzige versorge sind...



> Die FDP fordert individuelle Ausbildung für jeden. Bezahlt wer?


Ich frage die ganze zeit, wie man denn das wahlprogramm von grünen und linken finanzieren könnte... btw hab ich noch keine antwort!
@topic: man sehe sich einmal das Zentralabitur an... das ist totaler mist, sry wenn ich das so sage... Freiheit für die Schulen in gewissem Maße ist schon wichtig. Und ist es nicht so, dass wenn du Schüler förderst und Potezial nutzt, dass sie durchscnittlich mehr verdienen und auch mehr steuern zahlen als HartzIV-Leute? Diese Finazierung sollte mittelfristig aufgehen. Dabei kann man sich sogar noch eine Steuersenkung erlauben, als Konjunkturprogramm...
Frage am Rande: Findest du es gerecht, wenn mittelständische Unternehmen nicht überleben können, weil die Erbschaftssteuer so hoch ist?



> Die FDP fordert individuelle Ausbildung für jeden. Bezahlt wer?


Hallo? Ein paar posts zuvor sagst du noch, dass jeder das machen soll, was ihm gefällt (aufs berufliche bezogen). Wie sollte das gehen ohne Individuelle Förderung? Vor allem weiß ich nicht, was du dir vorstellst! Das ganze ist nicht so gemeint, dass jeder nen eigenen Lehrer hat, sondern das im gewissen Umfang gefördert und gefordert wird, z.B Jugend forscht oder ähnliches. Die Rede ist ja auch von Nachmittagsprogrammen, die sich deutlich vom normalen Unterricht unterscheiden und diesen nicht (nur) nachbereiten. Interessen sollten doch geweckt werden?!



> Ahso. Klimaschutz. Aber einziges näher thematisiertes Element sind Straßen, die im Eilverfahren in die Landschaft planiert werden. Zu wessen Kosten eigentlich?


Btw... Alle Parteien sind für klimaschutz! Und jetzt tu mal nich so als ob deine 1000000 Windparks billiger sind gekoppelt mit deinen 10000 wasserturbinen. Die FDP schlägt etwas vergleichsweise günstiges vor, das auch die Standortfaktoren begünstigt. Die Grünen träumen von einer tollen Welt ohne abgase. Wie wollte sie das finanzieren? Ist doch viel teurer als das was die FDP vorhat, um ein vielfaches sogar!



> unterstützt sie mit einem Abbau der Regelungsdichte ...


Deshalb heißen sie auch die Liberalen... Na kalr kannst du alles behaupten und versuche zu wiederlegen, aber dies ist nunmal fundamental in der FDP.
Du gehst ja auch nicht in die Kirche und fragst? Gott gibts doch gar nicht?!



> Ahlso: Die Hochschulen sollen sich nach dem Schema "billig ist besser" organisieren, einen riesen Bürokratiekram bewältigen und dadurch bessere Forschung und Lehre machen. Ahja.


Man fragst sich echt, welche absurden Interpretationen es geben kann... Es kommt auf die Kosten an und auf die Qualität. Siehe "Autonomie" : Wenn sie unabhängiger werden, dann spornen sie sich gegenseitig an und inverstieren auch. Denn an andere Unis will keiner mehr. Hier zieht das Modell von Angebot/Nachfrage auch! 
Soviel Bürokratie wäre das auch nicht, du solltest wissen, dass die FDP im allg. gegen Bürokratie und unnütze regeln ist. Deregulierung ist das Schlagwort.



> Und finanziert wird das ganze von Studenten und Hochschulen, die beide kein Geld haben?
> Interessantes Konzept.


Bafög? Kreditaufnahme? Der ist nach 2 Jahren im Job abbezahlt und du hast trotzdem noch einiges in der Tasche.



> "Wir bekämpfen den wuchernden Staat, der alle Verantwortung an sich zieht."


So steht das da und so meint die FDP das auch! Du interpretierst ins absurde...



> Gehts noch wesentlich populistischer?


Es handelt sich hierbei nur um die nüchtere Darstellung der Forderungen. Diese sind nicht radikal und relativ leicht umzusetzten ganz im gegensatz zum linken spektrum, die Parteien dort wollen die Welt förmlich "umkrempeln".



> Holla. Na wenn sich das mal nicht nach einer zukunftsträchtigen, krisensicherern Basis für das Land anhört: Der internationale Finanzmarkt bietet bekanntermaßen ungeahnte Möglichkeiten, die Bilanzen zu sanieren


   Du machst dich lächerlich mit deinen Interpretationen. Da steht, dass man die Märkte beobachten kann und Vorteile bezüglich der Zinsen holen kann und nicht, dass man es in Lehman oder sonstwas investiert. Es handelt sich bei dem erwähnten Geld vielmehr um prozente, die absolut gesehen aber schon beträchtlich sind. Und nicht um das, was du darunter verstehst.



> Natürlich ist ein großes System weniger empfindlich gegenüber kleinen Störungen, als kleine Syseme. Aber ein System kann nicht so groß sein, dass es gar nicht mehr gestört werden kann - und wenn man nur ein einziges System hat, *dann hat man ein großes Problem, wenn das gestört wird*.


Genau das gilt es zu verhindern. Und es ist einfacher beim großen System. Das ganze hat man dann auch ein für alle mal im Griff, wenn man international was unternehmen würde...



> Muss ich mehr sagen als "Microsoft"?


Dann zäl mir im Gegensatz mal die Anzalh der Unternehmen auf, die durch das Kartellamt (zurecht) gestoppt worden ist. Vergleich die Zahlen und erläuter mir dann nochmal, warum die Regel "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel" nicht auch hier gilt!



> Wenn ich mir ein System überlege, dass dafür sorgen soll, dass es "den Menschen gut geht", dann muss ich auch beachten, wie es dass macht.
> Und ein System, dass das nur zu Lasten anderer schafft, kann wohl nicht langfristig funktionieren.


Menschen sind selbstsüchtig. Wenn die Afrikaner Mittel hätten, uns auszubeuten würden sie es 100% tun! Es ist nunmal so. Und wir leben ja nicht auf kosten derer, das ist zu überspitzt vormuliern. btw wenn wir nur Atomkraft haben und den Müll in Gorleben lagern, habe die doch kein Problem ganz im Gegensatz zu deinem Gas, das du verbrennen willst... Da spüren sie den Klimawandel.
Also ? 



> Macht es imho eher noch unübersichtlicher, aber wenn du möchtest...
> Wenn es nur um die Übersicht im Antworten-Fenster geht: Schon die beiden Pfeile oben rechts ausprobiert?


Schon.... aber ich finds so iwie besser 



> Ich "will" gar nichts machen.
> Ich merke nur an, dass es imho nicht fair ist, wenn zwei Personen, die mit jeweils gleichem Aufwand verschiedenen Tätigkeiten nachgehen, von der die Gesellschaft auch entsprechend profitiert, unterm Strich eine massive Differenz im Einkommen aufweisen.
> Und dass ein Ausgleich nach Jahrzehnten insgesamt auch kein angenehmes Leben bringen muss.


Ach so, du findest es gerecht, wenn eine Putzrau den ganzen tag arbeitet und soviel bekommt, wie der Bahn-Vorstand, der nebenbei noch Verantwortung für tausende Arbeitsplätze und Schicksale hat und somit unter enormen Druck steht? 
Achso, na dann ist ja gut



> Glückliche Archaeologen sind besser für BIP als unglückliche Archaelogen. (eine Diskussion über den allgemeinen Sinn von Archaelogie werd ich hier nicht starten)
> Besser als Beispiel geeignet sind allerdings Berufe, die bislang auch wirklich von Leuten ausgeübt werden, die sie eigentlich nicht mögen. (Niemand macht Archaeologie und mag das nicht)


Siehe Wahlprogramm FDP, die ist für das, was du forderst

_Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen: 






			Oder anders: Kinder, für die kein Geld da ist, haben schlechtere Chancen, intelligent&gebildet zu werden
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 sagst du, nachdem du das hier gesagt hast: 






			Intelligenz, genetische Veranlagung und [...]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben, verkneif es mir jetzt aber


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> _viel Vergleich Realisierbarkeit Programm der ~irgendwo linkere Ecke vs. FDP_



Not topic, No comment.



> Bafög? Kreditaufnahme? Der ist nach 2 Jahren im Job abbezahlt und du hast trotzdem noch einiges in der Tasche.



Bafög ist
-(fast zu) knapp
-führt in der aktuellen Form zu Studienabbrüchen
-schwer zu bekommen
-staatlich, und der Staat sollte ja nicht noch mehr zahlen, kann also keine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle sein.

Kredite...
Du hast tolle Jobs 
(Lebenserhaltungskosten & Studienzubehör für 5 Jahre: 36000€, dazu kommen die Vielerorts gewünschten Auslandsaufenthalte, die nochmal mehrere 1000€ zusätzlich verschlingen. Kosten für einen Medizinstudienplatz: 300000€)




> Du machst dich lächerlich mit deinen Interpretationen. Da steht, dass man die Märkte beobachten kann und Vorteile bezüglich der Zinsen holen kann und nicht, dass man es in Lehman oder sonstwas investiert.



Kein Profit ohne Risiko.
Die Möglichkeit zu schneller Anpassung zieht i.d.R. auch die Pflicht zu einer solchen nach sich - klappt gut, solange der Markt nach oben geht, bringt miese, wenn es bergab geht.
Und genau in dem Moment kann der Staat es am allerwenigsten gebrauchen.



> Genau das gilt es zu verhindern. Und es ist einfacher beim großen System. Das ganze hat man dann auch ein für alle mal im Griff, wenn man international was unternehmen würde...



Man höre und schaue, wie es nicht klappt.



> Menschen sind selbstsüchtig. Wenn die Afrikaner Mittel hätten, uns auszubeuten würden sie es 100% tun! Es ist nunmal so.



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die etwas verbessern wollen und Leuten, die Elend toll finden...
Was von beiden zu Fortschritt führt ...



> Und wir leben ja nicht auf kosten derer, das ist zu überspitzt vormuliern. btw wenn wir nur Atomkraft haben und den Müll in Gorleben lagern, habe die doch kein Problem ganz im Gegensatz zu deinem Gas, das du verbrennen willst... Da spüren sie den Klimawandel.
> Also ?



Wenn man so engstirnig ist und ausschließlich an "Afrikaner" denkt: 
Macht man sich mal die Mühe, das gesamte System mit all seinen Auswirkungen zu durchdenken, sollte einem nach sehr kurzer Zeit auffallen, dass z.B. Atommüll nicht "niemanden", nicht mal "wenige" betrifft... 




> Ach so, du findest es gerecht, wenn eine Putzrau den ganzen tag arbeitet und soviel bekommt, wie der Bahn-Vorstand, der nebenbei noch Verantwortung für tausende Arbeitsplätze und Schicksale hat und somit unter enormen Druck steht?



Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge hält sich die Sache mit der Verantwortung sehr in Grenzen und beschränkt sich rein auf das persönliche Gewissen.
Und da dass bei vielen Leuten sehr unzuverlässig ist, sehe ich nicht ein, warum es pauschal mit sehr, sehr großen Summen entschädigt werden soll.


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2008)

> Not topic, No comment.


 Tja da gehen dir die argumente aus 



> Bafög ist
> -(fast zu) knapp
> -führt in der aktuellen Form zu Studienabbrüchen
> -schwer zu bekommen
> -staatlich, und der Staat sollte ja nicht noch mehr zahlen, kann also keine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle sein.


Schon klar, dass man sich nicht jeden monat nen neuen pc kaufen kann - sonst ist es aber ausreichend, nicht mehr.



> Kein Profit ohne Risiko.


Ich wiederholde : Profit ist für die FDP in dem besagten fall höchstens 5% -> da gibts sichere anlageformen
Für dich ist es 50%... wir reden aneinader vorbei



> Man höre und schaue, wie es nicht klappt.


Hatte man denn schon mal alles unter Kontrolle und sich um alles gesorgt? Nein! Und aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich. Die Linke wird es auch tun, wie kürzlich bei der wikipedia-sperre wo ein son kranker typ als kommentar sagt: "Ich habe zu kurz gedacht".  Das ist mal ne Aussage



> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die etwas verbessern wollen und Leuten, die Elend toll finden...
> Was von beiden zu Fortschritt führt ...


Hey... wir finden Elend nicht toll, scheren uns aber nicht sehr drum, da wir nicht Mutter Theresa sind und alle Menschen so denken, wenn sie die Mittel haben. Wenn ich da leben würde, würde ich auch die Europäer kritisieren, ...
Wir kümmern uns primär um uns, die anderen sollen das auch tun. Was ist denn fortschrittlicher? Investition in eine begrenzte Region oder in ein bodenloses Fass, dass da heißt: Arme Länder in Afrika, Amerika und Asien ?! 
Wo kommt das geld her? 



> enn man so engstirnig ist und ausschließlich an "Afrikaner" denkt:
> Macht man sich mal die Mühe, das gesamte System mit all seinen Auswirkungen zu durchdenken, sollte einem nach sehr kurzer Zeit auffallen, dass z.B. Atommüll nicht "niemanden", nicht mal "wenige" betrifft...


Macht man sich mal gedanken über Kohle/gas und vergleicht das, wird deutlich, dass Gas und Kohle veraltete Technologien darstellen und definitiv schwer das Klima beeinträchtigen....
Dagegen ist Atomkraft im vergleich nicht einmal erwähnenswert. (Natürlich nicht nach Greenpeace-Seiten oder anderer Propaganda gegen Atomkraft)



> Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge hält sich die Sache mit der Verantwortung sehr in Grenzen und beschränkt sich rein auf das persönliche Gewissen.
> Und da dass bei vielen Leuten sehr unzuverlässig ist, sehe ich nicht ein, warum es pauschal mit sehr, sehr großen Summen entschädigt werden soll.


Ähm... dann sehe ich mich nicht verannlasst, mich zu bilden! Wenn ich als Sozialschmarotzer (überspitzt) soviel bekomme wie ein Vorstand...
Denn ich arbeite ja auch zu Hause, mache Bewerbungen usw 
Das führt zu einer Rückentwicklung. Man muss begreifen, dass man sich nach oben kämpfen muss für geld und dass das Geld nicht einfach umgeschichtet werden kann. Das wäre sinnfrei und Kommunismusähnlich


----------



## JePe (26. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bafög ist
> -(fast zu) knapp



"Bafoeg" steht fuer Budesausbildungsfoerderungsgesetz. Beachte bitte die Unterstreichung. Wem es nicht genuegt, dem steht es frei, bei der KfW einen weitgehend bonitaetsunabhaengigen (Ausnahme: Privatinsolvenz) aber verzinslichen Studienkredit zu beantragen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> -führt in der aktuellen Form zu Studienabbrüchen
> -schwer zu bekommen



Belege, bitte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> -staatlich, und der Staat sollte ja nicht noch mehr zahlen, kann also keine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle sein.



Ein paar Posts frueher hast Du noch kategorisch das Gegenteil gefordert - Bildung(swege) zu verstaatlichen. Wie haetten wir´s denn nun gerne ... ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die etwas verbessern wollen und Leuten, die Elend toll finden...



Die Linke findet das "Elend" von ALG II-Beziehern sogar ganz grossartig. Ohne diese Zielgruppe gaebe es diese Zirkustruppe naemlich schon lange nicht mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht man sich mal die Mühe, das gesamte System mit all seinen Auswirkungen zu durchdenken, sollte einem nach sehr kurzer Zeit auffallen, dass z.B. Atommüll nicht "niemanden", nicht mal "wenige" betrifft...



Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils "betrifft" die Endlagerung von sog. Atommuell zwar grundsaetzlich jeden - aber ohne negative Auswirkungen. Ob es Dir und anderen passt oder nicht: es gibt auch Zuspruch zur Kernenergie in diesem Land. Und zwar laengst nicht nur von VATTENFALL.

Wie sieht der erfolgversprechende Gegenentwurf der Linken aus? Auf jedes Dach Solarzellen? Die bringen wenig, wenn sich dicke, schwarze Russwolken von chinesischen Kohlekraftwerken vor die Sonne schieben ...

... aber vielleicht verbietet die Linke denen ja, ganz im Geiste der Deglobalisierung, den Ueberflug der deutschen Staatsgrenze? Natuerlich muesste man die dann etsprechend sichern. Frau Wegener weiss hierzu sicher interessante Ideen beizusteuern.

Der Energiebedarf muss auf ein langfristig abdeckbares Niveau gesenkt werden. Global. Alle Arten der Energieerzeugung muessen vorurteilsfrei geprueft und die umweltschonendsten vorangetrieben werden. Alles andere ist Dogmatik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge hält sich die Sache mit der Verantwortung sehr in Grenzen und beschränkt sich rein auf das persönliche Gewissen.
> Und da dass bei vielen Leuten sehr unzuverlässig ist, sehe ich nicht ein, warum es pauschal mit sehr, sehr großen Summen entschädigt werden soll.



Beispiele, bitte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Tja da gehen dir die argumente aus



Nö, da weigere ich mich schlichtweg, in einem Thread zu Linken den Sinn und die Finanzierbarkeit der politischen Agenda von FDP und Grünen zu vergleichen.



> Schon klar, dass man sich nicht jeden monat nen neuen pc kaufen kann - sonst ist es aber ausreichend, nicht mehr.



Also im Falle meiner Freundin reicht es in keinem Monat, sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen - sonst ist es ausreichend, stimmt.
In einer Stadt mit vergleichsweise günstigen Mieten und ohne Studiengebühren.
Wie der gleiche Betrag auch noch ausreichen soll, wenn die Studenten einen nenneswerten Anteil an der Hochschulfinanzierung tragen sollen, ist schwer vorstellbar.



> Für dich ist es 50%... wir reden aneinader vorbei



Wenn du mir zeigst, wo ich das geschrieben habe, mach ich mir die Mühe, rauszuchen, wieso auch 5% mehr Gewinn mit einer Erhöhrung des Risikos einhergehen.



> Hatte man denn schon mal alles unter Kontrolle und sich um alles gesorgt? Nein! Und aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich.



*Applaus*
Nette Einsicht. Was sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach daraus lernen, dass es unmöglich ist, ein einzelnes System 100% unter Kontrolle zu haben, wenn man weiß, dass es schwerwiegende Folgen hat, wenn man es einmal nicht unter Kontrolle hat und die Alternative mehrerer (interagierender) Systeme zur Auswahl steht?



> Wir kümmern uns primär um uns, die anderen sollen das auch tun.



Womit wir wieder bei den erweiterten Möglichkeiten des ohnehin schon überlegenen im Kapitalismus sind.



> Was ist denn fortschrittlicher? Investition in eine begrenzte Region oder in ein bodenloses Fass, dass da heißt: Arme Länder in Afrika, Amerika und Asien ?!



Aus Sicht der begrenzten Region Europa oder aus Sicht der Menschheit?



> Macht man sich mal gedanken über Kohle/gas und vergleicht das, wird deutlich, dass Gas und Kohle veraltete Technologien darstellen und definitiv schwer das Klima beeinträchtigen....
> Dagegen ist Atomkraft im vergleich nicht einmal erwähnenswert. (Natürlich nicht nach Greenpeace-Seiten oder anderer Propaganda gegen Atomkraft)



Wenn dir wenigstens die Propaganda angucken würdest (eigene Durchdenken verschiedener Optionen ist heutzutage ja nicht mal mehr nötig, gibt ja alles fertig durchgekaut), dann würdest du bemerken, dass nicht mal Greenpeace die Atomkraft als Klimaschädlich ansieht.
Aber Klimawandel ist halt nicht das einzigste Problem, nicht mal annähernd. (womit wir schon wieder beim Scheuklappen-Denken wären)



> Ähm... dann sehe ich mich nicht verannlasst, mich zu bilden! Wenn ich als Sozialschmarotzer (überspitzt) soviel bekomme wie ein Vorstand...
> Denn ich arbeite ja auch zu Hause, mache Bewerbungen usw
> Das führt zu einer Rückentwicklung. Man muss begreifen, dass man sich nach oben kämpfen muss für geld und dass das Geld nicht einfach umgeschichtet werden kann. Das wäre sinnfrei und Kommunismusähnlich



Das wäre nicht nur Kommunismusähnlich, das wäre einer der Grundgedanken ders Kommunismus.
Und wie du gerade demonstierst, hat das System durchaus Potential:
Wir haben schon den ersten Freiwilligen gefunden, der lieber 8h am Tag im Wischwasser wühlt und nach 60 Jahren mit Arthritis in den Vorruhestand muss.
Wird sicherlich auch nicht schwer, jemanden zu finden, der lieber bequem hinterm Schreibtisch sitzt und sich überlegt, in welchem Produkt die zur vorhandene Arbeitskraft am besten investiert wird.

Und das schöne daran: Beide machen den Job, den sie schöner finden und sind entsprechend engagiert bei der Sache - Win-Win.

Statt dessen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du im Moment eine weiterführende Karriere anstrebst, um mal mehr Geld zu bekommen, und blockierst damit Lehrkapazitäten, die bei anderen, eigen-motivierten Leuten besser angelegt werden. (Die sind aber vielleicht gerade dabei, in der Uni den Boden zu putzen, um das magere Gehalt der alleinerziehenden Mutter und damit den Lebensstandard der Geschwister ein bißchen zu verbessern)





JePe schrieb:


> "Bafoeg" steht fuer Budesausbildungsfoerderungsgesetz. Beachte bitte die Unterstreichung. Wem es nicht genuegt, dem steht es frei, bei der KfW einen weitgehend bonitaetsunabhaengigen (Ausnahme: Privatinsolvenz) aber verzinslichen Studienkredit zu beantragen.



Siehe oben - die Summen, die für die realen Kosten eines Studiums erforderlich sind, lassen sich durch Kredite nur scher decken bzw. bedeuten ein enorm hohes persönliches Risiko und eine hohe persönliche Belastung (was übrigens auch Volkswirtschaftlich schwachsinnig ist - wenn der typische Uniabgänger höherer 5-stellige Schuldenberge hat, sinkt die Zahl der Unternehmensgründer noch weiter)
Es ist somit nicht möglich, die Hochschulfinanzierung vermehrt den Studenten zu übertragen, erst recht nicht bei zeitgleicher Kürzung staatlicher Ausgaben (d.h. Bafög)



> Belege, bitte.



Soll ich jetzt ernsthaft Belege dafür raussuchen, dass ein erfolgreicher Bafögantrag mit einigem Bürokratieaufwand verbunden und die z.T. langen Bearbeitungszeiten für einige nur schwer finanziell zu überbrücken sind?
Oder dafür, dass Leute aufgrund auslaufendem Bafög ihr Studium abbrechen müssen?

Also bitte, da gibts nun wirklich genug Fälle, damit jeder, der sich mal n bissl mit den Lebensumständen von Studenten beschäftigt, n paar kennt.
(Alternativ verweise ich hiermit als Quelle auf die Warteschlange vor dem Büro der zuständigen Beamten)





> Ein paar Posts frueher hast Du noch kategorisch das Gegenteil gefordert - Bildung(swege) zu verstaatlichen. Wie haetten wir´s denn nun gerne ... ?



Bitte den Kontext betrachten: Wenn ich das Konzept der FDP auseinandernehmen, ist es nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, dass Argumente genannt werden, die nicht meiner eigenen Überzeugung entsprechen.



> Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils "betrifft" die Endlagerung von sog. Atommuell zwar grundsaetzlich jeden - aber ohne negative Auswirkungen.



"Keine negative Auswirkungen"   



> Wie sieht der erfolgversprechende Gegenentwurf der Linken aus? Auf jedes Dach Solarzellen? Die bringen wenig, wenn sich dicke, schwarze Russwolken von chinesischen Kohlekraftwerken vor die Sonne schieben ...



Afaik sieht der Gegenentwurf zumindest keine Technologietransfers, erweiterte Handelsabkommen und Milliardeninvestitionen in chinesische Industrie vor.




> Beispiele, bitte.



Ackermann, Mehdorn.
Für weitere siehe aktuelle Tagespresse.
Die größeren Fälle sind selten zu übersehen.


----------



## caine2011 (27. November 2008)

morgen warum entfernt ihr euch immer wieder von der topic is des so schwer

ich finde ruyven_macaran reaktion richtig auf sowas nicht zu antworten weil das die disskussion immer weiter vom sachlichen kern davonträgt

ach: warum is das thema nich in der rumpelkammer, da gehört die linke ja schon seit 19 jahren hin(keine doofen antworten wie, dass die linke noch gar net so lange ex., man diese frage als offtopic ansehen könnte und somit mein oberer post sinnlos)


----------



## caine2011 (27. November 2008)

hallo wer is hier student von euch?????????????????


kennt sich wer nich nur vom hörensagen damit aus??????

erst mal es ist nicht schwer zu kriegen wenn man nicht unbedingt den höchstsatz will und selbst mit anteiligeb bafög hat man genug. das problem ist das rumgerenne auf die behörden neben des studiums.

wer noten hat die gut genug sind, kann in ein bundesland ziehen indem keine studiengebühren existieren. Das ist absoluter fakt.

das problem an bafög ist das man es zur hälfte zurückzahlen darf.
aber jetzt kommt das tolle: ein mensch kann tatsächlich von 154€(Kindergeld) leben.

ich habe nur das kindergeld, kann studieren, habe genug zu essen und bezahle in meienem wohnheim 100€ miete auf 28qm.

von 54€ kann man sich genug zu essen leisten und die klamotten müssen halt länger halten.


es gab mal eine formale analyse was zum leben pro monat tatsächlich nötig sei: das ergebnis um die 180-200€ es geht auch mit noch weniger, wenn die wohnungen stattlich gestützt werden.

um irgendwelchen fragen vorzubeugen, ich kann mir auch obst gemüse und ein abwechslungsreiches nahrungsangebot zusammenstellen.

Für den rechner der jetzt neben mir steht habe ich trotz abitur von 1,5 einen monat in der industrie akkord gearbeitet.









ach ja ich bin trotzdem für die fdp die die freiheit der märkte fordert und nnicht die linke die meiner meinung nach gar nichts fordert.


es ist einfach elementar sich zu fragen ob eine partei den fortschritt antreiben kann, die rückschrittliches fordert(inallen länder wo mindestlöhne eingeführt wurden, hat man sie von beginn so niedrig angesetzt das sie eigentlich schon zu beginn erfüllt waren(polen),oder ind en anderen ländern immer weiter nach unten gesetzt(gb))

Edit:





> WWie sieht der erfolgversprechende Gegenentwurf der Linken aus? Auf jedes Dach Solarzellen? Die bringen wenig, wenn sich dicke, schwarze Russwolken von chinesischen Kohlekraftwerken vor die Sonne schieben ...ie sieht der erfolgversprechende Gegenentwurf der Linken aus? Auf jedes Dach Solarzellen? Die bringen wenig, wenn sich dicke, schwarze Russwolken von chinesischen Kohlekraftwerken vor die Sonne schieben ...



woher kommen denn deine tollen meteorologiekenntnisse??????



> Afaik sieht der Gegenentwurf zumindest keine Technologietransfers, erweiterte Handelsabkommen und Milliardeninvestitionen in chinesische Industrie vor.



steht wo genau????????? wie kann ich nachvollziehen dass du das nicht frei erfindest??????


gruß


----------



## theLamer (27. November 2008)

> Nette Einsicht. Was sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach daraus lernen, dass es unmöglich ist, ein *einzelnes System 100% unter Kontrolle zu haben*, wenn man weiß, dass es schwerwiegende Folgen hat, wenn man es einmal nicht unter Kontrolle hat und die Alternative mehrerer (interagierender) Systeme zur Auswahl steht?


Was ich damit sagen wollte: Man hat sich nie wirklich sorgen darum gemacht und die riskiken nicht minimiert...
Es ist meiner Meinung aber duchaus möglich, das System ein wenig zu kontrollieren und Stabilität und Sicherheit zu schaffen. 
Das fettgedruckte habe ich nicht gesagt, aber sag du mir im gegenzug mal n system, dass man 100% unter kontrolle hat (und nicht 99,999%) !



> Womit wir wieder bei den erweiterten Möglichkeiten des ohnehin schon überlegenen im Kapitalismus sind.


Meins war in bezug auf eine nation gemeint, zu der bekanntlich alle bevölkerungsgrippen gehören. Meine Aussage sollte sagen, dass wir nicht Weltretter sein können und erstmal unsere Probleme in den Griff bekommen müssen.



> Aus Sicht der begrenzten Region Europa oder aus Sicht der Menschheit?


Mal wieder was zynisches: Wenn du die menschen dort besser versorgst und ernährst, bekommen die mehr kinder und das elend breitet sich weiter aus. Im endeffekt hast du so geld in NIX inverstiert und es aus dem Fenster geworfen... 
[Ich weiß, dass dies jegliche Moral verachtend ist  ]



> Wenn dir wenigstens die Propaganda angucken würdest (eigene Durchdenken verschiedener Optionen ist heutzutage ja nicht mal mehr nötig, gibt ja alles fertig durchgekaut), dann würdest du bemerken, dass nicht mal Greenpeace die Atomkraft als Klimaschädlich ansieht.
> Aber Klimawandel ist halt nicht das einzigste Problem, nicht mal annähernd. (womit wir schon wieder beim Scheuklappen-Denken wären)


*Applaus* Dann zäl mal die weiteren Gegenargumente für Kohle+Gas auf 
Gegen Atomkrafst spricht nur der Müll, und der kann auch sicher gelagert werden.



> Und das schöne daran: Beide machen den Job, den sie schöner finden und sind entsprechend engagiert bei der Sache


Nein. Der eine ist demotiviert, weil er höheres Potential besitzt und mit dem anderen gleichgestellt wird. Hier ligt bei dir der argumentative bruch (geiles wort?!) vor. 



> Statt dessen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du im Moment eine weiterführende Karriere anstrebst, um mal mehr Geld zu bekommen, und blockierst damit Lehrkapazitäten, die bei anderen, eigen-motivierten Leuten besser angelegt werden. (Die sind aber vielleicht gerade dabei, in der Uni den Boden zu putzen, um das magere Gehalt der alleinerziehenden Mutter und damit den Lebensstandard der Geschwister ein bißchen zu verbessern)


Ähm... ich bin schüler und meine schwester bekommt ihr studium von meinen eltern finanziert 
Vor allem gedenke ich Physik zu studieren und da werde ich mit offnen armen empfangen und blockiere keine Lehrkapazitäten ^^



> morgen warum entfernt ihr euch immer wieder von der topic is des so schwer
> 
> ich finde ruyven_macaran reaktion richtig auf sowas nicht zu antworten weil das die disskussion immer weiter vom sachlichen kern davonträgt


Wer hat denn mit den langen posts über grundsatzdiskussionen angefangen? Ich antworte nur auf ryuven, er hat angefangen sich von "der Linken" zuerst zur FDP und dann über Gott und die Welt z entfernen.... Dabei werden haltlose argumente verwendet, die ich doch wohl widerlegen darf oder wenigstens eine begründung fordern ?



> ach: warum is das thema nich in der rumpelkammer, da gehört die linke ja schon seit 19 jahren hin


Die Rumpelkammer ist auf zu hohem niveau als dass man sich dort über "die Linke überhält" 

Man höre Caine2011 und stelle fest: FDP statt Linke  

greetz


----------



## caine2011 (27. November 2008)

ich frag mich sowieso warum die linke hier so leidenschaftlich verteidigt wird!!!!!!!!!!
ach und ich bin sowieso für qualitativ hochwerttige posts und nicht für ellenlange die zuvorgesagtes wiederholen


ich glaub wir bräuchten mal jemand der alles gesagte sowohl der einen seite als auch gegenseite kurz zusammenfasst


----------



## JePe (27. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also im Falle meiner Freundin reicht es in keinem Monat, sich einen neuen PC zu kaufen - sonst ist es ausreichend, stimmt.



Jede andere Erwartungshaltung ist auch abwegig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einer Stadt mit vergleichsweise günstigen Mieten und ohne Studiengebühren.
> Wie der gleiche Betrag auch noch ausreichen soll, wenn die Studenten einen nenneswerten Anteil an der Hochschulfinanzierung tragen sollen, ist schwer vorstellbar.



Das wuerde ich auf mangelnde Informiertheit zurueckfuehren. Da, wo es Studiengebuehren gibt (gab), gibt (gab) es auch die Moeglichkeit, diese als Darlehen aufzunehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt ernsthaft Belege dafür raussuchen(...)



Wenn Du als Gespraechspartner ernst genommen werden moechtest: ja.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Keine negative Auswirkungen"



Falls es welche gibt, haette ich gerne ... ja, genau. Belege. Ich biete im Gegenzug Belege zur Umweltverschmutzung durch fossile Brennstoffe an.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik sieht der Gegenentwurf zumindest keine Technologietransfers, erweiterte Handelsabkommen und Milliardeninvestitionen in chinesische Industrie vor.



"Links" loest die Umweltverschmutzung also dadurch, dass man Boomregionen wie China, Indien etc. vom globalen Wachstum abkoppelt und dazu zwingt, im vorindustriellen Stadium zu verharren? Klingt nach Afrika 2.0 ... ist bei zwei Nuklearmaechten aber ein wenig risikoreicher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ackermann, Mehdorn.
> Für weitere siehe aktuelle Tagespresse.
> Die größeren Fälle sind selten zu übersehen.



Aha. Wenn eine grosse deutsche WC-Lektuere mit vier Buchstaben mehrere Wochen ueber "Florida-Rolf" und "Mallorca-Karin" berichtet, redet sich die Linke in Rage und beweint, alle Empfaenger sozialer Transferleistungen wuerden in unertraeglicher Weise ueber einen Kamm geschoren. Das haelt sie aber nicht davon ab, auf Ackermann (den ein Praesidentschaftskandidat gar verhaften wollte) und Mehdorn stellvertretend fuer das verhasste Kapital einzupruegeln?

Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Fruehling, ein paar unserioese (?) Manager keinen Fehler im System.

Und natuerlich haette ich hier ebenfalls gerne Zahlen und Belege fuer die "grossen Sumen", mit denen die Genannten "entschaedigt" werden sollen oder bereits wurden. Derlei konnte ich der Presse naemlich nicht entnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich habe nur das kindergeld, kann studieren, habe genug zu essen und bezahle in meienem wohnheim 100€ miete auf 28qm.



Nett. Bei mir waren es 190€ für knapp 12m². Darf man fragen, wo so verdammt niedrige Preise üblich sind?



> von 54€ kann man sich genug zu essen leisten



Ich bin beeindruckt. Mit 10€ pro Woche würde ich echt nicht auskommen.
Würde mich mal interessieren, was da für ein Essensplan bei rauskommt.



> und die klamotten müssen halt länger halten.



Wie auch immer das gehen soll.
Ich persönlich würde spätestens dann scheitern, wenn die Schuhsohle mal n Loch hat (größenbedingt ~120€ min.)


Ach ja: Selbst wenn du in ein Land ohne Studiengebühren gezogen bist (Umzugskosten?) dürften zumindest noch die Semestergebühren von i.d.R. ~100€ (ohne erweiterte Mobilität) anfallen - sind also nur ~140€/Monat drin  
Kosten für Studienmaterial fehlen auch noch.
(trotzdem wäre es imho immer noch ne Leistung, mit weniger als dem 3-fachen auszukommen und ein brauchbares Leben zu führen)




> steht wo genau????????? wie kann ich nachvollziehen dass du das nicht frei erfindest??????



Was man nicht macht, steht natürlich nirgendwo 




theLamer schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte: Man hat sich nie wirklich sorgen darum gemacht und die riskiken nicht minimiert...
> Es ist meiner Meinung aber duchaus möglich, das System ein wenig zu kontrollieren und Stabilität und Sicherheit zu schaffen.



Hat man sich keine Gedanken gemacht?
Also mir sind mehrfach Artikel aufgefallen, die die Gefahr von Spekulationsblasen thematisiert haben, gerade im Zuge des .com Zusammenbrauchs ein beliebtes Thema.
Und das ein wirklich großer Crash durch Finanzverknüpfungen weltweite Folgen haben kann, weiß man spätestens seit 1929.

Nö, Gedanken waren da.
Das Problem ist, dass das System niemanden dazu bringt, sie zur Vermeidung eines Crashs einzusetzen.
Solange der persönliche Profit das oberste Ziel ist, strebt jeder nur danach, bis kurz vor dem Ende das meiste herauszuholen und dann rechtzeitig abzubrechen.
Dass das der Mehrheit nicht gelingen kann und es somit im Durchschnitt allen schlechter geht, ist eigentlich klar - aber genauso wie beim Glücksspiel hält es niemanden auf.



> Das fettgedruckte habe ich nicht gesagt, aber sag du mir im gegenzug mal n system, dass man 100% unter kontrolle hat (und nicht 99,999%) !



Warum sollte ich die etwas zeigen, von dem ich selbst sage, dass es nicht existiert?
Noch mal zur Wiederholung:
Mein Ansatz ist, dass mehrere parrallele Systeme, sprich eine global deutlich schwächer vernetzte Wirtschaft, bei großen Störungen in einem der Systeme mehrheitlich weiter funktionieren und damit auf globaler Ebene stabilisiernd wirken.
Und das funktioniert automatisch, ohne dass von außen eine Regulation nötig wäre, die politisch sowieso nur schwer umzusetzen ist, solange das Geschäft läuft und eine Steigerung der Wirtschaftsliberalität Gewinn verspricht.



> Meine Aussage sollte sagen, dass wir nicht Weltretter sein können und erstmal unsere Probleme in den Griff bekommen müssen.



Womit wir uns langsam wieder den Themen der Linken annähern.
Frage an dich: Wann glaubst du, werden wir (alle?) "unsere Probleme" als "gelöst" betrachten?



> Mal wieder was zynisches: Wenn du die menschen dort besser versorgst und ernährst, bekommen die mehr kinder und das elend breitet sich weiter aus. Im endeffekt hast du so geld in NIX inverstiert und es aus dem Fenster geworfen...
> [Ich weiß, dass dies jegliche Moral verachtend ist  ]



Den Zynismus teile ich übrigens 
Aber es gibt auch noch andere Hilfeformen, als einen Sack Reiß hinzustellen.
Zum Glück kommen auch die Entwicklungshilfeorganisationen auf den Trichter, dass z.B. ein bißchen Forschung, was und wie vor Ort optimal gedeiht und ein bißchen Schule, die dieses Wissen vor Ort verbreitet, wesentlich mehr zur Lösung von Nahrungsproblemen beiträgt.
(Oft wäre es schon interessant genug, einfach mal etwas nicht zu machen: Z.B. nicht den Aufbau von Strukturen zu unterstützen, die wir selbst wieder loswerden wollen, nicht fortschrittliche Technologien zurückhalten, für die man so trotzdem kein Geld bekommt, weil sie sich niemand leisten kann, nicht unsere Müllprobleme exportieren, nicht die Ausrüstung für Kriege produzieren,...)



> Gegen Atomkrafst spricht nur der Müll, und der kann auch sicher gelagert werden.



Alle bisher erfolgreichen geglückten Lagerungssysteme -sprich Zwischenlager- sind mit nenneswerten Kosten verbunden, die über die benötigten Jahrzehntausende betrachtet enorme Summen verschlingen. (Genaue Zahlen sind schlecht zu ergoogeln -alle Begriffe werden auch in AKW-Debatten genutzt- aber ich konnte zumindest ~3Milliarden für bisherige Castortransporte und 21,5 Millionen/a allein für die Pflege der Schächte in Gorleben -d.h. noch gänzlich ohne die eigentliche Lagerung- ermitteln. So oder so: Mit Inflationszuschlag -bei so langen Zeiträumen nicht zu unterschätzen- sind über die benötigte Lagerungszeit min. 3, eher 4 stellige Milliardensummen zu erwarten)
Alle mir aktuell bekannten Versuche einer unbeaufsichtigten, kostenneutralen Lagerung haben sich als unsicher erwiesen.



> Nein. Der eine ist demotiviert, weil er höheres Potential besitzt und mit dem anderen gleichgestellt wird. Hier ligt bei dir der argumentative bruch  vor.



Wer besitzt was für eine Art von Potential?



> Wer hat denn mit den langen posts über grundsatzdiskussionen angefangen? Ich antworte nur auf ryuven, er hat angefangen sich von "der Linken" zuerst zur FDP und dann über Gott und die Welt z entfernen.... Dabei werden haltlose argumente verwendet, die ich doch wohl widerlegen darf oder wenigstens eine begründung fordern ?



Genaugenommen mach ich das gleiche. Ausgangspunkt war die These, dass nicht nur die Linke, sondern z.B. auch FDP und Union mit einem populistischen und politisch eingeschränkt brauchbarem Program zu Wahlen antreten.
Da kann man natürlich eine eigene Diskussion drauf aufbauen, im Rahmen dieses Threads habe ich sie aber spätestens an dem Punkt abgebrochen, an dem es um die Frage ging, wer unrealistischer ist - FDP oder Grüne 




JePe schrieb:


> Das wuerde ich auf mangelnde Informiertheit zurueckfuehren. Da, wo es Studiengebuehren gibt (gab), gibt (gab) es auch die Moeglichkeit, diese als Darlehen aufzunehmen.



Da scheint wirklich ein Informationsdefizit vorzuliegen. (Nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei der Mehrheit der betroffenen Studenten und den verantwortlichen Politikern. Z.B. In Hamburg wurde die nachträgliche Änderung auf nachgelagerte Gebühren als Erfolg gefeiert)

So oder so bleibt aber das Problem, dass auch auf dieser Grundlage ein Ausbau der Studiengebühren ein Finanzierung der Universitäten durch hohe Verschuldung der Studenten bedeutet.



> Falls es welche gibt, haette ich gerne ... ja, genau.



Es gehört viel dazu, dass ich (trotz akzeptablem Sprachniveaus) die Diskussion mit jemandem aufgrund des Diskussionsverhaltens abbreche.
Die Forderung, ich solle Belegen, dass Atommüll und dessen Lagerung mit irgendwelchen negativen Folgen verbunden ist, gehört eindeutig dazu.

*Abbruch* 
*Hinwendung zu wenigstens leicht sinnvollerer Zeitverwendung*


----------



## theLamer (27. November 2008)

> Ich bin beeindruckt. Mit 10€ pro Woche würde ich echt nicht auskommen.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, was da für ein Essensplan bei rauskommt.


Es geht...@ryuven_macaran:... deine Biowurst kostet ja auch 5€ pro 100g 



> Wer besitzt was für eine Art von Potential?


Das elektrische Potential, weißt du? Die Bezugsspannung zum geerdeten Gehäuse  Was denn sonst?


Ich wiederhole meine Aussagen nicht noch 3mal und schreibe solche langen posts... auf nahezu alles was du schreibst finden sich in meinen vorigen posts antworten...
Langsam wird es absurd


----------



## JePe (27. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gehört viel dazu, dass ich (trotz akzeptablem Sprachniveaus) die Diskussion mit jemandem aufgrund des Diskussionsverhaltens abbreche.
> Die Forderung, ich solle Belegen, dass Atommüll und dessen Lagerung mit irgendwelchen negativen Folgen verbunden ist, gehört eindeutig dazu.



Tut mir furchtbar leid, dass mein "Diskussionsverhalten" (nicht mit dem Dreschen von Phrasen zufrieden geben)  Dir nicht zusagt.

Darf ich denn auf Belege zu den uebrigen Topics (Studienabbrueche, Entschaedigungszahlungen an Mehdorn & Co.) hoffen ... ?

Tja. Das dachte ich mir schon. Klassische linke Seifenblasenrhetorik. Kaum piekst man einmal rein, zerplatzt sie.


----------



## theLamer (27. November 2008)

> Tja. Das dachte ich mir schon. Klassische linke Seifenblasenrhetorik. Kaum piekst man einmal rein, zerplatzt sie.


Du nimmst mir meine Worte aus dem Mund 

Die FDP hat er ja verzweifelt versucht zu widerlegen, hat es aber nicht geschafft... (wie auch? )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2008)

Tatsächlich sehr schwierig, wenn Begriffe verwendet werden, die (z.B. laut Wikipedia) bis zu 13 verschiedene Bedeutungen haben, von denen keine einzige in den Kontext passt und eine Erläuterung dieser unpassenden Begriffswahl verweigert wird - mit der Begründung, man wolle sich nicht wiederholen. (Etwas, dass man dem Diskussionspartner z.T. in 3+ facher Ausführung abverlangt hat)



HIS-Studienabbrecherbefragung 1993/94 (neuere nicht zu online zu finden), Gründe für Studienabbruch, "finanzielle Gründe": 38%


----------



## JePe (27. November 2008)

"Finanzielle Gruende" als Ursache in einer (antiken) Befragung sind subjektiv, aber kein wirklicher Beleg dafuer, dass die Hoehe von Bafoeg zum Abbruch gefuehrt hat. 1998 ging man uebrigens noch von 13 Prozent aus (Studienabbruch - Typologie und Moeglichkeiten der Abbruchquotenbestimmung, HIS Kurzinformation A5/98), 2001 gab es eine grundlegende Reform des Bafoeg. Aber O.K., wenn schon nicht die (vierzehn Jahre alte) Zahl, so anerkenne ich immerhin die Antwort als solche.

Den aktuellen HIS-Bericht findest Du uerigens hier. Ohne Zahlen, leider.

Wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagst, wofuer Herr Mehdorn wann in welcher Hoehe etschaedigt wurde ... ? Es darf natuerlich auch Herr Ackermann sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2008)

Von meinem Mitschülern, die damals ebenfalls studiert haben, sind sechs (!!) vorzeitig von der Uni gegangen. Bei allen hat das Geld nicht mehr gereicht.
Es ging ja nicht mal um Studiengebühren oder sowas, man musste halt auch leben. Das kostet nunmal.
Außerdem machen solche Leute, die ein Zimmer oder sonst was in der Nähe einer Uni vermieten auch extreme Wucherpreise.

Dass Atomstrom nicht Klimaschätlich ist, ist doch ebenso eine nicht zutreffende Vermutung.
Wo kommt denn das Uran her?
Genau, es muss gefördert werden, mit riesigen Baggern und LKWs, es muss aufbereitet werden (nur Uran 235 kann man ja gebrauchen.
Was letzendlich die Endlagerung kostet, kann man noch nich annähernd abschätzen, es geht ja um einige tausend Jahre.
Wer sagt denn, dass die Saltzstöcke in 1000 Jahren überhaupt noch sicher sind und was ist mit möglichen Erdbeben oder geologischen Veränderungen?

Meiner Meinung nach kann nur die Weiterentwicklung von regenerativen Energiequellen sinnvoll sein und natürlich die Verbesserung von Energiespeichern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> "Finanzielle Gruende" als Ursache in einer (antiken) Befragung sind subjektiv, aber kein wirklicher Beleg dafuer, dass die Hoehe von Bafoeg zum Abbruch gefuehrt hat. 1998 ging man uebrigens noch von 13 Prozent aus (Studienabbruch - Typologie und Moeglichkeiten der Abbruchquotenbestimmung, HIS Kurzinformation A5/98), 2001 gab es eine grundlegende Reform des Bafoeg. Aber O.K., wenn schon nicht die (vierzehn Jahre alte) Zahl, so anerkenne ich immerhin die Antwort als solche.
> 
> Den aktuellen HIS-Bericht findest Du uerigens hier. Ohne Zahlen, leider.



Genau die anderen beiden Quellen hab ich auch gefunden 
Leider setzt das Kurzinfo den Schwerpunkt auf die Folgen keine Zahlen waren auch nicht brauchbar. (93/94 wurden übrigens "18%" unterm "Hauptgrund" geführt, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich die Kurzinfo-Zahl auch darauf bezieht. Bei der Frage "reicht das Geld" sollte man imho aber alle Fälle betrachten, bei denen es eine Rolle spielt. Wer im Studium nicht mehr mitkommt, weil er soviel jobt, beendet es zwar schlussendlich wegen schlechter Ergebnisse - aber das liegt nicht an den Studienanforderungen)



> Wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagst, wofuer Herr Mehdorn wann in welcher Hoehe etschaedigt wurde ... ? Es darf natuerlich auch Herr Ackermann sein.



Ließ dir die Ausgangszeilen noch mal genau durch, ersterer Teil steht schon drin: Es wurde zuvor die These aufgestellt, dass Personen in Führungsposition u.a. wegen ihrer großen Verantwortung ein höheres Gehalt stellen.
Da ein Versagen in dieser Position aber keine negativen Konsequenzen für sie persönlich haben (ich denke, Fälle in denen Führungskräfte mit Prämie einen Konzern verließen, der unter ihrer Führung abrutschte, muss ich wirklich nicht raussuchen?), bleibt als einzige "Mehrbelastung", die die Verantwortung mit sich bringt, mögliche Gewissensbisse.
Und deswegen ein höheres Gehalt als die sprichwörtliche Putze zu bekommen hab ich als "Entschädigung" bezeichnet.


Jetzt ist aber mal Schluß mit Offtopic, hier gehts um die Linke


----------



## JePe (28. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Frage "reicht das Geld" sollte man imho aber alle Fälle betrachten, bei denen es eine Rolle spielt. Wer im Studium nicht mehr mitkommt, weil er soviel jobt, beendet es zwar schlussendlich wegen schlechter Ergebnisse - aber das liegt nicht an den Studienanforderungen)



Wenn 13 (oder meinetwegen auch 18) Prozent der Abbrecher aus wirtschaftlichen Gruenden ihr Studium beenden - bedeutet das aber auch, dass die verbleibenden 87 (oder 82) Prozent dazu keinen Grund sahen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass nicht etwa 13 (oder 18 ...) Prozent aller Studierenden aus vorgeblicher oder tatsaechlicher Geldnot abbrechen.

Was ist mit denen, die nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gruenden abgebrochen haben? Kann die Gesellschaft von denen das gewaehrte Bafoeg 1:1 zurueckverlangen ... ?

Jedes System, an dem mehr Menschen teilnehmen als einer, ist ein Kompromiss. Rein nach den Zahlen zu urteilen, scheint Bafoeg kein so schlechter zu sein ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ließ dir die Ausgangszeilen noch mal genau durch, ersterer Teil steht schon drin: Es wurde zuvor die These aufgestellt, dass Personen in Führungsposition u.a. wegen ihrer großen Verantwortung ein höheres Gehalt stellen.
> Da ein Versagen in dieser Position aber keine negativen Konsequenzen für sie persönlich haben (ich denke, Fälle in denen Führungskräfte mit Prämie einen Konzern verließen, der unter ihrer Führung abrutschte, muss ich wirklich nicht raussuchen?), bleibt als einzige "Mehrbelastung", die die Verantwortung mit sich bringt, mögliche Gewissensbisse.
> Und deswegen ein höheres Gehalt als die sprichwörtliche Putze zu bekommen hab ich als "Entschädigung" bezeichnet.



Das macht es eher schlimmer als besser. Und der eigentlichen Frage (naemlich nach dem Fehlverhalten von Herrn Mehdorn oder Ackermann) weichst Du unveraendert aus.

Die Deutsche Bahn AG hat im Geschaeftsjahr 2007 unter Mehdorn die beste Bilanz ihrer Firmengeschichte vorgelegt. Die Bezuege der Vorstaende sind, verglichen mit konkurrierenden Unternehmen im Ausland, unterdurchschnittlich; 2009 wird man mit Blick auf die sich abzeichnende Rezession auf Erhoehungen verzichten.

Bei Herrn Ackermann sieht es aehnlich aus. Er ist zwar der am zweitbesten verdienende deutsche Manager (ca. 14 Mio. EURO im Jahr 2007) - bekommt aber weniger als Dieter Bohlen. "Seine" Deutsche Bank verdient trotz Kreditkrise immer noch Geld und ist weit davon entfernt, den Staat um welches zu bitten. Geschweige denn, dass er "Cherry cherry lady" singt.

In beiden von Dir angefuehrten Beispielen erkenne ich kein verantwortungsloses Handeln - ganzheitlich und vorurteilsfrei betrachtet eher das Gegenteil. Wusstest Du, dass Herr Lafontaine dem Vorstand der KfW angehoert? Welche Konsequenzen schlaegst Du fuer Ihn als Sanktion fuer das Lehman Brothers-Debakel vor?

Und wieso ist es "offtopic", wenn ich ein paar von der Linken gestreute Legenden hinterfrage ... ?


----------



## caine2011 (28. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Bei Herrn Ackermann sieht es aehnlich aus. Er ist zwar der am zweitbesten verdienende deutsche Manager (ca. 14 Mio. EURO im Jahr 2007) - bekommt aber weniger als Dieter Bohlen. "Seine" Deutsche Bank verdient trotz Kreditkrise immer noch Geld und ist weit davon entfernt, den Staat um welches zu bitten. Geschweige denn, dass er "Cherry cherry lady" singt.


lustige vorstelllung, dann hätte die deutsche bank aber glaube icg ein ziemliches imageproblem



> In beiden von Dir angefuehrten Beispielen erkenne ich kein verantwortungsloses Handeln - ganzheitlich und vorurteilsfrei betrachtet eher das Gegenteil. Wusstest Du, dass Herr Lafontaine dem Vorstand der KfW angehoert? Welche Konsequenzen schlaegst Du fuer Ihn als Sanktion fuer das Lehman Brothers-Debakel vor?
> 
> Und wieso ist es "offtopic", wenn ich ein paar von der Linken gestreute Legenden hinterfrage ... ?




muhahahahaha

ich sehe schon die gegenargumentation unserer linken seite

ja das machen ja aber alle großen parteiengenauso, sowohl spd als auch cdu usw. haben fast alle mitglieder in einem aufsichtsrat sitzen.

vorhersehbar

das problem an der sache ist nur das die blockparteien keine kruden ansichten über die möglichkeit von real existierenden sozialismus haben und versuchen diese zu nutzen um wähler mit populistischen mitteln auf ihre seite zu ziehen,


außerdem wäre es vom moralischen standpunkt mehr als fragwürdig, so zu handeln wie man handelt bloß weiles alle anderen auch tun(das wäre ein anderes thema der deutschen geschichte)


ich frage mich gerade warum sich der "fanclub" von ruyven_macaran nicht mehr meldet.........

bitte weiterhin schön sachlich bleiben so haben wir noch genug gesprächsstoff


@offtopicp.s. warum ist einer von den leuten die heiß diskutiert haben gesperrt, thelamer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Was ist mit denen, die nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gruenden abgebrochen haben? Kann die Gesellschaft von denen das gewaehrte Bafoeg 1:1 zurueckverlangen ... ?



Nach aktuellen Regelungen nur die üblichen 50%, wäre aber etwas, womit ich moralisch kein Problem hätte, wenn es keine finanziell begründeten Abbrüche mehr gibt.
(Vor allem weil sich dieses System auch noch netterweise dem "Schaden" anpasst: Wer nach nem Semester feststellt, dass studieren ihm nicht liegt, zahlt vergleichsweise wenig - wer 10 Semester studiert und dann mit dem Ziel "freischaffender Künstler" abbricht, soll ruhig mehr zahlen. Aber es muss halt gewährleistet sein, dass nicht jemand sein Studium 1-2 Semester vor Abschluss abbrechen muss, weil er kein Bafög mehr kriegt)

Anzumerken wäre aber noch, dass von den 63% Abbrecheren, bei denen finanzielle Aspekte überhaupt keine Rolle gespielt haben, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Bafög zurückzuholen ist.



> Rein nach den Zahlen zu urteilen, scheint Bafoeg kein so schlechter zu sein ...



Es gibt schlimmere, aber in seiner derzeitigen Form ist Bafög imho hart am Limit, hohe Studiengebühren sind so nicht mehr möglich.



> Das macht es eher schlimmer als besser. Und der eigentlichen Frage (naemlich nach dem Fehlverhalten von Herrn Mehdorn oder Ackermann) weichst Du unveraendert aus.



Wenn das deine eigentliche Frage ist, frag ich mal zurück, warum ich die beantworten sollte?
Meine Aussage ist nicht, dass sich diese Personen fehlverhalten, meine Aussage ist nur, dass sie nicht den anschein erwecken, als ob sie von ihrem Gewissen zerfressen werden (und sowohl der Sparkurs der einen DB als auch die Restrukturierungsmaßnahmen im Vorfeld des Börsenganges der anderen DB würde dafür genug anlass bieten)
Damit bleibt für mich weiterhin die Frage offen, womit solche Leute ihren abnormen Stundenlohn moralisch rechtfertigen wollen.
Mehr als Arbeiten kann man nicht, sie tragen von ihrem Job keinerlei körperliche Schäden davon (im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen, deutlich schlechter bezahlten Berufen), geistige Schäden sind bis auf weiteres nicht erkennbar und selbst wenn man Systeme favorisiert, in denen jeder seine Ausbildung vorfinanzieren müsste (was ich für falsch halte): Den Punkt haben die wohl längst überschritten.
Somit bleibe ich dabei: Beide machen einen Job, der für sie nicht mehr (eher weniger) Nachteile hat, als z.B. der einer Putzfrau - warum sollten sie dafür eine größere Gegenleistung erhalten?
(moralisch - kapitalistische Argumentationen ala "Seltenheit/kann kein anderer" kenne ich, sind imho in einer System-offenen Diskussion, ausgehend von den Menschen als solchen -nicht vom Geld-, fehl am Platze)



> Wusstest Du, dass Herr Lafontaine dem Vorstand der KfW angehoert? Welche Konsequenzen schlaegst Du fuer Ihn als Sanktion fuer das Lehman Brothers-Debakel vor?



Ich kenne die interne Struktur der KfW nicht.
Prinzipiell würde ich bei Positionen, die Fehlentscheidungen auf diesem Niveau ermöglichen, ein Versicherungssystem vorschlagen: Deutlich niedrigere Löhne, dafür werden große Mengen Kapital zur Pufferung derartiger Fehler zurückgehalten.
Werden doch hohe Gehälter gezahlt, ist ein angemessener, privater Haftungsrahmen denkbar.
(Würd mal sagen wenigstens 2 Jahresgehälter/Person wären denkbar und -in Anbetracht des doch recht weit über dem Armutsniveau liegenden Lebensstandard- nicht kritisch. Ließe sich auch mit einer optionalen Versicherung nach ersterem Vorbild kombinieren)



> Und wieso ist es "offtopic", wenn ich ein paar von der Linken gestreute Legenden hinterfrage ... ?



Wenn man es so sieht, ist es OnTopic.
Weiß gerade nicht, in wie weit dass 1:1 Argumentationen der Linken sind, wir sind jedenfalls über Gegenbeispiele zur FDP drauf gekommen.




Bezüglich Sperrung
Soweit ich die Verwarnungsstatistik interpretiere, hat TheLamer in den letzten Monaten gegen die Marktplatzregeln und das Urheberrecht verstoßen und sich im Rahmen eines Community-Contests falsch verhalten. Dafür hat er insgesamt 6 Punkte bekommen, was automatisch eine 1-wöchige Sperre nach sich zieht.
Ich selbst kann zu den Vorfällen nichts sagen (würde die Moderation auch nicht öffentlich diskutieren), ausführender Moderator war in allen Fällen Klutten.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber es muss halt gewährleistet sein, dass nicht jemand sein Studium 1-2 Semester vor Abschluss abbrechen muss, weil er kein Bafög mehr kriegt)



Kennst Du denn so einen Fall (in dem die Zahlung von Bafoeg eingestellt wurde und allein deshalb das Studium kurz vor Ende abgebrochen werden musste)?

Ich behaupte: es ist gewaehrleistet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anzumerken wäre aber noch, dass von den 63% Abbrecheren, bei denen finanzielle Aspekte überhaupt keine Rolle gespielt haben, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Bafög zurückzuholen ist.



63 Prozent vor vierzehn Jahren. Heute duerfte es ein Bruchteil sein - wir sprachen darueber. Anyway - worauf gruendet diese Annahme? Gerne mit Quellenangabe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und sowohl der Sparkurs der einen DB als auch die Restrukturierungsmaßnahmen im Vorfeld des Börsenganges der anderen DB würde dafür genug anlass bieten)



Warum arbeiten dann beide so profitabel und sind nicht auf Geld des Staates angewiesen? Irgendetwas muessen deren Manager wohl auch richtig gemacht haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit bleibt für mich weiterhin die Frage offen, womit solche Leute ihren abnormen Stundenlohn moralisch rechtfertigen wollen.



Immer wenn die Argumente knapp werden, muss die Moral herhalten. Vorzugsweise die eigene.

Nun gut, betrachten wir Dein Beispiel.

Die Reinigungsfachkraft - wofuer hat die Verantwortung? Genau. Fuer die Treppen und Fenster im fuenften Stockwerk.

Herr Mehdorn? Fuer eine viertel Million Mitarbeiter, gut 30 Milliarden Umsatz, die Mobilitaet von knapp zwei Milliarden Menschen (Anzahl Reisende / Jahr) und nicht zuletzt die Bewegung von Guetern mit allem, was daran haengt. Wenn er geht, muesste er ersetzt werden; wenn er fliegt, muesste er Arbeit finden - beides wird schwierig, da die Bahn AG quasi Monopolist ist.

Herr Ackermann? 80.000 unmittelbar Angestellte (uebrigens ist die Zahl seit 2006 kontinuierlich gestiegen - obwohl der pro Kopf-Umsatz im gleichen Zeitraum ebenso kontinuierlich zurueckgegangen ist), Kreditvergabe, als groesstes deutsches Geldhaus ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil am bargeldlosen Zahlungsverkehr. Immerhin duerfte er leichter zu ersetzen sein und blendende Jobchancen haben.

Der Unterschied zur Reinigungsfachkraft -solltest Du ihn ernstlich noch immer nicht erkant haben- heisst _Wertschoepfung_. Selbst wenn -was ich energisch bezweifle- beide wie die Reinigungsfachkraft eine 40 Stunden-Woche haetten, duerfte das auch schon die so ziemlich einzige Gemeinsamkeit sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kenne die interne Struktur der KfW nicht.



Die der beiden DB´s kennst Du auch nicht - was Dich nicht davon abhaelt, Diagnosen ueber die Gemuetszustaende ihrer Vorstaende zu stellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell würde ich bei Positionen, die Fehlentscheidungen auf diesem Niveau ermöglichen, ein Versicherungssystem vorschlagen: Deutlich niedrigere Löhne, dafür werden große Mengen Kapital zur Pufferung derartiger Fehler zurückgehalten.
> Werden doch hohe Gehälter gezahlt, ist ein angemessener, privater Haftungsrahmen denkbar.



Der Andrang nach solch einer Position duerfte ueberschaubar sein. Das braucht Dich aber nicht davon abzuhalten, es Herrn Lafontaine trotzdem vorzuschlagen. Bei der Gelegenheit koenntest Du ihn fragen, warum er zum Jahresende Reissaus (nicht das erste Mal, wie Du weisst) nimmt und seine Unwissenheit im konkreten Fallbeispiel mit butterweichen Ausreden a la "er koenne nicht an jeder Sitzung teilnehmen" und "wuesste gar nicht ueber alle Details Bescheid" als entschuldigt betrachtet.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2008)

Du bist der Meinung das eine einzelne Person um die 13Mio (Ackermann) verdienen sollte weil sie Verantwortung trägt für die sie im Ernstfall nicht gerade stehen muss sondern eine dicke Abfindung bekommt und nach spätestens einem Jahr Urlaub im nächsten Unternehmen an der Spitze sitzt?


----------



## JePe (28. November 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Gehaelter ausgehandelt werden sollten. Und irgendwer bei den DB´s war wohl der Meinung, dass Ackermann und Mehdorn ihr Geld wert sind.

Ich bin ausserdem der Meinung, dass die Politik sich aus Lohnverhandlungen heraushalten sollte - und zwar in beide Richtungen, also nach unten (Mindestlohn) und oben (Managergehaelter). Sie sollte sich auf die Schaffung von Rahmenbedingungen zurueckziehen - weshalb die Mindestloehne in ausgewaehlten Branchen, die sonst durch aus dem Ausland kommende Arbeitskraefte kaputtgedumpt wuerden, ja auch als Wettbewerbsinstrument akzeptabel sind. Als getarntes bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen (und das waeren von der Leistung abgekoppelte Lohnuntergrenzen letztlich) sind sie es nicht.

Beides begruende ich damit, dass Aussenstehenden nicht genuegend Informationen zur Verfuegung stehen, um zu beurteilen, ob ein Entgelt _angemessen_ ist.

Informationen zu den Bezuegen Lafontaines bei der KfW konnte ich uebrigens leider keine finden. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Gehaelter ausgehandelt werden sollten. Und irgendwer bei den DB´s war wohl der Meinung, dass Ackermann und Mehdorn ihr Geld wert sind.



Das Gehalt wird vom Vorstand ausgehandelt  und vom Aufsichtsrat abgenickt (nochmal) . Ein sehr "effektives" System. Und wenn die Werker 4% wollen wird es schwer.  (Mehdorn ca 20% mehr 2007)



Ich wäre froh wenn sich die Politik dort nicht einmischen müsste.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2008)

Dem Vorstand gehoeren auch Arbeitnehmervertreter an. Warum haben die nicht rebelliert?

Ich bleibe dabei - Aussenstehende allgemein und die Politik im Sinne des Gesetzgebers im besonderen sind gut beraten, sich aus derlei herauszuhalten. Ich wuesste auch wirklich nicht, was eine staatlich verordnete Deckelung von Bezuegen bringen sollte?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Dem Vorstand gehoeren auch Arbeitnehmervertreter an. Warum haben die nicht rebelliert?



Betriebsratsvorsitzende und so? Deren Gehälter richten sich doch meist an denen des Vorstands.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Kennst Du denn so einen Fall (in dem die Zahlung von Bafoeg eingestellt wurde und allein deshalb das Studium kurz vor Ende abgebrochen werden musste)?



Sogar persönlich.
Aufgrund der miserablen Studienbedingungen an der entsprechenden Schule gelang es in 3 aufeinander folgenden Semestern nicht, einen zum Abschluss des Studiums zu begegnen, ein weiteres Semester ging an anderer Stelle verloren. Macht 4 Semester über Regelstudienzeit, 2 waren noch via Bafög als Härtefallregelung drin, 2 weitere wurden noch über einen Studienkredit finanziert - 2 weitere (endlich der Kurs und dann noch Abschlussarbeit) hätten komplett aus eigener Tasche bezahlt werden (Als Student kriegt man nicht mal Sozialhilfe/AlgII), was nicht möglich war.
Ursprüngliche Pläne, das Geld in einer längeren Pause anzusparen, endeten letztendlich in eine Ausbildung mit anschließender Übernahme -> keine persönliche Katastrophe, aber 13 Semester Studium für die Katz.

Sicherlich: Oft haben die Studenten lange Studienverzögerungen auch mit zu verantworten, aber trotzdem wäre es Gesamtwirtschaftlich wohl sicher, ihnen die 1-2 Semester noch zuzubuttern, damit dann wenigstens die Ausbildung genutzt werden kann.



> 63 Prozent vor vierzehn Jahren. Heute duerfte es ein Bruchteil sein - wir sprachen darueber.



Wär ich mir nicht so sicher, die Bafögregelungen wurden zwar endlich an die zwischenzeitliche Entwicklung angepasst, Anfang der 90er waren sie afaik aber auch nicht so schlecht - man hat sie halt dann nur 10 Jahre auf dem Niveau gelassen... (2003 stieg die Zahl der Bafögempfänger erstmals über die Zahl von 1993)



> Anyway - worauf gruendet diese Annahme? Gerne mit Quellenangabe.



Logisches Denken. 
Die Mehrheit der Studenten bekommt kein Bafög (afaik unter 20%, kann aber gerade keine Zahlen für 93 finden)
Wenn die Bafögregelung wirklich was taugt (Quelle: Du  ), sollten Bafög-Empfänger zumindest nicht alzu gehäuft unter den Abbrechern sein. (sonst wäre das System wirklich ein häufiger Grund für Abbrüche - und wir können uns die restliche Diskussion sparen)
D.h. unter den Abbrechern sollten weniger als 20% Bafögempfänger sein, wir haben aber schon 37% Leute, bei denen finanzielle Gründe der Grund für den Abbruch waren. Da jedem mindestens der Bafögsatz zusteht, stellen Bafögempfänger die Studentengruppe da, die am ehesten in finanzielle Nöte gerät - also sollten ein Großteil der Bafögempfänger unter den 37% sein, kaum ein Bafögempfänger zu den 63% Abbrechern gehören, die ihr Studium ohne finanzielle Nöten fortsetzen können und deswegen für die bereits empfangenen Leistungen zu Kasse gebeten werden könnten.
(ich liebe lange Sätze  )



> Immer wenn die Argumente knapp werden, muss die Moral herhalten.



In einem Thread zur Linken sollte man damit rechnen, mit moralischen Argumenten konfrontiert werden...




> Der Unterschied zur Reinigungsfachkraft -solltest Du ihn ernstlich noch immer nicht erkant haben- heisst _Wertschoepfung_. Selbst wenn -was ich energisch bezweifle- beide wie die Reinigungsfachkraft eine 40 Stunden-Woche haetten, duerfte das auch schon die so ziemlich einzige Gemeinsamkeit sein.



Ich Sprach nicht ohne Grund von Stundenlöhnen. Meinetwegen können sie auch gerne einen saftigen Überstundenzuschlag als Ausgleich für die sehr knappe Freizeit kassieren. Aber damit ist man immer noch weit von den real gezahlten Summen entfernt.

Die Wertschöpfung eines Ackermanns alleine ist gleich 0, da braucht es noch alle anderen dafür. Er hat lediglich einen Job, den man in der Firma genau einmal braucht - das ist aber kein Grund, ihm alle Gewinne des Unternehmens zuzurechnen. (Und wer es doch macht, möge das Prinzip durchziehen, die verbleibenden 0€ auf alle anderen Aufteilen, feststellen, dass die keinen Gewinn bringen und sie deswegen wegrationalisieren)

Bis auf weiters bleibe ich dabei: Das einzig besondere an den Typen ist ihre Seltenheit.
Die mag es ihnen aus Sicht eines zwanggesteuerten Kapitalismus ermöglichen, zu fordern, was sie wollen, aber in einem an Menschen orientieren System gerecht verteilter Möglichkeiten ist sie genau gar nichts wert.



> Die der beiden DB´s kennst Du auch nicht - was Dich nicht davon abhaelt, Diagnosen ueber die Gemuetszustaende ihrer Vorstaende zu stellen.



Es ist ein kleiner Unterschied, ob ich eine langjährige, grundlegende Unternehmensstrategie dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden anlaste oder ob ich eine einzelne Fehlentscheidung einem Vorstandsmitglied zu Lasten legen will.
Denn wärend grundlegende Entscheidungen mit ~100% Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Vorstand getroffen werden und dessen Chef auch etwas damit zu tun hat, kann eine Einzelentscheidung von ziemlich vielen Leuten getroffen worden sein und selbst wenn der Vorstand an irgend einem Punkt entfernt involviert sein könnte, weiß ich immer noch nicht, was für eine Einstellung das einzelne betrachtete Mitglied dazu hatte.



> Der Andrang nach solch einer Position duerfte ueberschaubar sein. Das braucht Dich aber nicht davon abzuhalten, es Herrn Lafontaine trotzdem vorzuschlagen. Bei der Gelegenheit koenntest Du ihn fragen, warum er zum Jahresende Reissaus (nicht das erste Mal, wie Du weisst) nimmt und seine Unwissenheit im konkreten Fallbeispiel mit butterweichen Ausreden a la "er koenne nicht an jeder Sitzung teilnehmen" und "wuesste gar nicht ueber alle Details Bescheid" als entschuldigt betrachtet.



Ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran, sehe keinen Sinn darin und wüsste auch nicht wie ich mit Lafontaine in direkten Kontakt treten sollte.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei - Aussenstehende allgemein und die Politik im Sinne des Gesetzgebers im besonderen sind gut beraten, sich aus derlei herauszuhalten. Ich wuesste auch wirklich nicht, was eine staatlich verordnete Deckelung von Bezuegen bringen sollte?



Ersetze Deckelung durch Nivelierung und die Antwort lautet "eine gerechte(re) Verteilung innerhalb der Gesellschaft" (in einem weiterhin kapitalistisch orientiertem System nicht nur von Vermögen, sondern daraus folgend auch Möglichkeiten, Lebensqualität, z.T. sogar -dauer, soziale Anerkennung,......)


----------



## CyLord (29. November 2008)

Das Bafög ist völlig veraltet, gerade das Bafög für Berufsfachschüler mit seinen Bedingungen. Die Eltern haben (zumindest habe ich diese Erfahrung) gar nicht das Geld, ihre Kinder großartig zu unterstützen. Eines der größten Schwächen ist, dass Bafög kein Mietzuschuss vorsieht, wenn man mit den Eltern/Elternteil wohnt, auch wenn sie selber ALGII-Empfänger sind. Bei Erstausbildung übernimmt zwar die ARGE die Mietzahlung, wenn nirgends ein Anspruch auf Mietzuschuss besteht und es sich um eine Erstausbildung handelt, aber das soll nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein. Auch ist im Allgemeinen der Mietzuschuss im Bafög eher lächersam. Ich hätte ganz gerne eine Zweitausbildung auf dieser Basis begonnen, aber das möchte finanziert sein.

@TheLamer Kredite der Fachhochschule/Universitäten, Studiengebühren und Bildungskredite sind ganz sicher nicht in zwei Jahren abbezahlt.


----------



## JePe (30. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)wir haben aber schon 37% Leute, bei denen finanzielle Gründe der Grund für den Abbruch waren



Wir *hatten* 37 Prozent vor 14 Jahren. Da Du es vorziehst, Dir Deine eigenen Wahrheiten zu basteln und nicht in Deine Diktion integrierbare Tatsachen auszublenden, halte ich den Zeitpunkt fuer gekommen, die Diskussion ueber diesen Aspekt mangels Sinn zu beenden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einem Thread zur Linken sollte man damit rechnen, mit moralischen Argumenten konfrontiert werden...



Das letzte, womit ich in einem Thread zu einer Partei rechne, die eine Frau Wegener mandatiert, deren Aeltestenrat Schiessbefehlleugner angehoeren und an deren Spitze ehemalige Stasizutraeger und populistische Wendehaelse stehen, ist Moral. Jedenfalls nicht nach meiner Definition.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wertschöpfung eines Ackermanns alleine ist gleich 0, da braucht es noch alle anderen dafür.



Die wiederum einen Ackermann und "seine" Deutsche Bank AG brauchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er hat lediglich einen Job, den man in der Firma genau einmal braucht(...)



... und fuer den es gewiss Hunderte gleichqualifizierte Alternativen gibt.

Ackermann, Mehdorn & Co. haben sich ihr Gehalt (das zu einem betraechtlichen Teil unbar bezahlt wird und direkt -Boni- oder indirekt -Aktien- an den Unternehmenserfolg geknuepft ist) nicht beim Weihnachtsmann gewuenscht: sie haben es mit einem Firmengremium (dem i. d. R. auch Arbeitnehmervertreter angehoeren) ausgehandelt. Aber vermutlich haben die eben nicht Deinen Durchblick.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran, sehe keinen Sinn darin und wüsste auch nicht wie ich mit Lafontaine in direkten Kontakt treten sollte.



oskar.lafontaine@die-linke.de

Du siehst keinen Sinn darin zu hinterfragen, wie die beachtliche Diskrepanz zwischen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit des Herrn Lafontaine zu erklaeren ist ... ?

So viel zum Thema "Moral".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ersetze Deckelung durch Nivelierung und die Antwort lautet "eine gerechte(re) Verteilung innerhalb der Gesellschaft"



Hochqualifizierte geringer und geringqualifizierte hoeher zu bezahlen scheint mir bestenfalls (und selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher) ein sozialer, aber gewiss kein gerechter Ansatz zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2008)

JePe schrieb:


> Wir *hatten*



Wie sagst du immer so schön?
"Belege?"



> Das letzte, womit ich in einem Thread zu einer Partei rechne, die eine Frau Wegener mandatiert, deren Aeltestenrat Schiessbefehlleugner angehoeren und an deren Spitze ehemalige Stasizutraeger und populistische Wendehaelse stehen, ist Moral. Jedenfalls nicht nach meiner Definition.



Na wenn das nach deiner Definition alles keine Fragen den Moral sind...



> _Ackermann&Co_





			
				ich selbst schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf weiters bleibe ich dabei: Das einzig besondere an den Typen ist ihre Seltenheit.
> Die mag es ihnen aus Sicht eines zwanggesteuerten Kapitalismus ermöglichen, zu fordern, was sie wollen, aber in einem an Menschen orientieren System gerecht verteilter Möglichkeiten ist sie genau gar nichts wert.





> Du siehst keinen Sinn darin zu hinterfragen, wie die beachtliche Diskrepanz zwischen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit des Herrn Lafontaine zu erklaeren ist ... ?



Nö, mir ist es ehrlich gesagt vollkommen egal, warum oder auch auch nur was für welche Diskrepanzen dieser Populist aufweist.



> Hochqualifizierte geringer und geringqualifizierte hoeher zu bezahlen scheint mir bestenfalls (und selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher) ein sozialer, aber gewiss kein gerechter Ansatz zu sein.



Tjo, wenn für dich Ungleichheit gerecht und Sozialität ungerecht ist, ist das halt so und jede weitere Diskussion darüber wird schwierig.
Bislang hab ich noch nie Argumente gefunden, Personen mit derartiger Überzeugung umzustimmen, da braucht es i.d.R. persönliche Erfahrung am unteren Ende der Skala.


----------



## JePe (30. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie sagst du immer so schön?
> "Belege?"



Vergesslich? Zahl und Datum stammten initial von Dir selbst; ich habe eine neuere und kleinere Zahl dagegengehalten. Wir waren uns ausserdem einig (?), dass es keine aktuelle Zahl -also auch keine aktuelle Zahl 37- gibt. Dein Beharren auf dieser Zahl / einem Wiederanstieg folgt Diktion, nicht Fakten. Ansonsten bist Du ein Mal mehr eingeladen, sie auf den digitalen Tisch zu legen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2008)

Wir hatten eine etwas neuere Zahl, deren Aussagekraft mangels genauer Angaben über ihre Ermittlung aber schwer einzuschätzen ist.
Daraus zu schlussfolgern, es hat sich eine deutliche Änderung ergeben und die alten Zahlen wären unbrauchbar, akzeptiere ich nicht und ich lasse mir erst recht nicht vorwerfen, ich würde Wahrheiten konstruieren.

Ich argumentiere auf Basis der neuesten Studie, die vollständig vorliegt und wenn dir das nicht passt, bist du gerne eingeladen, eine Neuere vorzulegen. Wenn du dazu weiterhin nicht in der Lage bist, können wir die Diskussion meinetwegen wegen mangelnder Datengrundlage abbrechen, aber ich lasse mir nicht vorwerfen, ich würde Geschichten erfinden.


----------



## JePe (30. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)ich lasse mir erst recht nicht vorwerfen, ich würde Wahrheiten konstruieren.



Du nimmst vierzehn Jahre alte Zahlen und leitest aus diesen (Bafoegreform hin, Waerungsumstellung her) Probleme der Gegenwart her. Das nennst Du nicht konstruieren ... ?

Na dann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere auf Basis der neuesten Studie, die vollständig vorliegt und wenn dir das nicht passt, bist du gerne eingeladen, eine Neuere vorzulegen.



Ich _habe_ neuere Zahlen praesentiert (mit Quelle) - sie passen Dir nur nicht, weshalb Du sie mit dem Verweis auf eine unklare Erhebung ignorierst.

EOD (End of Demagogie).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das Gehalt wird vom Vorstand ausgehandelt  und vom Aufsichtsrat abgenickt (nochmal) . Ein sehr "effektives" System. Und wenn die Werker 4% wollen wird es schwer. (Mehdorn ca 20% mehr 2007)


 
Das Problem ist ja eigentlich, dass die Vorstände der Dax Unternehmen auch gleichzeitig im Aufsichtsrat eines anderen Dax Unternehmens hocken.
Durch ihre "Aufsichtspflicht" sorgen sie dafür, dass der Vorstand dieses Unternehmens mehr Einkommen hat, dafür sorgen die Vorstände, die das Mehr an Geld bekommen, ihrerseits dafür, dass die Aussichtsräte, die ja Vorstände in anderen Unternehmen sind, auch mehr Geld bekommen.
Man hilft sich gegenseitig.

Ich muss da nur mal an Bernd Pischetsrieder denken, der seine Unfähigkeit ja bei BMW unter Beweis gestellt hat und trotzdem Chef von VW wurde (wie es ihm da erging, wissen sicherlich noch einige ).


----------



## DOTL (1. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wertschöpfung eines Ackermanns alleine ist gleich 0, da braucht es noch alle anderen dafür. Er hat lediglich einen Job, den man in der Firma genau einmal braucht - das ist aber kein Grund, ihm alle Gewinne des Unternehmens zuzurechnen. (Und wer es doch macht, möge das Prinzip durchziehen, die verbleibenden 0€ auf alle anderen Aufteilen, feststellen, dass die keinen Gewinn bringen und sie deswegen wegrationalisieren)


 
Im Falle der Deutschen Bank wird das übrigens auch nicht gemacht. Es gibt etliche Führungskräfte - insbesondere der Londoner Investment Abteilung - die eine deutlich höheres Einkommen erzielen als ihr Chef Ackermann.
Jenes gilt nicht nur für die Deutsche Bank sondern auch für andere Banken. Wenn du dich näher mit der Matiere befasst, dann wirst du feststellen können, dass alleine Merrill Lynch im Schnitt rund 1 Mio USD fürs Personal im letzten Jahr aufgebracht hat. Nach der deutlichen Gewinnwarnung hat die Bank jedoch an diesen Gehältern gekürzt.
Und selbst als jene Banken deutlich ins Straucheln gekommen sind haben die großen (US) Banken Millionen an ihre Investmentbanker gezahlt, nur um sie zu halten und zu vermeiden, dass sie zu einem besser zahlenden Konkurrenten wechselten.

Edit:

Vorhin gelesen; zum Jahresende tritt Lafontaine als KfW Aufsichtsrat ab. Nachfolgerin wird eine seiner Parteikolleginnen, Gesine Lötzsch.


----------



## caine2011 (2. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja eigentlich, dass die Vorstände der Dax Unternehmen auch gleichzeitig im Aufsichtsrat eines anderen Dax Unternehmens hocken.
> Durch ihre "Aufsichtspflicht" sorgen sie dafür, dass der Vorstand dieses Unternehmens mehr Einkommen hat, dafür sorgen die Vorstände, die das Mehr an Geld bekommen, ihrerseits dafür, dass die Aussichtsräte, die ja Vorstände in anderen Unternehmen sind, auch mehr Geld bekommen.
> Man hilft sich gegenseitig.
> 
> Ich muss da nur mal an Bernd Pischetsrieder denken, der seine Unfähigkeit ja bei BMW unter Beweis gestellt hat und trotzdem Chef von VW wurde (wie es ihm da erging, wissen sicherlich noch einige ).




das problem ist das es wahrscheinlich jeder in deren situation gleich machen würde wie du eben sagst man hilft sich
aber das kann st du in einer kapitalistischen demokratie nicht anders handhaben 

oder hat da irgendwer einen klugen vorschlag???????????????????????


----------



## DOTL (2. Dezember 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> oder hat da irgendwer einen klugen vorschlag???????????????????????


 
Ein Satzzeichen reicht


----------



## rob21 (3. Dezember 2008)

Einige Ansätze der Linken mögen ja durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben, für mich disqualifizieren sie sich allerdings durch ihre oftmals rein opposionelle Grundhaltung. Den Menschen ein blühendes Sozialsystem zu versprechen, für dieses aber keine Finanzierungsgrundlage bieten zu können erachte ich als unseriös und für mich unwählbar.


----------



## Korn86 (5. Dezember 2008)

rob21 schrieb:


> Einige Ansätze der Linken mögen ja durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben, für mich disqualifizieren sie sich allerdings durch ihre oftmals rein opposionelle Grundhaltung. Den Menschen ein blühendes Sozialsystem zu versprechen, für dieses aber keine Finanzierungsgrundlage bieten zu können erachte ich als unseriös und für mich unwählbar.



Auch der Austritt aus der Nato ist in meinen Augen wäre in meinen Augen ein gravierender Fehler, welcher die Linken für mich trotz guter Ideen ,welche aber schwer durchsetzbar sind wie du schon sagtest, nicht wählbar macht


----------



## rob21 (7. Dezember 2008)

Reine Traumtänzerei. Dabei wäre eine wohldurchdachte linke Politik durchaus durchsetzungsfähig, es fehlt nur ein Konzept und eine Vision. Diese Aufgabe nimmt die SPD momentan kaum wahr, deswegen dümpelt sie auch im Umfragentief.


----------



## Korn86 (7. Dezember 2008)

rob21 schrieb:


> Reine Traumtänzerei.



Jep, leider


----------



## theLamer (8. Dezember 2008)

rob21 schrieb:


> Reine Traumtänzerei. Dabei wäre eine wohldurchdachte linke Politik durchaus durchsetzungsfähig, es fehlt nur ein Konzept und eine Vision. Diese Aufgabe nimmt die SPD momentan kaum wahr, deswegen dümpelt sie auch im Umfragentief.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass einige verzweifelt versuchen, einen linken Kurs einzuschlagen (Beck, Ypsilanti, Nahles...) und ein Teil sehr dagegen ist (Steinmeiner, Steinbrück, Müntefering....)

Man gut, dass es Leute wie Münte gibt, die Wahlversprechen noch einhalten... Und die ein Gewissen haben. Das ist vernünftige Politik. Diese Leute sorgen dafür, dass wir nicht dem Kommunismus verfallen 
(zugespitzt, nicht überspitzt )

Links ist Träumerei, sonst nix... da hast du recht

Das Umfragetief würde ich aber eher mit Flügelkämpfen erklären als mit weniger Repräsentation der Linksorientierten... 
Du hast bestimmt öfters SPD gewählt, oder?


----------



## rob21 (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ehemaliges SPD Mitglied und war stv. Vorsitzender eines Ortsvereins...hast du nichts verpasst wenn du mich fragst 
Wirklich gute linke Politik ist richtig und nötig, aber ohne Vision ufert sie nur in Sozialromantik aus.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Dezember 2008)

Ein richtiger linker flügel innerhalb der SPD wäre mir auch lieber als die Linke.


----------



## Korn86 (9. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ein richtiger linker flügel innerhalb der SPD wäre mir auch lieber als die Linke.



Das Problem ist bloß dass es denn leider nicht gibt. Anstelle von sozialer Politik ist die SPD in den letzten 10 Jahren den ganzen Wirtschaftsbossen doch bis zum Anschlag steuerpolitisch in den Arsch gekrochen und das zulasten der Bürger


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

> Ein richtiger linker flügel innerhalb der SPD wäre mir auch lieber als die Linke.


Da frage ich dich doch mal direkt:
sind
-Ypsilanti
-Schäfer-Gümbel
-Beck
-Nahles
nicht Teil des linken Flügels der SPD ?

Für mich sind sie es schon , genauso wie steinmeier, steinbrück und Münte eher zum rechten Rechten gehören


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Dezember 2008)

Das sind einzelne Personen ohne Zusammenhalt untereinander. Und innerhalb der SPD werden sie ja teilweise wie Aussätzige behandelt. Da kann man doch wohl nicht von "richtigem linken Flügel" sprechen.


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

naja, wie würdest du sie denn dann bezeichnen?
Als linke abweichler?



> Und innerhalb der SPD werden sie ja teilweise wie Aussätzige behandelt


Naja, immerhin war Beck Parteichef, Ypsilanti Ministerpräsidentenkandidatin und Nahles stellvertretende Parteivorsitzende (ist es immer noch)

Das hat sich auch in der Politik widergespiegelt: Siehe Hamburger Parteitag.
Insofern würde ich eher behaupten, dass der rechte flügel unterrepäsentiert ist und der Linke nicht ausgegrenzt wird, sondern schlichtweg gescheitert ist.

Damit ist der Ball wieder bei dir


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Dezember 2008)

Ach, warum sollte ich. Ich wähle die Grünen. 
Die linke SPD ist, wie du schon sagtes, gescheitert.


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

na dann ist ja gut (bzw auch nicht) - zum glück heißt der thread nicht die grüne, sonst würde ich jetzt was schreiben


----------



## KreuzAss (29. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Die Linke an sich ist der benötigte Gegenspieler zur Sozialpolitik von SPD&CDU und sorgt somit dafür, dass diese mehr "Soziales" tun, damit ihnen nicht die STimme an die Linken verloren geht. Eine Politiker der Linken, insbesondere aber Lafontaine, sind ganz schöne Dummschwätzer.



LOL - Du solltest Dich mal mit einem Menschen näher befassen, bevor Du solchen Mist schreibst.

1. Oskar Lafontaine hat in einem Buch in den 90er Jahren HAARGENAU (!!!) das Beschrieben, was derzeit in unserer Gesellschaft abläuft: Eine von der Wirtschaft unterwanderte Politik. Aktuell zu erkennen daran, dass für die Wirtschaft aberwitzige Milliarden-Summen zur Verfügung gestellt werden, aber für die Bürger, die Menschen um die es in einem Staat geht, angeblich kein Geld da ist. Vor der Finanzkrise das Gleiche: Kein Geld für Steuersenkungen aber schwuppdiwupp die Finanzkrise ist da und die Regierung zaubert Milliarden aus den Ärmeln.

2. Man sollte es Lafo hoch anrechnen, dass er den Posten des Finanzministers aufgab, weil die Regierung Schröder genau den unter 1. genannten Weg einschlug und er das nicht mitmachen wollte. Sowas nennt man Charakter !

3. Wenn der Populismus der Linkspartei gut für die Menschen ist, dann wähle ich eben diesen Populimus.

4. Diese Gequatsche von Ex-SED-Bonzen etc. zieht nicht mehr, seit die CDU gezeigt hat, wie man mit der eigenen DDR-Blockpartei-Vergangenheit umgeht. Zudem haben nach dem Krieg auch viele Nazigrößen bei der CDU eine neue Heimat gefunden und nach dem Fall der Mauer viele SED-Bonzen in der SPD. Aber das ist natürlich was gaaaaaaanz Anderes ... bla bla bla.

5. Ist es gerecht, wenn ein Arbeiter mehr Steuern zahlt wie ein Milliardär, der Steuerschlupflöscher ausnutzen kann, was dem Arbeiter wegen seines geringen Einkommens nicht möglich ist ?

6. Wo ist der Mindestlohn ? Warum sollten Arbeiter auf angemessenen Lohn verzichten ? Damit Manger noch mehr Kohle in Rachen geschoben bekommen oder der Firmenchef sich einen 2. Ferrari kaufen kann ?

Die Liste mit den (sozialen) Missständen kann man noch unendlich fortführen.

Hey aber egal. ist ja alles toll. Lassen wir uns weiter von der Wirtschaft und der Regierung ausnehmen und verarschen.


----------



## JePe (29. Dezember 2008)

KreuzAss schrieb:


> 1. Oskar Lafontaine hat in einem Buch in den 90er Jahren HAARGENAU (!!!) das Beschrieben, was derzeit in unserer Gesellschaft abläuft:



Oskar sagt und schreibt viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Ein paar Highlights hatte ich hier schon feilgeboten:

_"(...)bleibt nur noch die Moeglichkeit, den Versuch zu stoppen, den Lebensstandard im Osten in kuerzester Frist auf Westniveau zu bringen." (TAGESSPIEGEL, 7. Oktober 1993)

"Wir koennen auf die staendig steigende Lebenserwartung nicht mit immer kuerzerer Lebensarbeitszeit reagieren." (FOCUS 33/95)

"Wenn gesellschaftliche Aufgaben durch private Anbieter besser und preiswerter erledigt werden koennen, dann haben die Buerger ein Recht darauf, dass die fuer sie beste Loesung gewaehlt wird, das heisst dann: Privatisierung." (Konferenz "Moderner Staat in einer modernen Gesellschaft", 4. Februar 1997)

"Es gibt viele Faelle, in denen jemand hohes Arbeitslosengeld bezieht, obwohl Familieneinkommen und Vermoegen da sind. Und ich frage nun, ob der Sozialstaat nicht besser so konstruiert sein sollte, dass nur die Beduerftigen Nutzniesser des Sozialstaats sind". (SPIEGEL 45/1998)

"Die PDS ist populistisch und vielfach antiwestlich(...). Es bestehen zum Beispiel berechtigte Zweifel hinsichtlich der aussenpolitischen Zuverlaessigkeit der PDS, denken Sie nur an die PDS-Gegnerschaft zur NATO-Osterweiterung und zur Einfuehrung des EURO. Das allein schon verbietet auf Bundesebene jede Form der Zusammenarbeit. Die internationale Staatengemeinschaft muss sich auf die aussenpolitische Berechenbarkeit Deutschlands verlassen koennen." (Interview durch den SPIEGEL, 18. Mai 1998)_

Auch durch diese Zitate zieht sich die Unverbindlichkeit wie ein roter Faden - er weiss genau, wogegen er ist, aber er vermeidet es, praezise (und damit angreifbare) Gegenentwuerfe zu praesentieren.



KreuzAss schrieb:


> 2. Man sollte es Lafo hoch anrechnen, dass er den Posten des Finanzministers aufgab, weil die Regierung Schröder genau den unter 1. genannten Weg einschlug und er das nicht mitmachen wollte. Sowas nennt man Charakter !



Sich aus der Regierungsverantwortung zu stehlen und es sich mit einem "Dagegen!"-Schild auf der Oppositionsbank bequem zu machen soll ich ihm hoch anrechnen?

Wenn Schroeder der limitierende Faktor war - warum hat Oskar dann das Saarland nicht so regiert, wie er es heute proklamiert ... ?



KreuzAss schrieb:


> 3. Wenn der Populismus der Linkspartei gut für die Menschen ist, dann wähle ich eben diesen Populimus.



Wie gut er fuer die Menschen ist, konnte man in Sachsen-Anhalt und kann man in Berlin sehen.



KreuzAss schrieb:


> 4. Diese Gequatsche von Ex-SED-Bonzen etc. zieht nicht mehr, seit die CDU gezeigt hat, wie man mit der eigenen DDR-Blockpartei-Vergangenheit umgeht. Zudem haben nach dem Krieg auch viele Nazigrößen bei der CDU eine neue Heimat gefunden und nach dem Fall der Mauer viele SED-Bonzen in der SPD. Aber das ist natürlich was gaaaaaaanz Anderes ... bla bla bla.



Bei mir als Opfer des Ministeriums fuer Staatssicherheit "zieht" es sogar ganz sicher, wenn ein Stasi-Zutraeger wie Gysi an der Spitze einer Partei steht, die verwirrte Individuen wie Frau Wegener von der DKP mandatiert.



KreuzAss schrieb:


> 5. Ist es gerecht, wenn ein Arbeiter mehr Steuern zahlt wie ein Milliardär, der Steuerschlupflöscher ausnutzen kann, was dem Arbeiter wegen seines geringen Einkommens nicht möglich ist ?



Dafuer haette ich gerne Belege. Ansonsten faellt es in Kategorie 3. und wird von mir nicht mit einer Antwort unverdient aufgewertet.



KreuzAss schrieb:


> 6. Wo ist der Mindestlohn ? Warum sollten Arbeiter auf angemessenen Lohn verzichten ? Damit Manger noch mehr Kohle in Rachen geschoben bekommen oder der Firmenchef sich einen 2. Ferrari kaufen kann ?



Es ist abwegig anzunehmen, dass ein haltbarer Mindestlohn zu einer angemessenen Entlohnung fuehren wuerde. Weitaus wahrscheinlicher ist, dass er die Position der Gewerkschaften noch weiter aushoehlen und das insgesamte Lohnniveau in Richtung ebendieses Mindestlohnes absenken wuerde.



KreuzAss schrieb:


> Hey aber egal. ist ja alles toll. Lassen wir uns weiter von der Wirtschaft und der Regierung ausnehmen und verarschen.



Ob es "toll" ist, lasse ich dahingestellt - aber es ist gewiss nicht so schlecht, wie Oskars Zirkustruppe uns einbleuen will. Und fuer die tatsaechlichen Defizite haben sie ebensowenig funktionsfaehige Loesungen wie der Rest.


----------



## BTMsPlay (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Mitglied in der Linke Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt und ich würde es immer wieder tun.
Was CDU angeht sorgen deren Aussagen bei mir nur für Erheiterung es ist erstaunlich wie wenig diese Leute an der realität leben.
Und mein persönlicher Freund ist ja Pofala drulala wo kann man sich so ne niestüte bestellen brauche so einen fürn Schützenverein.
Was mir sonst einfällt ist das alles was in den letzten Jahren gemacht wurde Heute sich in schöner weise als falsch erweist Öffnung der Finanzmärkte usw. Aber ich befürchte ja das user Bundesguido und unsere FDJ Pommerranze nach der nächsten Wahl die Karre richtig an die Wand fahren den wie wir alle sehen der Markt regelt das selber.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2008)

Du bist also Mitglied der Linken. Ich bin bekennender Anti-Linke-Wähler. Ich will dir mal die Gründe vor Augen zeigen, warum ich keine Linke wähle. Vielleicht hilft es dir in Zukunft neue Wähler zu finden. Folgende Gründe sind übrigens ganz unabhängig vom Totschlägerargument der "ehemaligen SED/PDS"



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Was CDU angeht sorgen deren Aussagen bei mir nur für Erheiterung es ist erstaunlich wie wenig diese Leute an der realität leben.



*1. Grund
Fehlende Objektivität*. Solch Aussagen funktionieren auch in die andere Richtung, wobei ihr, noch andere Parteien konkret sagen, warum die jeweilige andere Partei an der Realität vorbei lebt.



> Und mein persönlicher Freund ist ja Pofala drulala wo kann man sich so ne niestüte bestellen brauche so einen fürn Schützenverein.



*2. Grund
Polemik.* Auf Beleidigungen, wie "Niestüte" und fehlende Ausdrucksformen, die sich in einem "so einen [Menschen]..." reagiere ich als verantwortungsbewusster Wähler sehr allergisch. 



> Was mir sonst einfällt ist das alles was in den letzten Jahren gemacht wurde Heute sich in schöner weise als falsch erweist Öffnung der Finanzmärkte usw.



*3. Grund
fehlende Lösungen für die Zukunft. *Was falsch gemacht wurde, wissen alle die sich für Politik interessieren und was bewegen wollen. Lösungen sind gefragt, nicht Schuldzuschiebung. Ich wähle den, der den Karren aus dem Dreck zieht, auch wenn er ihn hinein geschoben hat. Das ist wenigstens ein Anzeichen eines Lerneffektes.



> Aber ich befürchte ja das user Bundesguido und unsere FDJ Pommerranze nach der nächsten Wahl die Karre richtig an die Wand fahren den wie wir alle sehen der Markt regelt das selber.


* 
4. Grund
Anmaßung. *Geht oftmals einher mit dem ersten Grund. Immer machen die anderen einen Fehler, aber WIR die LINKE nicht.


----------



## BTMsPlay (30. Dezember 2008)

alles andere was mir zu den Damen und Herren der CDU einfällt wäre nicht Jugendfrei.
Aber was sich schleichend bemerkbar macht ist die stückweise Demontage  der Demokratie durch die Regierung dies geschied durch Gesetze die mit alle Macht durchgedrückt werden obwohl die Sinnlosigkeit offensichtlich ist zb. BKA Gesetz dies dient wieder nur die privaten schnüffelgelüste eines Rollstuhlfahrer zu befriedigen. Oder aja wir haben ja noch ein Verteidigungsminister der Flugzeuge über einem dicht besiedelten Gebiet wie Deutschland abschießen will ohne jede gesetzliche Grundlage. Das peinliche Gestammel vom übergesetzlichen Notstand hätte 1989 auch Mielke loslassen können. Wo bei den sogenannten CDU Verantwortlichen ein Lehrneffekt sein soll entzieht sich mir es wurde nicht ein Gesetz was die Auswüchse ermöglicht hat zurückgenommen.
Aber ich bin auf eine art glücklich auch du wirst im Januar bluten wenn der Gesundheitfond kommt da wurde ja ne Reform gemacht damit überhaupt was verabschiedet wird nun haben wir ja den gewünschten Wettbewerb alle Kassen (von dennen es viel zuviele gibt) kosten ja nun gleich viel lol und weil die Angebote gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind zu 95% ist ja die Wahl umso schwerer.
Alles ganz toll gemacht!!!! Nur weiter so ein Staat demoliert langfristig seine Demokratie selber was ja alle Umfragen zeigen.


----------



## JePe (31. Dezember 2008)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Aber was sich schleichend bemerkbar macht ist die stückweise Demontage  der Demokratie durch die Regierung dies geschied durch Gesetze die mit alle Macht durchgedrückt werden obwohl die Sinnlosigkeit offensichtlich ist zb. BKA Gesetz dies dient wieder nur die privaten schnüffelgelüste eines Rollstuhlfahrer zu befriedigen.



Vor allem werden hier Grammatik und Orthographie demontiert. Und nicht etwa schleichend oder stueckweise, sondern mit dem Dampfhammer.



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Oder aja wir haben ja noch ein Verteidigungsminister der Flugzeuge über einem dicht besiedelten Gebiet wie Deutschland abschießen will ohne jede gesetzliche Grundlage. Das peinliche Gestammel vom übergesetzlichen Notstand hätte 1989 auch Mielke loslassen können.



Ja, genau. Vermutlich glaubst Du ernstlich, dass sich das Kabinett am Freitagabend nach getaner Arbeit auf dem Dach des Reichstages treffen und mit Bazookas Verkehrsflugzeuge abschiessen will. Nur weil heute Silvester ist werte ich diese dumpfe Polemik ueberhaupt mit einer Antwort auf ...



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Aber ich bin auf eine art glücklich auch du wirst im Januar bluten wenn der Gesundheitfond kommt da wurde ja ne Reform gemacht damit überhaupt was verabschiedet wird nun haben wir ja den gewünschten Wettbewerb alle Kassen (von dennen es viel zuviele gibt) kosten ja nun gleich viel lol und weil die Angebote gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind zu 95% ist ja die Wahl umso schwerer.



Der Gegenentwurf der Linken ist die Buergerversicherung - was eigentlich nur ein anderer Begriff und ein marginal anderes Finanzierungsmodell ist. Du bist demnach also gleichzeitig dagegen und dafuer ... ?



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Nur weiter so ein Staat demoliert langfristig seine Demokratie selber was ja alle Umfragen zeigen.



Die naechste "Umfrage" steht in weniger als drei Wochen in Hessen an. Wir werden sehen, wieviel Zuspruch Oskars Kasperleverein dann noch bekommt ...


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2008)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> alles andere was mir zu den Damen und Herren der CDU einfällt wäre nicht Jugendfrei.
> Aber was sich schleichend bemerkbar macht ist die stückweise Demontage  der Demokratie durch die Regierung dies geschied durch Gesetze die mit alle Macht durchgedrückt werden obwohl die Sinnlosigkeit offensichtlich ist zb. BKA Gesetz dies dient wieder nur die privaten schnüffelgelüste eines Rollstuhlfahrer zu befriedigen. Oder aja wir haben ja noch ein Verteidigungsminister der Flugzeuge über einem dicht besiedelten Gebiet wie Deutschland abschießen will ohne jede gesetzliche Grundlage. Das peinliche Gestammel vom übergesetzlichen Notstand hätte 1989 auch Mielke loslassen können. Wo bei den sogenannten CDU Verantwortlichen ein Lehrneffekt sein soll entzieht sich mir es wurde nicht ein Gesetz was die Auswüchse ermöglicht hat zurückgenommen.



Bei den meisten Leuten im Alter zwischen 18-50 Jahren wird das BKA-Gesetz als Beschneidung der Demokratie und des Datenschutzes angesehen. Ich selbst bin auch Gegner dieses Gesetzes. Was mir aber aufstößt, ist die teilweise miserable Berichterstattung von diversen Medien. Aber was noch bitterer ist, ist dass politische Parteien nicht klar stellen, sondern diese Unwahrheiten noch weiter schüren. Wo bleibt da die Verantwortung gegenüber den Wählern? Richtig, auf der Strecke.

Beispiel hierfür ist die Onlinedurchsuchung von privaten PCs. Jeder gutgläubige Medienhörer und BILD-Leser denkt doch tatsächlich, dass per Email ein Trojaner im Postfach landet und sich schön im System ausbreitet. Tatsächlich ist es so, dass BKA-Beamte in das Haus kommen ein Image der Platte ziehen wieder gehen und später wieder kommen mit einem passenden extra programmierten Trojaner im Gepäck. Natürlich immer, wenn keiner im Haus ist. Geschätzter Zeitraum 6 Wochen zwischen den Aktionen.

Und was macht die LINKE dabei? Sie tritt lieber die Geschichte mit dem Trojaner per Email breit, als die noch wesentlich schlimmere aber wahre Gegebenheit, dass Beamte ins Haus kommen und dort am heimischen PC rumspielen. Dass die LINKE sich dabei als Beschützer der Demokratie ausgibt ist auch höchst unglaubwürdig, wenn man die eigenen bekennenden Anti-Demokraten in den eigenen Reihen ansieht.



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> *Aber ich bin auf eine art glücklich auch du wirst im Januar bluten* wenn der Gesundheitfond kommt da wurde ja ne Reform gemacht damit überhaupt was verabschiedet wird nun haben wir ja den gewünschten Wettbewerb alle Kassen (von dennen es viel zuviele gibt) kosten ja nun gleich viel lol und weil die Angebote gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind zu 95% ist ja die Wahl umso schwerer.
> Alles ganz toll gemacht!!!! Nur weiter so ein Staat demoliert langfristig seine Demokratie selber was ja alle Umfragen zeigen.



*Moment mal. DU bist glücklich, wenn ICH BLUTE?*
Ich dachte ihr wolltet euch für mich einsetzen, damit gerade ich nicht von Vater-Staat ausgenommen werde.

Zur Information. Ich habe deine Äußerungen als Mitglied des Landesverbands Sachsen-Anhalt mal eurem Vorsitzenden Matthias Höhn geschrieben. Er als Student wird wohl, die gleichen Probleme kriegen, wie ich als Student. Bin mal gespannt, ob er sich auch freut demnächst "zu bluten".


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Pokerclock: habe mal ne gaaanz kleine frage und zwar 

wie lange muss ich auf die ware warten, die ich reklamiert habe, weil sie kaputt war?
Habe mein Board vor einem Monat eingeschickt (bzw einschicken lassen vom Händler), noch nichtmal was gehört von asus bislang...
Gibts da irgendeine Frist? 
Bzw kann ich irgendwann sage das ist mir zu blöd und vom kaufvertrag zurücktreten?

danke fürs antworten - war auch nur diese eine frage - versprochen


----------



## BTMsPlay (31. Dezember 2008)

du darfst gerne an meine Meinung an den Landesvorsitzenden schreiben dafür blutet niemand wie das bei der CDU oder SPD ist wenn jemand seine Meinung sagt haben wir ja schon gesehen  .

Mit dem Umtausch da wahr doch was mit einer 4 Wochen Frist bzw. ein Versuch die Sache zum laufen zubringen aber die sind wohl auch alle im Urlaub über die Feiertage.


----------



## rob21 (3. Januar 2009)

Halte dich bitte etwas zurück in deinen Formulierungen, einige Aussagen waren schon nahe an der Grenze der Provokation. Der Thread läuft bislang vernünftig, er sollte nicht entgleisen. Danke.


----------



## potzblitz (3. Januar 2009)

So jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben  Ich habe mal an die Bundes SPD eine Anfrage zur Zusammenarbeit auf Bundesebene mit den Linken bzw. ob es einen Linksruck in der SPD gibt....

Hier die Antwort, zu beachten den Schluß welchen ich dick Makiert habe!

Sehr geehrter Herr ........,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, die uns am  04.09.2008 erreicht hat.

Sicherlich haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass der  stellvertretende SPD-Vorsitzende und Bundesaußenminister, Herr Frank-Walter  Steinmeier, nicht alle an ihn gerichteten Zuschriften persönlich beantworten  kann. Er hat mich gebeten, auf Ihre Nachricht zu antworten.

Die  Diskussion um etwaige Formen der Zusammenarbeit der SPD mit der Partei "Die  Linke" ist gegenwärtig Gegenstand der öffentlichen Debatte. Der SPD-Vorsitzende  Kurt Beck hat sich zu dieser Frage ausführlich geäußert. 

Die SPD hat das  Ziel verfolgt, die "Linke" in den westdeutschen Flächenländern aus den Landtagen  herauszuhalten. Dieses Ziel konnten wir in Baden-Württemberg und Rheinland-Pfalz  erreichen. In Hessen und Niedersachsen haben die Wählerinnen und Wähler jedoch  anders entschieden.

Die Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands muss sich  mit der Herausforderung auseinanderzusetzen, die ein Fünf-Parteien-System mit  sich bringt. Der Einzug der Linkspartei in mehrere Landesparlamente im Westen  Deutschlands betrifft unsere Partei in besonderer Weise. 

Auf diese neue  Lage werden wir uns einstellen. Klar ist: Die Linkspartei bleibt  eine
gegnerische Partei, mit der wir eine entschiedene inhaltliche  Auseinandersetzung zu
leisten haben. 

Zu begrüßen ist, dass alte  Lagerbildungen insgesamt aufzubrechen beginnen. Auch die FDP beginnt eine  Öffnung für Koalitionen jenseits von Schwarzgelb. Diesen Prozess verfolgen wir  mit Interesse.

Die Hessische SPD trifft die Entscheidungen zum Umgang mit  der Linkspartei im eigenen Land in eigener Verantwortung. Andrea Ypsilanti wird  sich derzeit nicht zur Wahl stellen, da es unter den gegenwärtigen Umständen  keine Basis für eine rot-grüne Minderheitsregierung gibt und da sich die FDP der  Bildung einer gemeinsamen Koalition verweigert. In den kommenden Monaten wird  die SPD daher ihre Initiativen
zur Bildungs-, Hochschul- und Energiepolitik  in den Landtag einbringen, um zu erreichen, wofür wir gekämpft haben: den  Politikwechsel in Hessen.

Für unseren Umgang mit der Linkspartei im Bund  gilt der Beschluss den der SPD-Parteivorstands am 25. Februar gefasst hat: In  zentralen Fragen der Außen-, der Wirtschafts-, der Finanz- und der Sozialpolitik  gibt es unüberbrückbare Gegensätze. Die Linkspartei verweigert sich der  Stabilisierung der sozialen Sicherungssysteme. Sie nimmt in Kauf, dass die  Lasten schlicht auf kommende Generationen verschoben werden und dass die Abgaben  der Arbeitnehmer steigen. *Die Linkspartei verweigert sich der internationalen  Verantwortung und betreibt die Isolierung Deutschlands. Sie fordert mit der  Abschaffung der NATO die Auflösung des transatlantischen Bündnisses. Sie stellt  sich gegen den EU-Reformvertrag, um die europäische Einigung im Zeichen von  Freiheit und Demokratie zu blockieren. Diese und andere Beispiele zeigen, dass  eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Linkspartei auf Bundesebene ausgeschlossen  ist.*


Freundliche Grüße
Susann Poppe

SPD  Parteivorstand
Bürgerservice

Tel.: 030 25 991-0
FAX:  030 25  991-410


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

ich fände es toll wenn wir hier auch wenn ein mitglied der linken direkt mitdisskutiert die objektivität beibehalten könnten.

noch besser wäre es wenn wir uns nicht nur parolen an den kopf werfen würden sondern stichhaltige argumente.

der brief im vorherigen post sagt alles aus: die linke hat seltsame außenpolitische vorstellungen.
aber kaum jemand der links wählt macht sich klar was das für die bunderepublik für folgen haben könnte.
Warum? weil die linke vor allem von protestwählern gewählt wird. das bedeutet aber zwangsläufig das die ergebnisse dieser partei mit den wirtschaftskrisen stehen und fallen.
ergo solange die leute ihre schlechte finanzielle situation auf die wirtschaft/regierung schieben haben randparteien aufwind
die frage ist ob die demokratie in der form noch vorherrschen wird wie wir sie kennen oder ob die linke im fall eines wahlsieges auf bundesebene die freiheiten des einzelnen weitereinschneiden würden als dies selbst dr. Schäuble recht ist.
und normalerweise sollte jeder sich überlegen was er wählt, damit eine starke und gesunde demokratie erhalten oder gebildet wird


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

> Die SPD hat das Ziel verfolgt, die "Linke" in den westdeutschen Flächenländern aus den Landtagen herauszuhalten. Dieses Ziel konnten wir in Baden-Württemberg und Rheinland-Pfalz erreichen. In Hessen und Niedersachsen haben die Wählerinnen und Wähler jedoch anders entschieden.


LOL... Münte hat doch vor kurzem gesagt, dass auf Landesebene eine Zusammenarbeit infrage kommt... was ein Heuchler



> Sie fordert mit der Abschaffung der NATO die Auflösung des transatlantischen Bündnisses.


Das sind verträumte Pazifisten, die die Welt nicht kennen... Ist Deutschland nicht mehr in der NATO, habe wir in einer woche 5 Terroranschläge ...
Internationale Friedenssicherung gibts bei denen wohl nicht, wie es scheint... Wahrscheinlich wollen sie den Warschauer Pakt wiederbeleben und deshalb aus der NATO, das sei aber mal dahingestellt...

[... zugespitzt, nicht überspitzt...]


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> LOL... Münte hat doch vor kurzem gesagt, dass auf Landesebene eine Zusammenarbeit infrage kommt... was ein Heuchler
> 
> Das sind verträumte Pazifisten, die die Welt nicht kennen... Ist Deutschland nicht mehr in der NATO, habe wir in einer woche 5 Terroranschläge ...
> Internationale Friedenssicherung gibts bei denen wohl nicht, wie es scheint... Wahrscheinlich wollen sie den Warschauer Pakt wiederbeleben und deshalb aus der NATO, das sei aber mal dahingestellt...
> ...





wenn das so laufen sollte gäbe es für eine regierende linke den perfekten anlass zur totalen überwachung. hurra wir sind wieder in der ddr 

müntefering hat das problem das er zwanghaft irgendwie wähler anlocken muss koste es was es wolle

das is das problem an mainstreamparteien denen läuft nie jemand als protestwähler zu


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

> müntefering hat das problem das er zwanghaft irgendwie wähler anlocken muss koste es was es wolle
> 
> das is das problem an mainstreamparteien denen läuft nie jemand als protestwähler zu


*zustimm*

denn die SPD hat auch kein wirkliches Profil im moment 
wenn sie es versucht zu bilden, entflammen neue Flügelkämpfe -> SPD nicht wählbar ^^

... to be continued


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

genau da ist das problem wenn man sich profilieren will als partei muss man bereit sein konflikte einzugehen die spd geht jedem aus dem weg verliert wähler und die wandern zur linken die sie gerne aufnimmt.
die linke ist sozusagen ein parasit der entscheidungslosigkeit der spd (hart gesagt) kann das aber wunderbar vermarkten


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

> genau da ist das problem wenn man sich profilieren will als partei muss man bereit sein konflikte einzugehen die spd geht jedem aus dem weg verliert wähler und die wandern zur linken die sie gerne aufnimmt.
> die linke ist sozusagen ein parasit der entscheidungslosigkeit der spd (hart gesagt) kann das aber wunderbar vermarkten


richtig... btw: ist gar nicht lustig hier zu posten, wenn einem nicht widersprochen wird


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

stimmt langweilig huhu wo sind die linken? hinter irgendwelchen mauern?
habe eine thread gefunden wo es gerade richtig abgeht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/36037-phenom-ii-schon-verfuegbar-4.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich vom ganzen Spam weggekelt 

Möchte jedenfalls anmerken, dass die Linke in all den Bundesländern, in denen sie nenneswerte Stimmanteile hat, afaik nirgendwo versucht hat, irgendwelche Bürgerrechte einzuschränken oder eine Stasi aufzubauen.
Auch in Parteiprogrammen,... wären mir solche Forderungen nicht aufgefallen.

Mag sein, dass sich einige alte Parteigenossen an noch ältere Nicht-Lösungen erinnern würden, wenn die Linke mit den Problemen konfrontiert werden würde, die eine konsequente Umsetzung aller Ziele nach sich ziehen würde, aber vielleicht sollte man einer Partei auch mal zugestehen, dass sie nicht ausschließlich die Ansätze verfolgt, die ein kleiner Teil ihrer Mitglieder vor 20 Jahren verfolgt hat.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

> Möchte jedenfalls anmerken, dass die Linke in all den Bundesländern, in denen sie nenneswerte Stimmanteile hat, afaik nirgendwo versucht hat, irgendwelche Bürgerrechte einzuschränken oder eine Stasi aufzubauen.
> Auch in Parteiprogrammen,... wären mir solche Forderungen nicht aufgefallen.


wenn die aus der NATO wollen, schränken sie meine Sicherheit ein, da Terroristen wohl keinerlei folgen zu befürchten hätten, wenn sie Anschläge verüben würden...
Denn: 
->> Im moment werden sie durch das kollektive Verteidigungssystem größtenteils abgeschreckt
->> Wenn Deutschland austritt, kann es sich nicht wirklich verteidigen, da es sich verpflichtet hat, keinen angriffskrieg zu beginnen => optimales Ziel für Terroristen
->> Man könnte Angriffe auf ausländische Terrorgruppen nicht als Landesverteidigung tarnen, denn es muss eine konkrete Bedrohung des eigenen Territoriums vorliegen...
<<<(ist aber nicht der Fall, insofern wären es Präemtivschläge)
->> Präemtivschläge würde auf Deutschland doch ein sehr sehr schlechtes Bild werfen... sie haben sich immerhin verpflichtet, keinen Krieg zu beginnen
->> zu guter letzt: wo sollten die Truppen her kommen?! Wäre das nicht eher kontraproduktiv fürs image, mehr soldaten zu haben?


insofern sehe ich mich in meinem sicherheitsbedürfnis eingeschränkt, kämen die Linken and die Macht.... 

btw:
ich bin auch für eine Berufsarmee, wie siehts bei euch aus?
Qualität statt Qantität


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Januar 2009)

Du meinst glaube ich *Präventiv*schläge

Deutschland wird nicht aus der NATO austreten. Das ist vollkommen realitätsfern. Genauso wie ein Wahlergebnis von 50% für die LINKE.

Im Moment ist es auch so, dass in Deutschland und seiner Gesellschaft ein "freundliches Desinteresse" herrscht (O-Ton vom Bundespräsidenten). So nach dem Motto: "Afghanistan und Irak ist weit weg und Soldat bin ich auch nicht, nur ein Steuerberater"

Man muss sich nur mal die Wahlbeteiligung bei EU-Wahlen anschauen. Das erklärt alles, wie wichtig die Außenpolitik für die Deutschen ist.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

@ Pockerclock
nein, ich meine einen präemtivschlag (fast das gleiche)


			
				Wikipedia (mal wieder xD) schrieb:
			
		

> Präemptivschlag
> 
> Der amerikanische Präsident George W. Bush verwendet in der Bush-Doktrin häufig den Begriff "*Präemptivschlag* (pre-emptive strike)" in Abwandlung des Konzepts des *Präventivschlags*. Setzt letzter erst bei einem unmittelbar bevorstehenden Angriff an, so meint ein "pre-emptive strike" eine Militäraktion zur Ausschaltung einer zukünftigen Gefahr (beispielsweise die Zerstörung von vermuteten Giftgasfabriken). Abgrenzung und Definition des "pre-emptive strike" sind sehr umstritten.



bin ja nicht dumm, deutsch kann ich schon


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Januar 2009)

Fehlt trotzdem noch das "p" *ganzvielklugscheiß*

Wieder ein Wort, dass man sich merken muss. Ich behaupte mal, dass ich älter bin als das Wort selbst.


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

hast recht: im ersten post fehlt das P

hab das wort auch erst dieses Jahr im Politik-LK kennengelernt xD


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

da sage nocheinmal jemand in der schule lernt man nichts

back to topic: ich finde es auch geradezu beängstigend das die linke die brd nicht mehr als nato mitglied sehen möchte.
warum ist die frage die sich mir stellt, weiß das wer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2009)

Die Linke tendiert son bissl in die Richtung Anti-Globalisierung, Pazifismus, gegen Krieg in *wo immer die NATO mit drinhängt*,... - eigentlich gibt es kaum ein Thema, in dem die NATO Stellung bezieht, in dem die Linke nicht die gegenteilige Meinung hat.


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

klingt für mich sehr nach kommunismus/sozialismus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Januar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> klingt für mich sehr nach kommunismus/sozialismus



Ja, und? Das Thema hatten wir schon.


btw.: Ich lese hier ganz gerne was "meine" Abgeordneten so denken.


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2009)

seite über gysi schrieb:
			
		

> Berufliche Qualifikation
> *Rinderzüchter*, Diplom-Jurist





[nicht ernst gemeint, sry ^^]


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die naechste "Umfrage" steht in weniger als drei Wochen in Hessen an. Wir werden sehen, wieviel Zuspruch Oskars Kasperleverein dann noch bekommt ...



Die werden noch ganz gut wegkommen, die SPD wird es wohl zerlegen. Allein die Wahlplakate der SPD sagen ja schon alles aus.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du meinst glaube ich *Präventiv*schläge
> 
> Deutschland wird nicht aus der NATO austreten. Das ist vollkommen realitätsfern. Genauso wie ein Wahlergebnis von 50% für die LINKE.
> 
> ...



Deutschland brauch die NATO. Hier steckt ja nicht nur ein militärischer Hintergrund sonder auch ein wirtschaftlicher Hintergrund drin. Im übrigen ist die NATO seit dem Zerfall des Warschauer Paktes ja nicht mehr nur an seine urprünglichen Aufgaben gebunden.


Der Herr Gysi war ja in der DDR als Rechtsanwalt tätig und hat wohl seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten. Warum wurde ihm nie der Prozess gemacht, aber den armen Schweinen von Soldaten die an der Grenze schiessen mussten? Naja, ist ein anderes Thema. Unser Linken-Mitglied kann das ja mal seinen Boss fragen.


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2009)

> Deutschland brauch die NATO. Hier steckt ja nicht nur ein militärischer Hintergrund sonder auch ein wirtschaftlicher Hintergrund drin. Im übrigen ist die NATO seit dem Zerfall des Warschauer Paktes ja nicht mehr nur an seine urprünglichen Aufgaben gebunden.


Richtig... sie verschreibt sich zuhnemends "Friedensmissionen" (also Peace-Keeping usw), was allerdings auch mit Militäreinsatz verbunden ist...
Und Militäreinsätze lehnen die Linken ab, auch mit Berufsarmee (wäre für mich vertretbar)
da liegt das Problem... aber man stelle sich einmal vor, was wäre, wenn die Deutschen Soldaten nicht auf dem Balkan wären...

"Die Linke" sind verträumte Pazifisten, die die Welt nicht kennen... deren Handeln wäre duchaus gefährlich... 

Und wer sagt überhaupt, dass Kommunismus/Sozialismus nichts schlimmes ist? Ich würde sagen es führt zum Stillstand der Entwicklung... "Stillstand ist Rückgang" 
Denn Menschen sind von Natur aus egoistisch und fördern mit guten Taten auch nur ihren Sozioökonomischen Status... Das ist leider so, keiner sollte von sich behaupten, dass er von Natur aus sozial (im politischen Sinne) ist.
Denn wer das behauptet, strebt eine Verbesserung des sozioökonomischen Status an und zeigt damit egoistische Motive 

alles klar?

PS: 





> Kasperleverein


 *zustimm*


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linke tendiert son bissl in die Richtung Anti-Globalisierung, Pazifismus, gegen Krieg in *wo immer die NATO mit drinhängt*,... - eigentlich gibt es kaum ein Thema, in dem die NATO Stellung bezieht, in dem die Linke nicht die gegenteilige Meinung hat.



will das die NPD nicht auch? Soldaten abziehen, gegen die Globalisierung...da sieht man mal wieder wie nah sich doch links und rechts stehen


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Januar 2009)

mein Waschbecken(steht auch) links neben dem rechten Klo...das ist nun mal das Programm der Linken. Früher hat man die Grünen für Ihre Umweltgedanken geächtet jetzt sind sie akzeptiert...Der Linken hängt leider immer noch an dass diese eine Nachfolgpartei der SED ist..leider..sonst würde das Bild auf diese meiner Meinung nach träumerische und auch kreative Sozialpartei ein anderes sein...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> will das die NPD nicht auch? Soldaten abziehen, gegen die Globalisierung...da sieht man mal wieder wie nah sich doch links und rechts stehen



Ganz ehrlich?
Ich hab 0 Ahnung, was die NPD in der Außenpolitik will. Mir reicht vollkommen aus, wie einige Leute, die von der NPD massiv umworben werden, Innen"politik" betreiben.
Aber ich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn sich unter NPD-Mitgliedern eine Mehrheit dafür findet, die Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan nach Schlesien zu verlegen. Das wäre aber ein Thema für einen extra Thread. (Bei dem ich ehrlich gesagt bedenken habe, ob er lange den Forenregeln entsprechen wird)

P.S.: Waschbecken ganz links, rechts davon Entsorgungsmöglichkeit für den braunen Dreck und wer sich noch weiter wagt, steht in Regen&Traufe und vorm Abgrund


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

die NPD hat ne eigene Zeitung, jedenfalls im netz, denn papier ist ja teuer  hab sie mir mal angegugt und es hat im lachkrampf geendet. so viel ******* in so wenig zeilen, jedenfalls stand auch da was von: "raus aus der Nato, die kontrolliert uns ja nur" und " deutsche Soldaten sollen zurück in die heimat"

ich will jetzt hier keinen link posten, da 1. ich zu faul zum googlen bin und 2. das als rechte propaganda gilt und ich sowas nicht unterstütze


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> die NPD hat ne eigene Zeitung, jedenfalls im netz, denn papier ist ja teuer  hab sie mir mal angegugt und es hat im lachkrampf geendet. so viel ******* in so wenig zeilen, jedenfalls stand auch da was von: "raus aus der Nato, die kontrolliert uns ja nur" und " deutsche Soldaten sollen zurück in die heimat"
> 
> ich will jetzt hier keinen link posten, da 1. ich zu faul zum googlen bin und 2. das als rechte propaganda gilt und ich sowas nicht unterstütze



genau

auch die Wiedereinführung der D-Mark steht auf der "Agenda" 

Das ist halt eine lustige Truppe. Eine reine Protestpartei. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht von der "Die Linke" behaupten.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

die zeitung der npd gibts auch hier: wird regelmäßig auf schulhöfen verteilt

das absolut obskure ist aber das die zeitung in polen gedruckt wird, obwohl eine der parolen ist: "die billiglohnländer nehmen uns die arbeit weg"
back to topic: man sieht wieder das die linke und die npd absolut die selben forderungen haben nur anders verkleidet.
ich glaube das man daran auch sieht das beide parteien nur bedingt demokratiefreundlich sind...

mal ne provokante frage: wenn die linke keine protestpartei ist, was dann? wer wählt denn die linke? vorallem leute die unzufrieden sind, nehme ich an.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

warum provokante Frage?

hab mal gegooglet: Linkspartei : Wer wählt jetzt links? - Politik - STERN.DE

also keine Chaoten/Randalierer


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

ich hab nie gesagt das chaoten/randalierer die linke wählen würden sondern menschen die mit ihrer derzeitigen lage unzufrieden sind.
und die sind nun mal bei einer herannahenden wirtschaftskrise immer häufiger anzutreffen(leider). und dann kommt die linke mit ideen des gerechten sozialstaats(was das auch sein mag), natürlich findet das anklang in zeiten des sinkenden reallohnes.
absolut verständlich, aber ob die linke noch "von jedem 10. gewählt" wird am wahlsonntag weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

Das Linke Wähler Chaoten sind behaupten anderen. Da meinte ich nicht dich. sorry.

Beim Rest stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

@der SitzRiese wer hat den früher (1933)die NSDAP gewählt?
waren das Chaoten und Randalierer oder größtenteils das normale volk? Ich glaube letzteres, sonst würde ja über die hälfte Deutschlangs randalierend gewesen sein xD... Und dann hätte es das NS-Regime auch nicht lange gegeben... 
Du verstehst glaub ich nicht, was die gegner der Linken hier fordern...


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mich noch an den Geschichtsunterricht erinnern kann, waren es kaum mehr als 30% der Wählerstimmen, die die NSDAP damals erhielt. Die Wahlbeteiligung war auch unter aller Sau > nicht mal 50%.

Was kann man daraus schließen? Die Mehrheit des deutschen Volkes hatte sie nicht direkt gewählt. 

Aber durch Tatenlosigkeit und Faulheit der Bevölkerung konnten die Braunen wunderbar das bestehende System korrumpieren. 

Es gibt nicht nur wahl-politische Gründe, warum immer wieder gesagt wird, dass man wählen soll. Egal wo man sein Kreuzchen hin macht.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

der höchste prozent wert war 37,5 % und selbst dann haben bei 50mio dt. einwohnern 9,375 mio deutsche die nsdap gewählt.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2009)

OK ich hab nochmal nachgeguckt. Die Wahlbeteiligung lag bei 88%. Mein Gedächtnis ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

dann sind es 18 mio was noch krasser ist


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

> dann sind es 18 mio was noch krasser ist


Richtig... Und wer behauptet jetzt noch, dass das 18Mio Schläger und fremdenfeindliche Protestwähler gewesen sind?

Genauso ist das mit den Linken... "Normale" Bürger als Zielgruppe heißt nicht, dass die politischen Ziele gefährlich sind.

Insofern ist das Argument, "normale Bürger wählen auch die Linke und deshalb ist sie ungefährlich" wohl auch entkräftet... oder nicht ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> die zeitung der npd gibts auch hier: wird regelmäßig auf schulhöfen verteilt



Auf Schulhöfen sollte verboten sein, da würd ich zumindest mal ne Anzeige in Erwägung ziehen...



> das absolut obskure ist aber das die zeitung in polen gedruckt wird, obwohl eine der parolen ist: "die billiglohnländer nehmen uns die arbeit weg"
> back to topic: man sieht wieder das die linke und die npd absolut die selben forderungen haben nur anders verkleidet.



woran sieht man das "wieder" :häh:



> mal ne provokante frage: wenn die linke keine protestpartei ist, was dann? wer wählt denn die linke? vorallem leute die unzufrieden sind, nehme ich an.



Natürlich ist der Anteil derer, die mit Union/SPD dominierter Regierung vollkommen zufrieden sind, unter den Linke-Wählern eher gering...
Aber das macht sie nicht zu einer Protestpartei. Die Linke tritt mit einem ziemlich breiten Spektrum an Alternativen zu gängiger Politik an, die durchaus auch ihre Vorteile haben und einen Anlass zur Wahl bieten können.
Klassische Protestparteien dagegen bieten meist keine Alternative, sondern bestenfalls einen primitiven Gegenpol und dass nur bei wenigen Themen.
(wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatten wir die Diskussion hier aber schon)


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

> Aber das macht sie nicht zu einer Protestpartei. Die Linke tritt mit einem ziemlich breiten Spektrum an *Alternativen zu gängiger Politik* an, die durchaus auch ihre Vorteile haben und einen Anlass zur Wahl bieten können


Alternativen heißt in dem Fall: Alles, was in krassem Widerspruch zu SPD/CDU steht und nicht finanzierbare, zum Teil gefährliche Träumerei ist?!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Insofern ist das Argument, "normale Bürger wählen auch die Linke und deshalb ist sie ungefährlich" wohl auch entkräftet... oder nicht ?



Das Argument habe ich nie gebracht. Ich wollte bloß die Aussage entkräften das "Die Linke" Wähler Chaoten sind. Das kam hier schon öfter.


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

die meisten wähler erzielen die Linke und die Npd in den neuen Bundesländern, wo der Lohn meist niedriger ist, die Zahl der Arbeitslosen höher...also mehr Unzufriedenheit


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> die meisten wähler erzielen die Linke und die Npd in den neuen Bundesländern, wo der Lohn meist niedriger ist, die Zahl der Arbeitslosen höher...also mehr Unzufriedenheit



richtig

was sagt uns das? Das sich der Osten durch die anderen Parteien nicht verstanden fühlt. 

Direkt nach der Wende hat im Osten so gut wie niemand PDS gewählt.
Jetzt erhalten die Randparteien immer mehr Zulauf. Warum das so ist, ist was für den allgemeinen Politikthread.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

> Politikthread.



Ups, den gibts ja auch noch 
"Die Linke" scheint (an der Beitragsanzahl zu erkennen) aber immer noch sehr interessant zu bleiben...


----------



## JePe (8. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> hab mal gegooglet: Linkspartei : Wer wählt jetzt links? - Politik - STERN.DE



Der Artikel -der mitnichten eine Antwort auf die Frage "wer waehlt jetzt links" liefert-, endet mit den Worten:

_Katharina Jung, die Studentin, sagt: "Ich weiss nicht, warum immer alle nur an die DDR denken, wenn sie Sozialismus hoeren". Doch warum nicht? Vielleicht erscheint der Sozialismus jenen besonders vielversprechend, die ihn nicht kennen._

Und geGOOGLEt habe ich auch mal: Wer waehlt rechtsextremistisch?

Der Artikel endet mit den Worten:

_Bei dem Votum fuer eine rechtsextremistische Partei kommt beides zusammen: Ideologie und Protest._

Streich rechts und ersetz es mit links und Du hast das Konzept der Linken in einem Satz zusammengefasst.


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

soweit waren wir schon, dass links und rechts der gleiche schlund ist


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2009)

naja es ist halt ne endlosschleife


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> @der SitzRiese wer hat den früher (1933)die NSDAP gewählt?
> waren das Chaoten und Randalierer oder größtenteils das normale volk? Ich glaube letzteres, sonst würde ja über die hälfte Deutschlangs randalierend gewesen sein xD... Und dann hätte es das NS-Regime auch nicht lange gegeben...



Das musst du aber mit dem Hintergrund des ersten Weltkrieges under der darauf folgenden Weimarer Republik sehen. Ist mit heute nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## mrwichtel (10. Januar 2009)

IM übrigen hat niemals mehr als die Hälfte Deutschlands die NSDAP gewählt, ja nichteinmal 50 % haben sie bekommen (43,90% März 1933) und dass, obwohl damals schon kein freier Wahlkampf mehr seitens Spd und Kpd geführt werden konnte. Das ****** vom deutschen Volk gewählt wurde stimmt so einfach nicht, trotzdem hört mans immer wieder.


Zum Thema: Ich finde diese Partei und ihre Vertreter unerträglich, was glauben die denn was los ist, wenn sie an die Macht kommen würden? 70% der Unternehmen würde wohl fluchtartig das Land verlassen, 3 Monate später wären wir in Europa komplett isoliert.

Verständlich, dass die Menschen im Osten verzweifeln, bei teilweise 20% Arbeitslosenquote aber bei einem so dummen Wahlverhalten verliere ich jegliches Mitgefühl.Warum geht es ihnen den im vergleich zum Westen so schlecht? Einzige Lösung scheint wohl für viele "back to the roots" zu sein.
 Neues Lieblingsthema ist ja Reichensteuer. Was glauben die denn, wer in Deutschland die Steuern zahlt? Jutta vom Imbis?
Hab letztens nen Interessanten Artikel gelesen, in dem aufgelistet wurde wieviel % der deutschen Bevölkerung (im arbeitsfähigen Alter) welchen Anteil an den Steuereinahmen hat. 10% sind ungefähr für 50% verantwortlich (leider kein link dazu).
Ganz Davon abgesehen wer laut Reichensteuer reich ist, man sollte nie vergessen, dass Wohlstand nicht von ungefähr kommt. Mit ner 40 std/Woche darf man halt nicht maulen, wenn es nicht für nen Porsche reicht.


----------



## blak (10. Januar 2009)

Nicht nur die Unzufriedenen wählen sie
Linke: Partei auch der Reichen | Nachrichten auf ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2009)

@blak:


> Der Schwerpunkt liege jedoch in den niedrigeren Gruppen.


Bis dahin habe ich gelesen, nicht weiter, denn das sagt doch schon alles

Es gibt auch rechte Rechtsanwälte, sogar einen bekannten, von dem mir der name enfallen ist... Aber mit Jura-Studium ist der wohl auch gut gebildet und gut betucht ?!
Ich würde einfach mal sagen, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel... 
btw: Die meisten, die links/rechts wählen wissen bestimmt nicht einmal was von internationer Politik... würde ich mal sagen, weil wenn man sich die Lage so anschaut und die Forderungen der Linken, ... n/c


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Januar 2009)

Ich wähle den, der die Studiengebühren nicht mehr einführt. Koch hatte zwar gesagt, dass er die Gebühren 2009 nicht einführen will. Aber 2009 heißt nicht 2010 oder darüber hinaus.

Bei den Extremen Parteien ist es oftmals so, dass die "Führerschaft" gebildete Leute sind mit hohen Bildungsabschlüssen. Eloquenz ist auch oft zu finden. Allerdings sind das die Mindestvoraussetzungen für erfolgreiche Politik. Nicht aber für gute Politik.


----------



## JePe (17. November 2009)

Brandstifter in Berlin inhaftiert.

Kaputtmachen, was einen kaputtmacht, ist ja ein linker Klassiker und feiert in Form von Hunderten ausgebrannten Fahrzeugen in deutschen Cities gerade Wiederauferstehung. Eher selten wird jemand verhaftet - diesmal hat es geklappt. Pikant: der Tatverdaechtige Tobias Poge ist Sohn des LINKE-Politikers Detlef Poge, der in der Lichtenberger Bezirksverordnetenversammlung sitzt.


----------



## theLamer (17. November 2009)

Oha, jetzt wird der alte Thread ausgegraben 

Naja, meine Meinung dazu (die allerdings nicht auf alle Linken zu generalisieren ist) kennt ihr dazu ja xD - ist der 61. Post von mir in dem Thread


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2009)

Warten wir eine Stellungnahme des Vaters ab...


----------



## Pokerclock (17. November 2009)

Für diejenigen, die es noch nicht wissen:

Linkspartei-Vorsitzender Lafontaine hat Krebs | tagesschau.de


----------



## theLamer (18. November 2009)

ja, er hat Prostatakrebs...

Pikant: 
Als Thüringens Ministerpräsindent Althaus seinen Skiunfall hatte, haben vor allem die Linken (Lafontaine voran) Rücktritt gefordert.. Und man stelle sich vor, Lafontaine wäre Ministerpräsident im Saarland geworden (er lässt  ja erstmal alle Ämter ruhen). Der macht andere auf den Splitter im Auge und sieht seinen eigenen Balken nicht... Selber vorwerfen, dass man sich in Thüringen nicht um die Bürger kümmere und selber sowas im Saarland produzieren (bzw bei der Wahl mit Antritt billigend in Kauf zu nehmen), obwohl man weiß, dass man Krebs hat (Bei Althaus wars ja nicht vorherzusehen). Lafontaine wusste ja schon länger von seinem Krebs. Verantwortungsvoll ist das nicht gerade und auch moralisch verwerflich, denke ich. Natürlich ist es nicht schön, dass er Krebs hat, aber man muss eben die Tatsachen auch bedenken.

Das ist meine Meinung. Hört sich vielleicht ein Bisschen kalt an, ist aber nicht so gemeint.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2009)

Bei den Rücktrittsforderungen an Althaus ging es afaik nicht darum, dass er krankheitsbedingt der Arbeit fern blieb, sondern dass er fahrlässig einen Menschen getötet hat.
Ist natürlich quasi das gleiche, wie eine potentiell tödliche Krankheit zu haben


----------



## theLamer (18. November 2009)

Nein, es wurde auch ausdrücklich gesagt, er müsse zurücktreten, weil er die Geschäfte für längere Zeit nicht führen könne! 
Wollte ja auch nix großes draus machen sondern nur auf seine Doppelmoral hinweisen ^^



> Ist natürlich quasi das gleiche, wie eine potentiell tödliche Krankheit zu haben


Das ist keine Ironie mehr sondern Sarkasmus / Zynismus


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Und man stelle sich vor, Lafontaine wäre Ministerpräsident im Saarland geworden (er lässt  ja erstmal alle Ämter ruhen).


Isser aber nicht, also ist es völliger Quatsch, den du da verzapfst. Lafontaine ist nicht Ministerpräsident und damit hat der Vergleich nichtmal Beine. Abgesehen davon weißt du nicht, wann lafontaine wusste, dass er eine gefährliche Krebserkrankung hat.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Isser aber nicht, also ist es völliger Quatsch, den du da verzapfst. Lafontaine ist nicht Ministerpräsident und damit hat der Vergleich nichtmal Beine. Abgesehen davon weißt du nicht, wann lafontaine wusste, dass er eine gefährliche Krebserkrankung hat.


 
Ich tippe mal, dass Lafontaine das schon länger weiß, aber es nicht gesagt hat.
Allerdings wusste er auch, dass er nie eine Chance auf dem Ministerpräsidentenposten hatte, von daher ist es egal, was wäre, wenn...


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass Lafontaine das schon länger weiß, aber es nicht gesagt hat.


Krebs ist zwar ein tolles Schlagwort, die reine Krebsdiagnose benötigt dann auch noch die Bestätigung, ob es gutartiger oder bösartiger ist, ob man operieren muss oder eine andere Behandlungsmethode wählt etc. pp.

Ich denke nicht, dass Lafontaine im August 2008 (!) wusste, dass er an Krebs erkrankt ist.


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

Es geht ja auch nciht darum, dass sein Verhalten ungerechtfertigt war sondern darum, dass er das Verhalten, was er selber an den Tag legt bei anderen stark kritisiert => Doppelmoral?!


----------



## Bucklew (19. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nciht darum, dass sein Verhalten ungerechtfertigt war sondern darum, dass er das Verhalten, was er selber an den Tag legt bei anderen stark kritisiert => Doppelmoral?!


Warum? Er ist kein Ministerpräsident, also kann es nicht dasselbe Verhalten gewesen sein. Noch dazu, wo ein Althaus einen Menschen umgebracht hat und die Wahrheit gezielt vertuscht wurde (seine zwei Leibwächter sollen angeblich nichts gesehen haben - wofür werden die eigentlich dann bezahlt?).


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

Naja, er hat immerhin ein Bundestagsmandat und ist mit Gysi Führungsspitze der Linken... Es geht ja nicht im Konkreten um die selben Ämter, sondern um die höhere, abstrakte Vorwurfsebene, auf der beide Fälle einzuordnen sind. Und da entscheidet Lafontaine bei sich selbst durchaus anders als bei anderen... nicht mehr und nicht weniger

Trotzdem wünsche ich ihm natrürlich, dass er schnell wieder gesund wird, denn Demokratie braucht alle Meinungen und die Linken sind schon Teil des deutschen sozialen Gewissens, wenn man das mal so sagen darf 

Naja und zu Althaus kann man sagen, dass er ja eine Geldstrafe wegen fahrlässiger Tötung oder sowas bekommen hat - also sein (gerechtes?) Urteil.


----------



## Bucklew (19. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Naja, er hat immerhin ein Bundestagsmandat und ist mit Gysi Führungsspitze der Linken... Es geht ja nicht im Konkreten um die selben Ämter, sondern um die höhere, abstrakte Vorwurfsebene, auf der beide Fälle einzuordnen sind. Und da entscheidet Lafontaine bei sich selbst durchaus anders als bei anderen... nicht mehr und nicht weniger


Äpfel und Birnen ergibt jetzt also einen Sauerbraten? Ja, das ist schon mehr als eine abstrakte Vorwurfseben. Zumal immer noch niemand weiß, wann er es denn nun wirklich endgültig wusste.



theLamer schrieb:


> Naja und zu Althaus kann man sagen, dass er ja eine Geldstrafe wegen fahrlässiger Tötung oder sowas bekommen hat - also sein (gerechtes?) Urteil.


Ja, sehr gerecht:

Althaus-Urteil: Kritik am schnellen Verfahren - Deutschland - FOCUS Online


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

Hehe weil wusste, dass du mit Alhaus' schnellem Verfahren ankommen würdest, habe ich das "gerecht" ja auch mit Fragezeichen und in Klammern geschrieben... weil man damit eine neue Diskussion über Gerechtigkeit anstößt. Ich bin dafür, sie hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...issenschaft/30045-der-philosophie-thread.html - zu Unrecht nicht hoch frequentiert) weiterzuführen, weil es nicht mehr primär um die Linke geht ^^

Vorsicht, dein Strohmann-Argument ? Wikipedia wird widerlegt, indem ich meinerseits ein Strohmann-ARgument anführe und eine eigene Analogie anführe xD  (soll heißen, dass du meins nicht widerlegt hast!):

Um bei deinen Äpfeln & Birnen zu bleiben:
Aus Äpfeln und Birnen kann man Fruchtsaft machen und es gibt einige Eigenschaften, die alle Fruchtsäfte haben, eine gemeinsame, Übergeordnete Ebene. Und nur auf dieser Ebene argumentiere ich, deshalb kann man in diesem Fall schon Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Naja, er hat immerhin ein Bundestagsmandat und ist mit Gysi Führungsspitze der Linken... Es geht ja nicht im Konkreten um die selben Ämter, sondern um die höhere, abstrakte Vorwurfsebene, auf der beide Fälle einzuordnen sind.



Nuja - eine gewisse Rolle spielt das Amt schon. Er verlangte ja auch nicht von jedem Mechaniker mit gebrochenem Zeh, zu kündigen - nur gegenüber dem Chef der Exekutive wurde die Forderung geäußert, da dieses Amt nunmal eine erhebliche Bedeutung hat. Z.B. ein Bundestagsmitglied von ein paar 100 (von denen bei vielen Sitzungen dann eh nur die Hälfte anwesend ist  ) ist da vergleichsweise unbedeutend und eine Genesungspause eher zu tollerieren. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Bundestagsmandat afaik nur durch den Wähler vergeben kann - d.h. selbst wenn er es abgibt, kriegt es erst in 3,5 Jahren jemand anders. Ein Ministerpräsident kann dagegen vom Landtag jederzeit ersetzt werden, wenn sich alle einig sind.)
Wie es mit der Parteiführung aussieht, weiß ich nicht - da muss die Linke wohl selbst wissen, ob Krankheiten ein Problem sind, oder nicht. Im Gegensatz zu einem politischen Amt ist jedenfalls eine "vereinsinterne" Angelegenheit.


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

Naja das ist eben die Frage... auf der einen Seite wird die Linke das so sagen, dass es "vereinsintern" ist und auf der anderen Seite aber die daraus resultierende "Unwichtigkeit" Lafontaines dementieren, sodass letzendlich doch nicht alles zusammenpasst.

Die Wahrheit ist, dass Lafontaine sowie Gysi nicht zu ersetzen sind, weil ohne die beiden bekannte Gesichter usw fehlen und auch in den Medien weniger Wind gemacht würde.


----------



## JePe (19. November 2009)

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob gerade Gysi als Messlatte fuer moralische Integritaet taugt ... ?


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

Ne der Linker sollte man ja generell keine Moral unterstellen, weil sie den Gleichheitsgrundsatz untergräbt, gegen (Leistungs-)Gerechtigkeit und gegen möglichst viel Freiheit ist


----------



## Bucklew (19. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe weil wusste, dass du mit Alhaus' schnellem Verfahren ankommen würdest, habe ich das "gerecht" ja auch mit Fragezeichen und in Klammern geschrieben... weil man damit eine neue Diskussion über Gerechtigkeit anstößt. Ich bin dafür, sie hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...issenschaft/30045-der-philosophie-thread.html - zu Unrecht nicht hoch frequentiert) weiterzuführen, weil es nicht mehr primär um die Linke geht ^^


Gerechtigkeit war das Urteil auf keinen Fall. Hätte man da richtig gebohrt, wären ganz andere Sachen zutage gekommen. Alleine das die Leibwächter nichts gesehen haben ist ein Skandal sondergleichen.



theLamer schrieb:


> Vorsicht, dein Strohmann-Argument ? Wikipedia wird widerlegt, indem ich meinerseits ein Strohmann-ARgument anführe und eine eigene Analogie anführe xD  (soll heißen, dass du meins nicht widerlegt hast!):
> 
> Um bei deinen Äpfeln & Birnen zu bleiben:
> Aus Äpfeln und Birnen kann man Fruchtsaft machen und es gibt einige Eigenschaften, die alle Fruchtsäfte haben, eine gemeinsame, Übergeordnete Ebene. Und nur auf dieser Ebene argumentiere ich, deshalb kann man in diesem Fall schon Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen!


Es war kein Strohmann-Argument. Althaus lag im Koma, selbst Wochen nach dem Unfall war nicht klar, ob er überhaupt jemals wieder in die aktive Politik gehen kann. Das da natürlich die Rufe nach einem Rücktritt laut werden, ist doch völlig logisch. Zumal wir hier vom MINISTERPRÄSIDENTEN (!) eines der Bundesländer reden. Das kann nun absolut nicht mit jemanden vergleichen, der "nur" Parteichef ist und ein Bundestagsmandat hat. Da kann ich mich ruyven nur anschließen.

Zumal ich jetzt beim suchen nichts großartiges an Rücktrittsforderungen von Lafontaine an Althaus finden kann. Ein Link wäre da doch (vorallem angesichts der Wortwahl) sehr interessant.


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

Wieder mal viel Wind um nix von einigen Leuten:

Krebs-OP: Lafontaine aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------

